# Naruto 552 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Predict Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 17, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI BEING AWESOME AGAIN.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Madara next I guess.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Something with Madara. He's probably going to be close.
Seeing Itachi will notify Madara that Kabuto planned to betray him, on top of that we know Shisui's eye is useless for the good guys- not the case with Madara.

Notwithstanding, Madara will have some reference or appearance in the chapter, at least I predict so.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

ending part of Nagato.
and Madara as well.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto rages at losing Nagato Kabuto states he will have to use that coffin and starts moving to Naruto's, Bee's and Itachi's position

Panic starts going through the divisions as they don't know who is friend or foe cue the Naruto clones coming in and cleaning up the divisions some of the rookies / Gaara rage that Naruto does not give a damn about hiding away for the duration of the war and they try and locate Naruto's position


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto goes "kukuku, very impressive. Next time I won't take you so lightly"

Itachi explains Naruto how to use the crow properly and formally joins Naruto's team and they decide to continue their journey together.

And then it's on to the next battlefield. Wherever that may be.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 17, 2011)

I predict Madara


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto shifts gears having lost both of, if not his most powerful pawns.  Possible look at what Madara is up to.

I pray that we avoid anything involving Sakura.  Or pairings.  Jesus fuck I don't think the forums could take anything involving Itachi and pairings and anything huge in the same chapter.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

After the defeat of nagato there is no edo who could take itachi on(besides the 6th coffin) so i guess he will talk to sasuke now,then get trolled by madara,making sasuke realize what a btich he was 

Edit: but for 552 i predict the chapter going to back to kakashi and c.o


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Either:

-Camera switches back to the kages fight

Or

-Some talking between Itachi and Naruto.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Itαchi said:


> After the defeat of nagato there is no edo who could take itachi on(besides the 6th coffin) so i guess he will talk to sasuke now,then get trolled by madara,making sasuke realize what a btich he was
> 
> Edit: but for 552 i predict the chapter going to back to kakashi and c.o



yea noone can take him on unless its Madara,EMS and the 6th coffin.
itachi proved to be able to handle the most powerfull opponent aside of madara himself so i guess Madara will be the one to take him on.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 17, 2011)

As such with all transition chapters. I predict Sasuke makes an appearance.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 17, 2011)

Another chapter with no Zetsu...I remember when Zetsu was in every chapter in this war in some form but now...


I'd say Itachi, Naruto, and Killerbee will be talking and moving on to the next battle.

Kabuto talks to himself again...or the Ass Snake...or the unconscious Anko...really not sure which makes him less insane 

Update on what all the divisions are doing right now.

Madara ends it with drinking some tea with his Pain buddies...well that or he bust down the door where Tsunade and Killer A are and says something cool...or maybe he's just outside and says something cool, he's going to do something cool.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 17, 2011)

I dunno. Kabuto dispelling Itachi.


----------



## polskanaruto (Aug 17, 2011)

great next chapter naruto and bee with their new MENTOR ITACHI DDD

madaras moon jutsu to start the third part of the manga

narutoverse of darkness under control


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2011)

the end caption  says  "nagato is sealed!!Naruto to the other battlefield…!!"


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

takL said:


> the end caption  says  "nagato is sealed!!Naruto to the other battlefield?!!"



i hope you'll bring the preview once it comes out.
chapters are getting intensed.


----------



## uchiha no senkō (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto rage quitting. Can't Kabuto just end the edo tensei technique to kill itachi? but that would kill his other zombies... who else is still a zombie besides the jinchuuriki who madara's using...?


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> i hope you'll bring the preview once it comes out.
> chapters are getting intensed.



ill when there's any in the next issue info pages. on monday perhaps.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 17, 2011)

*Chapter 552 Prediction:*   Moving on

Itachi seals away Nagato and then starts explaining things to Naruto about the past and something we didn't know about Madara's plan.

Meanwhile, Kabuto isn't too pleased that he lost the ability to capture Naruto or Bee.   While he's ranting, Anko wakes up and does her magic.


----------



## BarBoBot (Aug 17, 2011)

I predict we will finally see madara with the new jinchuriki paths perhaps vs the kages. If not, I'm hoping to finally see sasukes EMS...even just a peek at the eye would be nice


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope Madara rapes Naruto and co.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 17, 2011)

*I predict six paths of jinchuuriki vs Naruto, Itachi and Bee!*


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi vs madara.Gaara kicks some kages ass.Kakashi finds kabuto and starts beating the shit out of him.


----------



## settings (Aug 17, 2011)

Only Itachi can kill Itachi.

So, after a farewell speech (about Sasuke and Konoha), Itachi seals himself with Sword of Totsuka.

The crow is sealed back in Naruto.

Kabuto will be disappointed by the outcome.  

At the end of the chapter, Naruto and Killer Bee will be confronted by Madara and "team" Edo Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi rampage is* On paneled* gai opens the 8 gates, kakashi copies it and does it and they both rape and kill madara/kabuto. zetsu is offpaneled by yamato's super morning wood end of part 3 in one chapter


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato's sealing is completed. Naruto overusing Kyuubi chakra mode finally catches up with him. Bee and Itachi look over him while he rests and/or recharges in sage mode.

Scene switches back to THE CLAM!


----------



## uchihalegend14 (Aug 17, 2011)

i doubt itachi will leave naruto and bee considering they are key to tobi's plan. so they will mostlikely stick together.

if kabuto wants to get bee and naruto before tobi, he is going to have to unleash the 6th coffin along with himself against the trio.

right now kabuto couldn't care less about the alliance. while tobi will be out fighting the kages for awhile.


----------



## Crona (Aug 17, 2011)

I predict that damn giant clam 

Or Kakashi's rampage


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 17, 2011)

I predict the manga going to fail again


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

i predict itachi's 300K/M cockslash 

oh wait i already happened 
"The Tale of Uzumaki Naruto... Perfect..."


----------



## Gabe (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi also goes to nirvana like nagato after telling naruto to save sasuke.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Madara comes in and finishes Itachi.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi, Naruto, Bee will wrap things up where they are now and take off after Madara and Sasuke together. Kabuto may have one panel of him talking to himself again.

End of the chapter will start the Kage fight to get that out of the way before we get to see how things turn out for Naruto, Bee, Madara, Sasuke, Kabuto, and Itachi.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

1. itachi reveals that he traveled back and time and obtained the three sacred treasures from RS himself via BRUTE FORCE


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 17, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Itachi, Naruto, Bee will wrap things up where they are now and take off after Madara and *Sasuke together.* Kabuto may have one panel of him talking to himself again.
> 
> End of the chapter will start the Kage fight to get that out of the way before we get to see how things turn out for Naruto, Bee, Madara, Sasuke, Kabuto, and Itachi.



Sasuke is not making an appearance in this war, unless it's cameo. Thus is why Kishi brought back Itachi. Having two (real Uchiha's) with the MS = implosion of the manga.


Sasuke is on standby to Itachi goes back to the underworld, thus is why Itachi needs to kick the bucket soon.


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)

I predict another battlefield, mostly...


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Aug 17, 2011)

Two epic chapters in a wow. Let's see if Kishi can keep the momentum.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 18, 2011)

Next chapter, I predict it's confirmed by Naruto or Kabuto in a very blatant way that Itachi is stronger than Nagato. Because Nagato fans have it coming.


----------



## soulnova (Aug 18, 2011)

Chapter starts with Kabuto looking at the void. "I just lost Nagato... and Itachi is loose "


----------



## MihaiJ (Aug 18, 2011)

Itachi is up, now we can see Sasuke going out in the field to meet nii-san!


----------



## Shattering (Aug 18, 2011)

Itachi will head to Madara at some point...
Naruto + Bee + Itachi??? (not sure) will head to Sakura position, I predict a pairing chapter.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 18, 2011)

Itachi reveals he's gonna ignore Edo Tensei's dispel with FIGHTING SPIRIT !


----------



## Zaeed (Aug 18, 2011)

I honestly wonder how Kabuto will react. He seemed to want to gain an advantage over Madara by getting the 8 and 9 tails. Would he go as far as to get personally involved? As I'm wondering where Madara is heading towards. Surely a 3rd Rinnegan fight is redundant for Naruto. So to me a Tsunade + Raikage vs Madara would be decent.

Anyway my prediction is seeing Kabuto react but not be that phased. Some talk between Naruto and Itachi, perhaps Itachi can reveal a bit more about the past and Madara. 1/100 chance but Sasuke will show up and begin to take off the bandage but we won't see his eyes. I say this because I believe Kabuto will fight personally soon and I think Sasuke would make a good person for him to face.


----------



## vered (Aug 18, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> I honestly wonder how Kabuto will react. He seemed to want to gain an advantage over Madara by getting the 8 and 9 tails. Would he go as far as to get personally involved? As I'm wondering where Madara is heading towards. Surely a 3rd Rinnegan fight is redundant for Naruto. So to me a Tsunade + Raikage vs Madara would be decent.
> 
> Anyway my prediction is seeing Kabuto react but not be that phased. Some talk between Naruto and Itachi, perhaps Itachi can reveal a bit more about the past and Madara. 1/100 chance but Sasuke will show up and begin to take off the bandage but we won't see his eyes. I say this because I believe Kabuto will fight personally soon and I think Sasuke would make a good person for him to face.



i dont think a 3rd Rinnegan fight against Naruto would be redundant since we'll see more from Madara himself when the time comes(7th path,etc...) and it would be in combination with the sharingan as well and the ST jutsus.
i would like to see kabuto reaction as well at the start of the next chapter.


----------



## Daylight (Aug 18, 2011)

I predict a glimpse of the Sauce now that all this stuff with the Big 4 is done.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 18, 2011)

vered said:


> i would like to see kabuto reaction as well at the start of the next chapter.



"Itachi could have destroyed the CT alone, he wasn't even serious when he oneshotted Nagato"


----------



## Escargon (Aug 18, 2011)

*I predict Kakashi and crew pwning the swordmen in one chapter!

..And Kakashis face finally revealed.  *


----------



## mayumi (Aug 18, 2011)

itachi suicides by using the sword on himself


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2011)

Itachi continues to seal Edos left and right. Finally, Madara and his Pain Rikudou appears before them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 18, 2011)

Itachi, Bee, Naruto, and Samehada will enka 

and then maybe shift to the kage fight..


----------



## Gabe (Aug 18, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> I honestly wonder how Kabuto will react. He seemed to want to gain an advantage over Madara by getting the 8 and 9 tails. Would he go as far as to get personally involved? As I'm wondering where Madara is heading towards. Surely a 3rd Rinnegan fight is redundant for Naruto. So to me a Tsunade + Raikage vs Madara would be decent.
> 
> Anyway my prediction is seeing Kabuto react but not be that phased. Some talk between Naruto and Itachi, perhaps Itachi can reveal a bit more about the past and Madara. 1/100 chance but Sasuke will show up and begin to take off the bandage but we won't see his eyes. I say this because I believe Kabuto will fight personally soon and I think Sasuke would make a good person for him to face.



madara wont fight someone other then naruto. naruto is suppose to be the light and madara the darkness they will fight. madara vs tsunade and a would not be interesting cause it would be to easy for madara. but fighting naruto, bee and possibly itachi would be a better fight plus he will have a chance to capture bee.


----------



## Saru (Aug 19, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Kabuto shifts gears having lost both of, if not his most powerful pawns.  Possible look at what Madara is up to.
> 
> I pray that we avoid anything involving Sakura.  Or pairings.  Jesus fuck I don't think the forums could take anything involving Itachi and pairings and anything huge in the same chapter.





I predict Naruto talking with Nagato, and Nagato moving on. 

Meanwhile, Kakashi is having relative difficulty with the swordsmen. Suigetsu and Jugo show up on the battlefield. Mei fights Black Zetsu, who shows off some weird Yin-Yang techs; simultaneously, Nidaime Mizukage explains Inton and the clam goes on a rampage.

Either loose ends are going to be tied up, or we'll go back to the fight with the Kage.

We might, maybe see Madara at the HQ.

ZARUZARUZARU


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2011)

Khris said:


> Itachi, Bee, Naruto, and Samehada will enka
> 
> and then maybe shift to the kage fight..



That's the last thing I want to see right now.

Where is Madara anyway?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 19, 2011)

Klue said:


> That's the last thing I want to see right now.
> 
> Where is Madara anyway?



the enka? 

but i am really interested in Muu, his personality is like the closest thing to a normal human for some reason 

i'd like to see some kimmimarou rapage as well


----------



## Hexa (Aug 19, 2011)

I wonder if Itachi will go near the alliance.  It might reveal his secret, but he also has been ordered to "protect Konoha", and helping wipe out Dan or something would be good.

But, I think Kabuto will up the ante.  He lost both of his strongest (I assume) current Edo Tensei, but he still has that sixth coffin and "that jutsu", though I suppose they could be the same (if the sixth coffin Edo Tensei has some mega-powerful jutsu).



Klue said:


> That's the last thing I want to see right now.
> 
> Where is Madara anyway?


It's going to shift back to the Kimimaro, Chiyo, and Chuukichi fight now that you said that.


----------



## Saru (Aug 19, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I wonder if Itachi will go near the alliance.  It might reveal his secret, but he also has been ordered to "protect Konoha", and helping wipe out Dan or something would be good.
> 
> *But, I think Kabuto will up the ante.  He lost both of his strongest (I assume) current Edo Tensei, but he still has that sixth coffin and "that jutsu", though I suppose they could be the same (if the sixth coffin Edo Tensei has some mega-powerful jutsu).*



I was considering that, too. Is he just gonna laugh it off like he's been doing the rest of the time?


----------



## FearTear (Aug 19, 2011)

Next chapter will begin with Naruto hyperventilating because he realized his whole "I'll endure the war by myself" is completely bullshit


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 19, 2011)

*I predict a long chapter:*

Seeing as how he lost Nagato, 
Kabuto erases the other Edo's personality
and make them go on a rampage mode..

we then see glimpses of every division,

*Kakashi and Co.*
Finished _Pakura_, And _Gari_, and the lesser members of the _7 swordsmen_. then _Mangetsu_ rampages and turns the battlefield into a body of water that drains chakra. 

*Suigetsu and Juugo: *
seen jumping to an unknown location..

*Mifune and the Samurais*
being overwhelmed by the cursed seal level 2_ Kimimaro,_ and the mindless Chiyo whose using the fallen samurais as her personal puppet, _Mifune_ decides
to fuse his army to _Kakashi's_ division,

*InoShikaCho and Darui*
we see how _Team 10, Darui, Tenten, Izumo, and Koutetsu_ joins forces to defeat Kakuzu with his mind still intact, after sealing him, an explosion happens, 
a mindless _Dan_ finally used his Ghost jutsu, everyone was shocked..

*Neji, Team 8 and Co. *
are seen going to Darui's division..

*Gaara, Onoki and Co.*
The remaining Kages became mindless, 
causing more casualties for the Alliance..

*Shinobi HQ*
we see a busy scene with _Shikaku, Tsunade, Mabui and Ei_..

*Mei and the Daimyos*
_Black Zetsu_ suddenly vanishes after the skirmish,
_Mei_ was the later sent to aid _Gaara's_ falling division..

*The BIG 3 and Madara's Super 6*
we see them going towards an unknown location,

*THEN WE SEE BLACK ZETSU UNVEILING SASUKE'S badass EMS!!!*


----------



## sadino (Aug 19, 2011)

Not about the net chapter itself,but i don't think it deserves a thread so i'm gonna say it here.

Man i'm slow.Just noticed that Sasuke will get the Rinnegan the same way Madara said he did,but this time against Naruto,only after that he's going to sync with GM and then Madara's real plan commences.

Knowing that,i really expect we stay at the other chars fights and get to see Sasuke only afterwards,since that will probably be the real end coming.


----------



## kuripe (Aug 19, 2011)

Naruto wanted Nagato to teach him a jutsu, i think thats a foreshadowing that as nagato departs, he gives naruto a parting gift.

something tells me that itachi sticking around is what kishi wants us to think, but may not be so true.

besides that, madara kabuto or some alliance action is pretty feasible.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 19, 2011)

Naruto travels to help a team within the Shinobi alliance. Either Kakashi or Hinata's group.

Sasuke may make an appearance since Itachi is out and helping Naruto.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 19, 2011)

Flashback chapter were we see Young Nagato before he becomes crippled by Gedo Mazo

We see Madara giving his EMS to an Uzumaki making it evolve in a Rinnegan


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 19, 2011)

*long term predictions*

More of a long term prediction, but if Itachi is going to stay around a while, his painful loss against Madara in a final battle while Naruto and Sasuke fight could be what returns Sasuke to the good guys.

For example, if Sasuke hears Madara reveal to Itachi as he brutally defeats him that Madara was literally with his EMS (or whatever) equivalent of Koto Amatsukami(sp?) fully responsible for the inevitability of the Uchiha Massacre.  And only to eliminate most competition, & to collect the eyes for his jutsu.   That would certainly get rid of most of Sasuke's reason to hate Konoha, since even the Konoha leaders and Uchiha clan members that decided on that path were under an unbreakable genjutsu, and Madara would be fully responsible for virtually all of the suffering in the manga.

Otherwise, though it seems much less probable, we could find out that Orochimaru in splitting his soul while repeatedly switching bodies, planned for his eventual death by leaving some fragments of his consciousness in his chakra and the curse seals.  And perhaps even picked Kabuto knowing that Kabuto would eventually have this idea of "becoming one with or overcoming Orochimaru by collecting remaining fragments of his body or chakra."

That could create a situation where Orochimaru(or rather the fragments the escaped Totsuka) ultimately revives himself and uses the confusion of the Kabuto or Madara battle to finally seize a "healthy" and moreover immortal Uchiha Itachi body.  That would be an impressive final villain for both Naruto and Sasuke, although it seems rather unlikely after all the setup for Madara/Tobi.


----------



## Red 9 (Aug 19, 2011)

I really would like to see the Kimimaro group.


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 19, 2011)

Kakashi's rampage. I'm betting my life on it


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 19, 2011)

We might be getting an overview chapter on the status of war with flashes from all the different fights going on. Naruto Bunshin will probably make appearances.


----------



## Saru (Aug 19, 2011)

Itachi had only placed Nagato under a genjutsu and he is still kicking. 

Somehow, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Ana (Aug 19, 2011)

there will probably be 4 pages about Nagato and then he will be permanently gone 
then it might switch to Madara talking to himself, or Itachi will talk to Naruto and Bee before they head out to save the world


----------



## Hexa (Aug 20, 2011)

I kind of hope that the alliance sent a bunch of ninja to help Naruto and B.  The Raikage might have let Naruto join the battle, but it's still just really, really dumb for both of them to be alone and outside of sensor range.  And if they were in sensor range, the alliance would send a bunch of ninja to back the jinchuuriki up.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 20, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I kind of hope that the alliance sent a bunch of ninja to help Naruto and B.  The Raikage might have let Naruto join the battle, but it's still just really, really dumb for both of them to be alone and outside of sensor range.  And if they were in sensor range, the alliance would send a bunch of ninja to back the jinchuuriki up.



Well, they seem to have let Naruto and Bee go off alone already. If they do run into any alliance ninja now, I suspect that it will be Kakashi's group; he's the one most likely to understand Itachi's presence with minimal awkward conversation.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 20, 2011)

Prediction: Itachi will reveal a plan on how to locate Edo Tensei's user or will say he has an idea/knows who the Edo Tensei user is.


----------



## aristokat (Aug 20, 2011)

itachi die or sealed someway by someone (good or bad guys depends)
i think kabuto will do something in it

long prediction :
sasuke kill madara try to have rinnengan and naruto will be the one hunting him (and becoming hokage)


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 20, 2011)

Naruto finally goes "Poof and is revealed to be a bunshin.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 20, 2011)

I really hope we'll get a few panels with Kabuto. What is his opinion of his failure? Is he still confident? If yes, why? Does he have a back-up plan?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 20, 2011)

Next chapter: 
- Shows narutos KB helping right and left.
- Shows the mizukage figthing black zetzu
- Shows Kabuto angry about what just happend and realizing he is a FAIL in Oro shoes.
- Itachi, Bee, Naruto Talk about what just happend.
- crow goes inside naruto.
- Tobi apears to attack naruto

Wait wait, that would be to epic. Lets go on the pattern kishi has.
Now we go to couple of lame chapters.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Aug 20, 2011)

the reappearance of InoShikaCho again..


----------



## Gabe (Aug 20, 2011)

maybe the end of the kage fight will be shown next chapter. and some panels of naruto clones taken out the zetsus. and maybe seeing what chiyo and kimm are up to. after itachi seals himself or goes to nirvana and tell naruto save sasuke.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 20, 2011)

Chapter will start focusing a bit on current trio and what they'll do now, after that we'll shift of location to anyone, though most probably we'll return to see how the fight against the Edo Kages is going.

Personally I would like to see the re-start of Kakashi's division fight againts the Swordsmen.



Hexa said:


> It's going to shift back to the Kimimaro, Chiyo, and Chuukichi fight now that you said that.



I don't think we'll see Kimimaro's group now until either Juugo or Sakura are near them. Kimimaro and Chiyo are the logical match ups for those 2. As for Chuukichi, I consider him to be like Kabuto's "eyes" to see how the Edos are faring. He did distanced himself from the fight against the samurai. 



Sniffers said:


> We might be getting an overview chapter on the status of war with flashes from all the different fights going on. Naruto Bunshin will probably make appearances.



I wouldn't mind at all seeing this happening.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 20, 2011)

Mizukage's clam will be back


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 20, 2011)

-Naruto, Bee, and Itachi discuss what they'll do next
-We check back at HQ
-An update on how the other divisions are doing
-The next battle is set up at the end


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm really confused since I fully expected Itachi to be sealed or crumble in latest chapter. I really have no idea what Kishimoto is planning since Itachi already entrusted Naruto with dealing with Sasuke.

Also I expected Naruto to show something more but instead the whole fight seemed liked it was to hype Rinnegan more. Naruto didn't even take it seriously until the very end.

So I predict we see more of Madara and that Naruto will get a battle soon where he will master KCM.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 21, 2011)

Itachi rampage


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 21, 2011)

We get an overview of Kakashi and Gaara's battle areas , probably Kabuto using additional Edo zombies to turn the tides on both sides.

Then we go to Tobi arriving at the alliance HQ...


----------



## auem (Aug 21, 2011)

itachi attains nirvana after giving some advice and praise to naruto(though i want itachi to stay as long as possible)...


----------



## Sollet (Aug 21, 2011)

It'll start off where it left off but then change back to the kage fights.


----------



## G (Aug 21, 2011)

kage battle along with narutos next battle


----------



## vered (Aug 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I'm really confused since I fully expected Itachi to be sealed or crumble in latest chapter. I really have no idea what Kishimoto is planning since Itachi already entrusted Naruto with dealing with Sasuke.
> 
> Also I expected Naruto to show something more but instead the whole fight seemed liked it was to hype Rinnegan more. Naruto didn't even take it seriously until the very end.
> 
> So I predict we see more of Madara and that Naruto will get a battle soon where he will master KCM.



in a way it was just a taste of what will happen with Madara himself.
but i expect some surprises from kishi soon enough.
i actually hope it will be an info centered chapter.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 21, 2011)

We will get Nagato's flashback where rinnegan origin was revealed.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> We will get Nagato's flashback where rinnegan origin was revealed.



I don't think so, his dead and gone forever. 

We are likely to see Muu VS Onoki. This is the match I am most interested in out of all the Edo's.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 21, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I don't think so, his dead and gone forever.
> 
> We are likely to see Muu VS Onoki. This is the match I am most interested in out of all the Edo's.



Why? It is essentially a DBZ fight.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 21, 2011)

My prediction: Itachi will do something amazing.

I expect Madara this chapter as well. 

Prepare your anuses...


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> We will get Nagato's flashback where rinnegan origin was revealed.



Dont think so,hes gone for good now.

We may get the story about Nagatos rinnegan latter though,and Madara will be the one who tell it.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 21, 2011)

madara gets pissed and reaches itachi, naruto and bee. madara has already left his 6 paths to destroy the alliance, naruto learns this so him and bee run off leaving itachi alone. after a good fight like pain vs jiraiya it seems that madara has become too strong, exhausted itachi says ''it's time'' and he fuses with nagato and oro's power, he grows little snakes entangling his arm and rikudo sons swirly eyes, itachi says ''i'll show why it's true that together we can do almost anything, tobi it ends here''


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 21, 2011)

Itachi isn't going anywhere until him and Sasuke have another confrontation.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 21, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> madara gets pissed and reaches itachi, naruto and bee. madara has already left his 6 paths to destroy the alliance, naruto learns this so him and bee run off leaving itachi alone. after a good fight like pain vs jiraiya it seems that madara has become too strong, exhausted itachi says ''it's time'' and he fuses with nagato and oro's power, he grows little snakes entangling his arm and rikudo sons swirly eyes, itachi says ''i'll show why it's true that together we can do almost anything, tobi it ends here''



Ewww why are you bringing Oro in to the picture


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 21, 2011)

The focus switches to the Kage fight, Kakashi rampage, or whatever the hell Madara's doing. If the focus stays on Itachi, Killerbee, and Naruto they'll be setting off to destroy the other edos, defeat Kabuto, defeat Madara, or just accidentally meet Sasuke. If they go into an area with lots of shinobi from the alliance, Itachi will use a transformation jutsu to disguise himself, but then the sensors might be able to tell who he is anyway.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 21, 2011)

Madara crashing onto the scene with Naruto and stuff is what I think will happen.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 21, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> Itachi isn't going anywhere until him and Sasuke have another confrontation.



Makes no sense at all. Itachi already entrusted Naruto to deal with Sasuke.


----------



## Agony (Aug 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Makes no sense at all. Itachi already entrusted Naruto to deal with Sasuke.



what he probably meant was just a conversation between the both of them.maybe after the match between naruto and sasuke?could be a possbility.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 21, 2011)

I want to see Madara's reaction to Itachi's breaking Edo.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 21, 2011)

i doubt itachi and sasuke will meet he entrusted naruto with him.a nd he said the last battle between them that that was the last time. either he gets sealed next chapter or goes to nirvana. or he fights madara and he seals him.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 21, 2011)

> i doubt itachi and sasuke will meet he entrusted naruto with him.a nd he said the last battle between them that that was the last time. either he gets sealed next chapter or goes to nirvana. or he fights madara and he seals him.


There are two ways to deal with remaining edo tenseis. 

Seal them with Totsuka or use crow again. Anyway Madara needs to step in until it gets worse.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 21, 2011)

Next chapter = TRANSITIONAL CHAPTER. 
Kishi is terrible at those chapters. So yeap he will most likely trow a shitty chapter.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Nagato's flashback will be shown.


----------



## bleakwinter (Aug 21, 2011)

Screw everything else. I want Mei vs. Zetsu. I hope he doesn't forget about this fight. Mei's really interesting and black Zetsu is the last Akatsuki member left (So he HAS to be badass)


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 21, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Next chapter =* TRANSITIONAL CHAPTER. *
> Kishi is terrible at those chapters. So yeap he will most likely trow a shitty chapter.



Which = another possibility for the scene to shift to Sasuke. Come on big money.


----------



## Yagura (Aug 21, 2011)

Mei vs Zetsu me hopes.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 21, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I'm pretty sure Nagato's flashback will be shown.



Nagato's flashback about what?


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe Sasuke feels Itachi's chakra and we get to see his new eyes or something? I don't know, but I agree with it probably being a poorly-done transitional chapter.


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 21, 2011)

All I want = Giant Clam


----------



## Hexa (Aug 21, 2011)

It's definitely a transition chapter. There's no real place for Naruto and Co. to go, so I think something is going to come to him.  It might be nice to see him join up with a division, however unnecessary it is.


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2011)

this sounds weird but if itachi is actually revealed to  be evil next chapter?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 21, 2011)

Addy said:


> this sounds weird but if itachi is actually revealed to  be evil next chapter?



Itachi undoes the zipper on his back and as his skin falls off he's revealed to be...


*Spoiler*: __ 



OROCHIMARU!!!! 



_*dun dun duuuuuuuuuuun*_


----------



## Yuna (Aug 21, 2011)

I predict that no matter happens, at least 5 complainst threads will be started.

Also, we'll probably switch perspectives to another group again. Possibly the Kage fight.



IpHr0z3nI said:


> Which = another possibility for the scene to shift to Sasuke. Come on big money.


Aren't the Sasuke fans tired of being wrong every single time they predict he'll appear? And what's his place in this war, anyway? He has no vested interest in this war. He wants to go after the Elders foremost, then the entirety of Konoha. He's not gonna waste his time fighting in Madara's war.

Sasuke will appear either once the war is over or at the very end of the war in order to face Naruto (he might get a chance to off the Elders first, though). He has no place in this arc.


----------



## posternojutsu (Aug 21, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Itachi undoes the zipper on his back and as his skin falls off he's revealed to be...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





That would be a double troll if Kabuto let Itachi seal Nagato on purpose in order to gain something.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 21, 2011)

*Prediction*

_The power of the old generation._

_Onoki struggles against his master!_
*Onoki is shown to have ruined the place with dust release*
Onoki and his 5 clones are sweating and tired.
Muu: I'm disappointing Onoki, I never would have thought you would use the dust technique without hesitation...
--Onoki looks back to see that he came very close to damaging his allies
It's not like I can go easy...when you're my opponent....
Muu: That's true...but you won't be able to hit that of which you cannot see...
--Onoki: He's right...I can't keep this up...not only does my dust release take up a massive amount of chakra...but my ability to fly is rendering my concentration useless....the only way to find him is too use the kazekage's sand..but if I bring him here he will surely be killed...I can't allow that.

Muu: In war you don't have time to think Onoki!
Onoki: !? 
_A dust release cube cuts crushes Onoki's left arm._
Onoki: Shit!...the attack came from behind...I can't keep this up....I'm falling!
Muu: Concentrate Onoki if you fall to ground level you stand no chance.

***Scene switches to Gaara and the rest
Random sensor: General Gaara! The Tsuchikage is losing serious amounts of chakra!
Gaara: ...hold those two off I have to go help him!
Gaara: !!? What? My sand is crumbling? 
Second Mizukage: I told you to back up seriously! This isn't no ordinary sea clam! It casts a genjutsu in a massive area.. anyone caught in it allows me to turn there techniques into weaknesses! 
Third Raikage charges at Gaara: That means move kid!
Gaara: I can't move in time and my sand won't work!
Temari: Shit! Wind relea...!!!?? My Fan is just became a million pounds? I can't move it! Gaara!!!!
Gaara has his eyes wide open!!
Third Raikage: Shit!
Gaara is struck in the chest by Raikage.

***Scene switches to Naruto and co
Naruto!? 
Itachi: what is it?
Naruto: I need to head to the battlefield that's 3 clock from here...they need help!
KillerBee: Alright Naruto, me and red eyes over here will go on!
Itachi: ....!?
Itachi Naruto and Bee come to a halt...
I'm sorry....
Tobi: This is a dead end.

*Chapter end.*


----------



## Joker J (Aug 21, 2011)

Nagato mind-fucks everybody by using GTFO'ff me shinra tensei  on Susanoo sword.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 21, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Makes no sense at all. Itachi already entrusted Naruto to deal with Sasuke.



After seeing how Naruto performed in the last chapter Itachi is probably thinking "wtf was I thinking"


----------



## Katon-nin (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd like to see a glimpse of Yamato. Poor guy 's been forgotten even though he's the baddest badass Konohanian.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 21, 2011)

Shattering said:


> Itachi will head to Madara at some point...
> Naruto + Bee + Itachi??? (not sure) will head to Sakura position, I predict a pairing chapter.



If it's a pairing chapter this week, I predict Itachi will be the only one getting ass, while NaruHina and NaruSaku will just keep getting ambiguous hints.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 21, 2011)

Shattering said:


> Itachi will head to Madara at some point...
> Naruto + Bee + Itachi??? (not sure) will head to Sakura position, I predict a pairing chapter.


Sakura is healing people back at the medic camp. Why would they head there?


----------



## jso (Aug 21, 2011)

A whole chapter from the Crow's perspective. He wants corn.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 21, 2011)

Calliing it now! Fugaku is in the sixth coffin!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 21, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Either:
> 
> -Camera switches back to the kages fight



I honestly completely forgot this was going on.

This coming chapter will probably end with Itachi saying something shocking or coming up with some sort of plan.

If not, it will have that early in the chapter, then cut to the Alliance again, though I kind of doubt it. That will probably come next week.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope the scene doesn't switch back (much) to the other Edo fights.  I just don't feel like any of the Edo Tensei would be much of a problem for a Naruto+B+Itachi+(forces currently fighting them) team.  Getting periodic updates on them would be good, though.  Have any more of the seven swordsmen been sealed?  I'd like to know.

Nagato and Itachi were the biggest and baddest of the Edo Tensei.  Tension should continue to rise into the war's climax at night, not go back down.  Kabuto still has cards up his sleeve.  Madara has his Neo Pain, Gedou Mazou, the "discount Juubi" (or whatever he's going to use Kin/Gin for), and potentially other cards up his sleeve.  There's a lot of stuff left for this arc.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I honestly completely forgot this was going on.
> 
> This coming chapter will probably end with Itachi saying something shocking or coming up with some sort of plan.
> 
> If not, it will have that early in the chapter, then cut to the Alliance again, though I kind of doubt it. That will probably come next week.



What kind of shocking news do you think Itachi will reveal?

"Im sorry Naruto,but you and Sasuke cant have children?"


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a feeling that we'll see Naruto's clones as they finish the Zetsus.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it just me or does it seem as the zetsus have collectively caused more havoc than the edo tensei put together...?


----------



## Nimander (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't know that I see Naruto and Itachi sticking together from this point forward.

Bee is honestly more than enough to stick up/look out for Naruto, and Itachi would work WAY better alone anyway.  So Itachi coming up with some strategy of his own while Bee and Naruto go about what they were doing before they met him makes sense.

Prediction:

Naruto and Bee head for Kakashi's division

Itachi heads for Madara, and THAT'S when we'll see what Madara, and possibly even his Six Paths, are fully capable of now.


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 22, 2011)

preview doesn't say much, but anyways..


> 完全体の長門を止めようとするイタチだが!?


from


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 22, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> preview doesn't say much, but anyways..
> 
> 
> > 完全体の長門を止めようとするイタチだが!?
> ...



Google translate:
Nagato Itachi but to stop the full body?


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Google translate:
> Nagato Itachi but to stop the full body?



That doesnt make any sense!!!


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I hope the scene doesn't switch back (much) to the other Edo fights.  I just don't feel like any of the Edo Tensei would be much of a problem for a Naruto+B+Itachi+(forces currently fighting them) team.  Getting periodic updates on them would be good, though.  Have any more of the seven swordsmen been sealed?  I'd like to know.
> 
> Nagato and Itachi were the biggest and baddest of the Edo Tensei.  Tension should continue to rise into the war's climax at night, not go back down.  Kabuto still has cards up his sleeve.  Madara has his Neo Pain, Gedou Mazou, the "discount Juubi" (or whatever he's going to use Kin/Gin for), and potentially other cards up his sleeve.  There's a lot of stuff left for this arc.



I would like the focus to remain on the Itachi/Naruto/Bee group for a while.
its vital for kishi not to lose the momentum he gained with the Itachi/Nagato/Bee/Naruto battle which was by far the saving grace of this arc and war.
Itachi needs a closure of some kind if its by fading the next chapter or by fighting Madara/Kabuto.
but i really hope for a Madara appreance next chapter before the group.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 22, 2011)

Since Itachi is one of the good guys, he's going to start losing horribly for once. Probably to the Neo six paths 


I betcha his edo regeneration ability no longer works too.


----------



## Agony (Aug 22, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> preview doesn't say much, but anyways..
> 
> from



that was last chapter's.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 22, 2011)

adee said:


> Is it just me or does it seem as the zetsus have collectively caused more havoc than the edo tensei put together...?



They were 100 000, while the Edo's are probably somewhere between 50-100.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

We might get an indication on what Madara will use Kinkaku and Ginkaku for.

Personally I think he'll use them as mini-Kyuubi summons that he can control.


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 22, 2011)

Deadway said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not bad. Would've been better with Bee rap.

I would like to see Kakashi vs. Madara and I'd like to see him fare well. He's the biggest tease in this manga so let him do something for once.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

Agony said:


> that was last chapter's.



actually no.that wasnt for last chapter since last chapter there wasnt any preview.Takl checked that out.
that preview is meant to be for this coming chapter.(also specificaly mentioned in the site as part of the previews coming for next chapter).
which indeed dosent makes any sense since Nagato isnt supposed to be finished?
or kishi prepares us with a surprise?



> 完全体の長門を止めようとするイタチだが!?


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 22, 2011)

Nagato ain't coming back...his last words+sword of totsuka imapling him make it impossible.

Besides, he doesn't have any more plot relevance at this point.


----------



## Ana (Aug 22, 2011)

vered said:


> actually no.that wasnt for last chapter since last chapter there wasnt any preview.Takl checked that out.
> that preview is meant to be for this coming chapter.
> which indeed dosent makes any sense since Nagato isnt supposed to be finished?
> or kishi prepares us with a surprise?



i really want to see that next chapter now, maybe he'll give some kind of powers to Naruto and then vanish


love your sig btw


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Nagato ain't coming back...his last words+sword of totsuka imapling him make it impossible.
> 
> Besides, he doesn't have any more plot relevance at this point.



i understand and thats the reason the preview dosent make any sense.however if kishi does prepare us a surprise that would be the ultimate troll for all fandoms even for the Nagato one since we've all accepted his departure.



Shadowstring98 said:


> i really want to see that next chapter now, maybe he'll give some kind of powers to Naruto and then vanish
> 
> 
> love your sig btw



giving powers for Naruto?
maybe.but the preview sepcificaly asks if Itachi managed to stop the complete Nagato or will he be able to stop him somthing like that.


----------



## Ana (Aug 22, 2011)

vered said:


> giving powers for Naruto?
> maybe.but the preview sepcificaly asks if Itachi managed to stop the complete Nagato or will he be able to stop him somthing like that.





yeah i don't know 

still have to wait 2 and a half days


----------



## ace_skoot (Aug 22, 2011)

nagato actually had itachi in genjutsu from the start and the ultimate reverse troll is about to be inforced!


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

ace_skoot said:


> nagato actually bad itachi in genjutsu from the start and the ultimate reverse troll is about to be inforced!



i really really dont want to get my hopes up despite the preview.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

There seem to be fan implications tainting the possible meaning of the preview:

Nagato fans:

If its true then Nagato has a chance to show he's stronger; he did before but more material helps.
If its meaningless the debate will go on till Madara shows more of the Rinnegan.

Itachi fans:

They clung onto the Totsuka thing a bit too much and are afraid it may kick them in the teeth if Nagato does get out which in turn puts a lot of things mentioned about Totsuka, well what they mention at least, into question.
If the preview winds up being meaningless the fan hype may carry on.

---

I'm not sure, at first I thought Kishimoto wanted to flesh Nagato out so Madara's Rinnegan feats could top Nagato.
Then after chapter 551, I thought he wanted to kill Nagato off quickly as it plausibly meant that everything, literally everything, Nagato could do with his power (Rinnegan and Ninjutsu) Madara could do.

*But* if this preview suggests Nagato will be back to fight then it'll suggest Nagato will be fleshed out and Madara will top Nagato's feats; depends on how the author wants to take this.

I guess Kabuto's reaction this week, either way, will put a lid on this debate.


----------



## ace_skoot (Aug 22, 2011)

vered said:


> i really really dont want to get my hopes up despite the preview.



yeah i wouldn't get your hopes, the chances are pretty remote but the shitstorm to follow such a turn of events would be glorious


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

ace_skoot said:


> yeah i wouldn't get your hopes, the chances are pretty remote but the shitstorm to follow such a turn of events would be glorious



i think such a thing would possibly top Kubos worst troll for bleach ever.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 22, 2011)

What did the preview say exactly?


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> What did the preview say exactly?



as i stated above:

the preview sepcificaly asks if Itachi managed to stop the complete Nagato or will he be able to stop him, somthing like that.
obviously thats based on the google translation meaning.
here is the japanese line:

完全体の長門を止めようとするイタチだが!?


----------



## lathia (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh god... please no.

My prediction: 

Kabuto: !!!!
Kabuto: My luck is getting better and better... ku ku ku ku :ho

Then back to the Hokagezzzz vs Hokagezzzz.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 22, 2011)

Itachi says...again, that "I leave Sasuke to you" (and maybe some other sage shit or whatever) and disintegrates.  Fight goes back to Gaara.  Or perhaps Madara makes another move.  Or...Sakura.  Yes, I have to admit that option too.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

yea someone posted on 2ch about the preview speculating that based on the preview Nagato might still be alive.
anyway better to just wait for wedensday and be done with.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 22, 2011)

vered said:


> yea someone posted on 2ch about the preview speculating that based on the preview Nagato might still be alive.
> anyway better to just wait for wedensday and be done with.



Well lets hope that this preview says is true. I know most previews were meaningless but not all of them they came true.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 22, 2011)

vered said:


> yea someone posted on 2ch about the preview speculating that based on the preview Nagato might still be alive.
> anyway better to just wait for wedensday and be done with.



Nagato is truly done this time.  Heck, he was done the first time, but Kishi felt the need to bring him back for a rematch to give the fanboys some love.  And he had a pretty damn good showing, just about fodderizing the two strongest jinchuriiki and might've had Itachi too.  

Itachi won't be far behind, as again he appeared largely for fanservice and of course to explain that crow of his, which is now guaranteed to absolutely not work against Sasuke.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Nagato is truly done this time.  Heck, he was done the first time, but Kishi felt the need to bring him back for a rematch to give the fanboys some love.  And he had a pretty damn good showing, just about fodderizing the two strongest jinchuriiki and might've had Itachi too.
> 
> Itachi won't be far behind, as again he appeared largely for fanservice and of course to explain that crow of his, which is now guaranteed to absolutely not work against Sasuke.



i never said Nagato wasnt done with.read my previous posts.
im just posting about the preview which dosent make any sense indeed.
i myself dont expect Nagato to continue despite the preview.


----------



## jso (Aug 22, 2011)

Nagato getting sealed into Totsuka and Orochimaru being thrown out of it in exchange would be the best troll ever. Then Kabuto can steal the crow's eye to bring back Shisui and also absorb Orochimaru Anko-style to become SuperOrochiKabuto.



I like guessing retarded things when I cant wait anymore and it's been a long week for me lol


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 22, 2011)

vered said:


> as i stated above:
> 
> the preview sepcificaly asks if Itachi managed to stop the complete Nagato or will he be able to stop him, somthing like that.
> obviously thats based on the google translation meaning.
> ...


Hmm.. weird preview. Last chapter really seemed like closure for Nagato. He said his farewells and his Edo Tensei crumbled. Not to mention that the end-text of the chapter confirms that Nagato is sealed and that Naruto will go elsewhere.

You sure that's the correct preview?


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 22, 2011)

> 完全体の長門を止めようとするイタチだが!?



I like where this is going 

Do it Kishi


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Hmm.. weird preview. Last chapter really seemed like closure for Nagato. He said his farewells and his Edo Tensei crumbled. Not to mention that the end-text of the chapter confirms that Nagato is sealed and that Naruto will go elsewhere.
> 
> You sure that's the correct preview?



yes this is the correct preview.which again dosent make any sense given the end of the chapter but this is the preview nevertheless.
even on 2ch someone already commented about the preview possible implications.
now i wont get my hopes up or even try to think of this as a possibility despite the preview.the spoilers in 2 days will be the ones to either reafirm it all or completly troll us all.at the moment the best is to ignore it.


----------



## jso (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe the preview was accidentally not updated last week and it's basically a week late/the wrong one?


----------



## tkROUT (Aug 22, 2011)

The preview what I think mean is, "Itachi stops full body Nagato *but..?*"
That is why I said it doesn't say much. The part 'Itachi stops full body Nagato' was what happened last chapter, only thing it adds 'but..?' Not sure what to make of from one word. Many things come to mind but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

Itachi seems to be living after passing everything to Naruto; so I wouldn't use the 'closure' argument to seal the deal on Nagato when Itachi didn't die after doing that.

But personally I think Madara's got all Nagato's powers and capabilities, so Nagato will be gone so Madara can showcase them. 
Colour me shocked if Nagato does beat Totsuka; it means Madara's Rinnegan feats will top Nagato's.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 22, 2011)

Kishi trolling again I see...but just who is he trolling now?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 22, 2011)

vered said:


> yes this is the correct preview.which again dosent make any sense given the end of the chapter but this is the preview nevertheless.
> even on 2ch someone already commented about the preview possible implications.
> now i wont get my hopes up or even try to think of this as a possibility despite the preview.the spoilers in 2 days will be the ones to either reafirm it all or completly troll us all.at the moment the best is to ignore it.



Would be awesome if Totsuka's genjutsu overwrote Edo Tensei as well and Nagato fights for the good side as well. 

Though, yeah.. he's probably gone now...


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> The preview what I think mean is, "Itachi stops full body Nagato *but..?*"
> That is why I said it doesn't say much. The part 'Itachi stops full body Nagato' was what happened last chapter, only thing it adds 'but..?' Not sure what to make of from one word. Many things come to mind but I'll leave it at that.



in 2 days we'll get the chapter but regardless of Nagato i hope its going to be an interesting chapter.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 22, 2011)

By that preview, I'm guessing that Nagato will do something and seal Itachi with him?

Only a Rikoudou can defeat Itachi after all. There is no one besides a Rikoudou who can match Itachi's power right now. Not even Kabuto... (Until we know what 6th coffin is then it will change)


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

from takl.interesting wording:



> And from the preview pages,
> "although Itachi tries to stop Nagato in absolute form…!?"


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> By that preview, I'm guessing that Nagato will do something and seal Itachi with him?
> 
> Only a Rikoudou can defeat Itachi after all. There is no one besides a Rikoudou who can match Itachi's power right now. Not even Kabuto... (Until we know what 6th coffin is then it will change)



Odd change considering many people were saying Nagato was inferior to Itachi with such vigour.

It does make me question how the switch will be if Naruto does something noteworthy.



vered said:


> from takl.interesting wording:


----------



## Masato (Aug 22, 2011)

That preview is just weird. Nagato had his closure and him breaking free or anything like that will be weird. 

hopefully we will have a break from all the battles next week. A chapter with a lot of talking where we see Madara, Kabuto and Naruto's group. It would be cool if Itachi went to Tsunade and A's HQ.


----------



## takL (Aug 22, 2011)

i mean to say absolute....


tkROUT said:


> preview doesn't say much, but anyways..
> 
> from



hehe you beat me. i didnt know the site has it.
if the preview is correct, nagato is still not sealed after all. kabuto strikes again or something. i just hope itachi wont get taken.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 22, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Nagato ain't coming back...his last words+sword of totsuka imapling him make it impossible.
> 
> Besides, he doesn't have any more plot relevance at this point.



Actually if Kishi wants too, Nagato can still come back. Nagato has the ability to come back from the sealing without it being plot device.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 22, 2011)

vered said:


> from takl.interesting wording:
> 
> 
> > And from the preview pages,
> > "although Itachi tries to stop Nagato in abusolute form…!?"



This is VERY intereseting indeed. According to this Itachi's Totsuka is not sealing Nagato at all. Makes sense since in 551 when Itachi strikes Nagato with Totsuka he tries to seal him, he even says that "I'm gonna seal you now" but as we all know Nagato isn't sucked into the sword, he's crumbling.

Most likely meaning: It means that Itachi's Totsuka failed against Nagato and instead he just crumbles as he talks to Naruto.

Most awesome possible meaning: Nagato fight isn't over yet


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

If Nagato makes it out, the only thing I see him doing is using Ninjutsu- he can't use too  much Rinnegan as a good deal of it needs to be saved for Madara.

But Nagato even fighting is a far cry from what I think will happen, I think he'll crumble- but lets see if Kishimoto actualizes the preview's prediction.

I guess Kabuto's reaction will axe the debate.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

takL said:


> i mean to say absolute....
> 
> 
> hehe you beat me. i didnt know the site has it.
> if the preview is correct, nagato is still not sealed after all. kabuto strikes again or something. i just hope itachi wont get taken.



we'll have to see.i did find it awkward we didnt get kabutos reaction to what happened immediatly.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

as I said Nagato is not done yet. Because it's weird that his was taken out so fast last chapter

Indications:

1) Itachi's cocky behaviour(like with Oro): "Any last words?". Repetitive. By shonen laws this time it shouldn't be as easy as sealing Oro
2) lack of Kabuto's reaction.
3) The purpose behind ressurecting Nagato. What's the point of bringing him back without revealing his flashback about Rinnegan, Uzumaki heritage and other things?


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 22, 2011)

If Nagato hasn't been sealed this will be amazing! 
I hope the preview isn't wrong


----------



## lathia (Aug 22, 2011)

Now that I think about it. This previous chapter did have a "Raikage A & B vs Kisame clone"  vibe to it. 

Then again, I completely dismissed it because of the previous trolling Edo-teneseis have been receiving. Whatever the outcome, I hope it's swift so we can move onto Madara, Kabuto, and Sasuke vs Good guys.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> as I said Nagato is not done yet. Because it's weird that his was taken out so fast last chapter
> 
> Indications:
> 
> ...



Huh, I actually once fully agree with blacksword 
Also if Itachi was sealing him with Totsuka why did Nagato crumble and was not sucked into the sword?


----------



## jso (Aug 22, 2011)

He only started to crumble because that's presumably what the Edos do prior to sealing? Tobirama and Hashirama did the same when the 3rd was soul-sucking them. They also snapped out of Orochimaru's control for a few seconds to get their last moments in, in the same way Nagato just snapped out of Kabuto's control to get his last moments in. 

Also, I dont think Itachi was being cocky _at all_ with the last words thing. He was genuinely asking him if he had anything to say before he was Totsuka'ed. Speaking of which, remember that Orochimaru almost managed to squeeze in that long-ass sentence before Itachi yanked him out with Totsuka. My guess is he hasnt pulled in Nagato just yet in the same way, so he can get his little chat in.

As for Kabuto's lack of reaction, I'm hoping for more than a panel this upcoming chapter just so we can see where his head is at and how he plans to deal with losing his top 2 Edos so suddenly.

I hope Madara goes into Nagato's rinnegan backstory in passing later. The Uzumaki heritage and all that crap isnt all that necessary.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 22, 2011)

*If Nagato makes it out of Totsuka sword it probably means there is more to rinnegan than we know it. Or maybe Nagato is gonna use his "back to life" jutso.*


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 22, 2011)

If Nagato comes back, it would be because of Kabuto. Nagato was no longer under Kabuto's control, and gave hims parting words. Why would he try to come back on his own when you consider his parting words?

It would have to be Kabuto's doing.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

*jso*, 

It's strange that Itachi easily took out 2 powerful opponent with just the same move. 
I understand that for the first it was to showcase the godly ability of Totsuka, but what's the point of demonstrating it the second time?

If kishi wanted to show Kabuto's reaction he would show it last chapter when Nagato was still intact. It means something is off and this is just another "just as planned" moment.

Madara explaining about Rinnegan is ok with me, but what about him being Uzumaki and that Nagato's mysterious power he used to kill Chunins? Nagato also should learn about Konan's death


----------



## edangs (Aug 22, 2011)

no way kabuto can regain control of nagato.

next chapter, itachi will train naruto using tsukiyomi as a hyperbolic time chamber.

5 minutes later, naruto can wield the totsuka sword and mastery of shisuis eye.


----------



## Rikudou-kun (Aug 22, 2011)

vered said:


> from takl.interesting wording:



Is  Kishimoto the one writing previews?


----------



## takL (Aug 22, 2011)

odd thing is that the preview doesnt agree with the end caption of the chap which says "nagato sealed!! Naruto is to the next battlefield…!!"



Rikudou-kun said:


> Is  Kishimoto the one writing previews?


no. the editor/editors


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Itachi will save Nagato.


----------



## Rikudou-kun (Aug 22, 2011)

takL said:


> odd thing is that the preview doesnt agree with the end caption of the chap which says "nagato sealed!! Naruto is to the next battlefield?!!"



The end caption is the thing that bothers me since last wednesday. Now it doesn't seem like it fits the preview.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 22, 2011)

takL said:


> no. the editor/editors



Were they ever wrong before about their end caption ?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> Were they ever wrong before about their caption at the end of a chapter ?


yes. 

here:


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

IIRC the preview before chapter 550 did imply Itachi was going to be set free?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> IIRC the preview before chapter 550 did imply Itachi was going to be set free?


no                               .


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> yes.
> 
> here:



Good . That gives me  more hopes  for Nagato


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 22, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> IIRC the preview before chapter 550 did imply Itachi was going to be set free?



I dont think there was a preview before 550...


----------



## ace_skoot (Aug 22, 2011)

id like nagato to be back more than anyone here, but i can't help but feel your all setting yourself up for a fall


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

Kabuto's capture list included: Totsuka (not Itachi). 

Next chapter: nagato absorbs the legendary artifact


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Kabuto's capture list included: Totsuka (not Itachi).
> 
> Next chapter: nagato absorbs the legendary artifact



your new so you haven't seen other previews yet, have you?.

it could be possible that this preview is true but previews are never true or too vague to be true or wrong.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I dont think there was a preview before 550...



Something like _"with Narutos sentiments, Itaches wavering mind will?.!"_

Well, Itachi did get back and referred to how he admired Naruto's ethos as it was like that of Shisui's.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Something like _"with Narutos sentiments, Itaches wavering mind will?.!"_
> 
> Well, Itachi did get back and referred to how he admired Naruto's ethos as it was like that of Shisui's.



what chapter was this preview for?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> what chapter was this preview for?



The chapter Itachi got liberated thanks to Kotoamatsukami.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Agony said:


> cool story bro.



it i possible but really unlikely seeing previews history track and their vagueness. 


> "although Itachi tries to stop Nagato in abusolute form....!?"



however, we see the caption in the same chapter at the end saying "nagato is sealed and naruto moves on to the next battle".

the caption and the TNJ indicates that it's over and naruto is moving on. however, the preview says that the battle is not over?

this has happened before with previews to the point that fans suspects that kishi even writes them.


----------



## takL (Aug 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> what chapter was this preview for?



it was on the left side margin of chap 549, the 5th page


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

takL said:


> it was on the left side margin of chap 549, the 5th page



lol, not even at the end of the chapter 

where was the latest preview?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

*Addy*, As far as i remeber the previews that I saw were all true. 

Editors probably know something that made them write the preview that way.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

I guess one school of thought is that the previews are written cleverly, so powerful yet vague.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> I guess one school of thought is that the previews are written cleverly, so powerful yet vague.


of course. Editors know the content of the next chapter most likely.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *Addy*, As far as i remeber the previews that I saw were all true.
> 
> Editors probably know something that made them write the preview that way.



that's a new one for me. usually, previews are too vague to indicate anything that i stopped caring at one point. hell, the latest one might as well been:



> shit gets real



and that would still be true.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> that's a new one for me. usually, previews are too vague to indicate anything that i stopped caring at one point. hell, the latest one might as well been:


last preview said something about Naruto and Bee encountering Nagato and Itachi. It has been proven correct


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I guess one school of thought is that the previews are written cleverly, so powerful yet vague.



that's always my thought. just take them with a grain of salt. nagato coming back or breaking out of it kind of makes no sense seeing the last page of the last chapter but most importantly, ruins nagato's last words which i found hilarious 

it's like kishi criticized his own manga without realizing it 

the next chapter may mention nagato and the editors thought "nagato being mentioned = he has an appearance"


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 22, 2011)

Previews were never accurate IIRC...


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> last preview said something about Naruto and Bee encountering Nagato and Itachi. It has been proven correct



again, i have not been reading them for a long time so i don't know and i don't know what the preview actually said in regards to the chapter.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

what about the preview where it's said that "Madara makes unexpected move" and next chapter we got Madara summoning Gedo Mazo on battlefield?



> Previews were never accurate IIRC...


never accurate? lol  
you never read these threads properly then


----------



## takL (Aug 22, 2011)

the previews are from the next issue info pages, usually the second and the third last pages of weekly shonen jump.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> what about the preview where it's said that "Madara makes unexpected move" and next chapter we got Madara summoning Gedo Mazo on battlefield?


again, i can not say it to be 100% true all the time but it is possible that the preview is right. i find it unlikely reading the chapter itself (specifically, the last page)m but i may be wrong.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> again, i can not say it to be 100% true all the time but it is possible that the preview is right. i find it unlikely reading the chapter itself (specifically, the last page)m but i may be wrong.


You just don't want it to be true cuz it would mean no "one-shot" totsuka from super Itachi.
I'm not Nagato fan but I find it strange that he was defeated rather easily in the latest chapter.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> You just don't want it to be true cuz it would mean no "one-shot" totsuka from super Itachi.
> I'm not Nagato fan but I find it strange that he was defeated rather easily in the latest chapter.


There is no point for Nagato come back.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *You just don't want it to be true cuz it would mean no "one-shot" totsuka from super Itachi.*
> I'm not Nagato fan but I find it strange that he was defeated rather easily in the latest chapter.






when the hell did i say that? 

and  i have said in the past week how i hate itachi one paneling oro and nagato. it's cheap 

and i am talking about the last page were nagato made his peace. i find it strange for him to come back after that. if the chapter ended without that last page, any idiot would know that he would comeback for *certain*. a reason why i think oro *may* come back.  but making his peace and coming back is unusual and never happened before but i may be wrong and kishi does it but i think even fans would find it strange for that to happen. not because the way he was defeated, but the last page.


----------



## Face (Aug 22, 2011)

There is no way Nagato is coming back from being sealed. He was already free from Kabuto's influence before he disappeared.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> never accurate? lol
> you never read these threads properly then



I've stopped caring about previews after the itachi fight when they were stupidly wrong...

It seems you weren't here back then, so i'm not surprised by this naive behavior.

And lo at your stupid attack to Addy, Nagato fans are really mad Itachi one-shotted Nagato...

And things will be even funnier after the next chapter comes with no Nagato panel, since he's gone for good


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Face said:


> There is no way Nagato is coming back from being sealed. He was already free from Kabuto's jutsu before he disappeared.



it may happen but remember.......... oro is there 

i think oro may hijack nagato's body as he has a jutsu for that and break out with the reningan or the body of the ET used to bring nagato back


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> I've stopped caring about previews after the itachi fight when they were stupidly wrong...
> 
> It seems you weren't here back then, so i'm not surprised by this naive behavior.


Where are those previews? Do you have any proof? Just post one preview from previous chapters where it had been wrong



> And lo at your stupid attack to Addy, Nagato fans are really mad Itachi one-shotted Madara...


Itachi one-shotted Madara? WTF is this shit? 



> And things will be even funnier after the next chapter comes with no Nagato panel, since he's gone for good


keep telling that to yourself.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

lol wow what one preview can do to the discussion


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> i think oro may hijack nagato's body as he has a jutsu for that and break out with the reningan or the body of the ET used to bring nagato back


pretty good idea. 

But Nagato doesn't have his own body. Oro may break out the Totsuka by finding a loophole though


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Where are those previews? Do you have any proof? Just post one preview from previous chapters where it had been wrong
> 
> 
> Itachi one-shotted Madara? WTF is this shit?
> ...



I meant Nagato...

I saw your join date and it confirmed my suspicions, you haven't been here in the Itachi vs Sasuke fight(when previews were stupidly wrong)...
Just ask some people who have been around back then and they'll confirm.


Yeah, i keep telling that to myself, since Nagato said his last words after Itachi one shotted him, Nagato even said sorry Itachi


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

my final thoughts on this matter is this:

i find it possible that he can break out of it but unlikely because he made his peace and we see him fade away, and not sucked in (like oro who was sucked)

even nagato fans have to admit that it make no sense in retrospect to the last page. not that nagato was sealed but that he was at peace.



blacksword said:


> pretty good idea.
> 
> But Nagato doesn't have his own body. Oro may break out the Totsuka by finding a loophole though



which is why i think it's gonna be the body used for nagato's ET. honestly speaking, if that happens, i will never doubt kishi again


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> I saw your join date and it confirmed my suspicions, you haven't been here in the Itachi vs Sasuke fight(when previews were stupidly wrong)...
> Just ask some people who have been around back then and they'll confirm.


it was back in 2007. Recent previews have been true iirc.



> Yeah, i keep telling that to myself, since Nagato said his last words after Itachi one shotted him, Nagato even said sorry Itachi


Nagato said: Very Much obliged.



> even nagato fans have to admit that it make no sense in retrospect to the last page. not that nagato was sealed but that he was at peace.


doesn't matter what nagatofans say. 
we were also in full belief that Nagato is gone forever after his ressurction of Konoha and his last words to Naruto, and bam Kabuto trolls


----------



## Hexa (Aug 22, 2011)

All of the Edo Tensei for the most part lived their plot role already and didn't need to be resurrected.  Itachi at this point I think is still around for fan service.  Itachi is a bit different from a popular character like Sasori because his fan(girls, mainly I think) really love him.  Like, there was that one girl who wrote into a magazine about her depression after Itachi died.  I'm betting Kishimoto gets flooded with letters from girls about Itachi, compared to other characters.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> All of the Edo Tensei for the most part lived their plot role already and didn't need to be resurrected.  Itachi at this point I think is still around for fan service.  Itachi is a bit different from a popular character like Sasori because his fan(girls, mainly I think) really love him.  Like, there was that one girl who wrote into a magazine about her depression after Itachi died.  I'm betting Kishimoto gets flooded with letters from girls about Itachi, compared to other characters.


unless kishi wants to get into more detail about itachi's life, i agree. 

then again, we don't know what kishi may have for him.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 22, 2011)

Nagato didn't fade yet, this was a cliffhanger. And we all know how cliffhangers end up ._. Preview confirmed this once again.
I predict Madara trolling Nagato's peace..


----------



## Hexa (Aug 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> unless kishi wants to get into more detail about itachi's life, i agree.
> 
> then again, we don't know what kishi may have for him.


I don't think there's much interesting left about Itachi's life anyway.  There's something tricky with Madara's involvement in the Uchiha massacre, but I don't think Itachi even knows about it.  Otherwise, we know basically what there is to know about Itachi's life.

He _can_ hyperbolic timechamber Naruto, though, which is useful.  It's sort of a longshot theory that he would do that, however.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

Madara crashing into the party would be good.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Madara crashing into the party would be good.



madara coming to face them is somthing i predicted before the preview.
i can defenitly see it happening at some point.


----------



## ppain (Aug 22, 2011)

Kishi releasing Itachi from edo tensei for him to suicide next chapter? No way! I predict next battle with Madara and his pawns against "persons that are gonna die"


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 22, 2011)

Nagato will be pissed, Nagato will be pissed. Watch it happen.. The preview smells like trolling.


----------



## auem (Aug 22, 2011)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE KABUTO USING THIS OPPORTUNITY TO FREE ORO FROM TOTSUKA.....no matter how much haxed it sound...


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> Nagato will be pissed, Nagato will be pissed. Watch it happen.. The preview smells like trolling.



same thing was said about perfect nagato 


even konan had more in her fight


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

I was really hoping Nagato would kill Bee.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> I was really hoping Nagato would kill Bee.


it was obvious from beginning that he wouldn't kill or capture Bee. Nagato only recently became Good guy and you wanted him to kill another one of Naruto's senseis?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> it was obvious from beginning that he wouldn't kill or capture Bee. Nagato only recently became Good guy and you wanted him to kill another one of Naruto's senseis?


Yes, because he needs to die.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I was really hoping Nagato would kill Bee.



i hopped bee  would be captured for a long time but after this chapter, i wish to see itachi, naruto and bee fight some more.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> Yes, because he needs to die.


that would be fodder death. Even his fight with Sasuke was much better


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> i hopped bee  would be captured for a long time but after this chapter, i wish to see itachi, naruto and bee fight some more.


Naruto needs stop being retarded during a fight already, if he can't remember things he's seen 5 seconds earlier. 



blacksword said:


> that would be fodder death. Even his fight with Sasuke was much better


Perhaps, but he's just dead weight at this point.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

Nagato coming back does seem tempting, but Madara won't have much to show with his new eye if Nagato whores out the Rinnegan.

Better he's dead, Madara (Nagato in the process) will have his powers wrapped around in mystery.
I doubt Itachi's here for fan service, it seems like Itachi's the perfect plot tool to get Madara to reveal flashbacks on just _how_ Itachi found Madara and maybe let Madara have the last laugh by revealing his deal with Danzo.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

This is the correct wording of preview:
*
"Itachi stops full body Nagato but..?*

What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> This is the correct wording of preview:
> *
> "Itachi stops full body Nagato but..?*
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?



I'm guessing something happens with Nagato or another threat spawns.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> I'm guessing something happens with Nagato or another threat spawns.


Madara?


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> All of the Edo Tensei for the most part lived their plot role already and didn't need to be resurrected.  Itachi at this point I think is still around for fan service.  Itachi is a bit different from a popular character like Sasori because his fan(girls, mainly I think) really love him.  Like, there was that one girl who wrote into a magazine about her depression after Itachi died.  I'm betting Kishimoto gets flooded with letters from girls about Itachi, compared to other characters.


Kishimoto realized that Itachi is too great for stay dead.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Madara?



Wouldn't it be too soon to show him?


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> This is the correct wording of preview:
> *
> "Itachi stops full body Nagato but..?*
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?



.......kabuto still has another weapon.

that could also be a meaning. 

or....... fans still rage about it


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Hopefully Itachi goes off and kills Kabuto.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> This is the correct wording of preview:
> *
> "Itachi stops full body Nagato but..?*
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?



I think this new trans clears things up....

Madara appears in the next chapter


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> I think this new trans clears things up....
> 
> Madara appears in the next chapter



obito 6th coffen


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> I think this new trans clears things up....
> 
> Madara appears in the next chapter



hmm not really.it can mean 3 things.
either it refers to somthing kabuto does ..
or its somthing related to Nagato himself.....
or Madara apppears infront of them all.....

we have less than 2 days to wait but at least we cant say its going to be a boring chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I was really hoping Nagato would kill Bee.



bee is surviving to the end and will share his enka rap with the rest of the villages.

interesting preview they been right the last few times. wonder what happens. possibilities oro gets released, kabuto does something, madara attacks, or nagato escapes. wonder what it will be.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

*ok i asked Shounensuki to translate it and it confirms takl translation:*




> *Itachi's trying to stop a perfect Nagato, but?!*





> *the verb used is 'yameyō to suru', which can mean both 'try to stop' and 'is about to stop'
> However, the presence of the word 'but' indicates it should probable be 'try to stop'
> 
> *


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 22, 2011)

So Nagato is not getting sealed ?


----------



## Penance (Aug 22, 2011)

...Moar shitstorm?  Oh, I predict Nagato still being around...


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 22, 2011)

Nagato uses Preta Path to escape Susanoo, stealing totsuka sword in the process


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

Shonensuki's translation confirmed that Nagato is not getting sealed anytime soon. Editors just gave us an obvious spoiler.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 22, 2011)

I think Naruto's next fight will be with the sixth coffin, to be honest.  Madara is obviously a strong possibility, but I think there's a trick with that.  He never said where he was going, so I think he's going somewhere unexpected.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 22, 2011)

So... I predict Nagato vs Naruto 

Kishi, you are a genious.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> I think Naruto's next fight will be with the sixth coffin, to be honest. Madara is obviously a strong possibility, but I think there's a trick with that. He never said where he was going, so I think he's going somewhere unexpected.


i don't think so. Sixth coffin will reveal Madara's identity while he is still wearing that mask. 6th coffin won't be revealed until Tobi's unmasked.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

why revive Nagato through Edo tensei then? What was the point of bringing him back without revealing anything about his past, rinnegan and other mysteries?


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> why revive Nagato through Edo tensei then? What was the point of bringing him back without revealing anything about his past, rinnegan and other mysteries?



For the same reason the other akatsuki members were revived...


----------



## blacksword (Aug 22, 2011)

> For the same reason the other akatsuki members were revived...


yea, but there were nothing mysterious about them. They have already shown everything they got plus there's nothing interestng about their pasts.

and lol comparing Rinnegan wielder Nagato who happens to be Uzuamaki to other non-plot relevant characters


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> why revive Nagato through Edo tensei then? What was the point of bringing him back without revealing anything about his past, rinnegan and *other mysteries?*



what other mysteries? the only thing about him now is how he got the reningan but seeing that he doen't know he is an uzumaki, i don't think he knows it but maybe he does.



JuubiSage said:


> So... I predict Nagato vs Itachi, Bee, and Naruto
> 
> Kishi, you are a genious.



fixed 

i mean, really. naruto uses a rasengan only to get sucked unles............. naruto uses a kunai :amazed no Addy, naruto is not that skillful to use it yet


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> fixed
> 
> i mean, really. naruto uses a rasengan only to get sucked unles............. *naruto uses a kunai* :amazed no Addy, naruto is not that skillful to use it yet



Naruto : " Jeez, I just figured out you can turn into a robot a second ago, I'm such a moron"


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Naruto : " Jeez, I just figured out you can turn into a robot a second ago, I'm such a moron"



naruto "i will use a paper bomb. you can't obsorb it..........."
itachi "robots can absorb it"
naruto "what's"
bee "yes they can."
Naruto : " Jeez, I just figured out you can turn into a robot a second ago, I'm such a moron"


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 22, 2011)

Madara will arrive. Nagato is already broken free from Kabuto's control, so I don't see what Itachi would try to stop ._.

I predict Itachi, Naruto, Bee & Nagato vs Madara, Neo-Pain and Kabuto


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 22, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Nagato uses Preta Path to escape Susanoo, stealing totsuka sword in the process



I bet it will have more to do with the Naraka path.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> So Nagato is not getting sealed ?



apparently, itachi tires to seal nagato but something happens.........





Jinchuriki-san said:


> Nagato uses Preta Path to escape Susanoo, stealing totsuka sword in the process



i predict orochimaru doing that


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> apparently, itachi tires to seal nagato but something happens.........
> 
> i predict orochimaru doing that



Nagato owning Orochimaru this time?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2011)

it says at the end of last chapter naruto moves on to the next battle. and this preview hints on something happening. maybe it is about madara attacking or something.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

reader "so nagato is sealed"
editor "who said that? "
reader "so he is not sealed?"
editor "i didn't say that "
reader "but it says that he is sealed"
editor "nonsense, previews > last chapter captions. remember "will baby naruto survive?""
reader "but why write the opposite of something?"
editor "pulls the suckers in "

chapter comes out 

reader "nagato was not even mentioned in the chapter "
editor "i lied "


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2011)

Nah he is gonna get sealed and someone else is gonna attack them, easy as that


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 22, 2011)

I actually want to see Kakashi fight Itachi and beat him.  

Seriously, who did Kakashi ever defeat on his own without any help in 1 VS 1 apart from Zabuza (even then he needed help)? He needs some serious hype/feats and beating Itachi will automatically make him a top tier shinobi.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

kakashi rampage was so epic that time itself stopped and the only for it to come back to normal was if kakashi stopped it ............. he did that offscreen


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 22, 2011)

Spoiler time!! Although it's probably fake, it's nice to see that the Orochimaru scenario is in it 

大蛇丸が到着！
Orochimaru arrives!!

イタチ：まさか！それは不可能だ！
Itachi: No way! That's impossible!

巨大な白い蛇は、強制的に瓶から解放される
A giant white snake is forcefully released from the jar

大蛇丸：こんにちはイタチ...
Orochimaru: Hello Itachi...

イタチ：大蛇丸..
Itachi: Orochimaru.. 

大蛇丸：私の運が良いと良くなって..あなたの体は私に属して!!
Orochimaru: My luck is getting better and better.. Your body belongs to me 

大蛇丸はイタチを攻撃する。
Orochimaru attacks Itachi.

長門：神羅転生！
Nagato: Shinra Tensei!

カブト：ああ..大蛇丸さま..最後に...
Kabuto: oh.. Orochimaru-sama.. finally..

細胞は大蛇丸の存在に反応する.
The cells react to Orochimaru's presence.

I found this one somewhere on Manyou ._.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Shonensuki's translation confirmed that Nagato is not getting sealed anytime soon. Editors just gave us an obvious spoiler.



No, My, God!

If Nagato isn't sealed.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I actually want to see Kakashi fight Itachi and beat him.
> 
> Seriously, who did Kakashi ever defeat on his own without any help in 1 VS 1 apart from Zabuza (even then he needed help)? He needs some serious hype/feats and beating Itachi will automatically make him a top tier shinobi.



kakashi will never be strong enough to face someone like itachi. there is a better chance of sakura being like in this forum by eveyone then kakashi ever doing something like beating a top tier opponent. 

next chapter should be interesting to find out what the preview was about. and if either nagato oro escape. or someone else attacks naruto, bee and itachi.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, My, God!
> 
> If Nagato isn't sealed.



And he is free


----------



## urodentis (Aug 22, 2011)

Spoiler!



Itachi: So it ends. The story of Nagato that is.
Bee: That Susanoo is badass yo!
Naruto: Let's go, we've a Madara's ass to kick.
CHOU SHINRA TENSEI!!!
Susanoo disperses, Itachi, Bee, and Naruto flung off
Naruto: I thought you sealed Nagato?!
Itachi: Impressive...
Nagato: Sorry, didn't like the idea of getting sealed permanently so broke out.
Naruto: So you still being controlled?
Bee: Yo bitch he ain't controlled since Itachi stabbed him.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 22, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I actually want to see Kakashi fight Itachi and beat him.
> 
> Seriously, who did Kakashi ever defeat on his own without any help in 1 VS 1 apart from Zabuza (even then he needed help)? He needs some serious hype/feats and beating Itachi will automatically make him a top tier shinobi.



Sasuke almost 2 shotted him and he is not grateful enough to the Uchiha, NO! He does not deserve hype.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2011)

Hatake Kakashi doesn't deserve to follow badasses like Itachi and Nagato.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 22, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> Spoiler time!! Although it's probably fake, it's nice to see that the Orochimaru scenario is in it
> 
> 大蛇丸が到着！
> Orochimaru arrives!!
> ...



I'm going to say it's fake. I mean, why would you want to leave an eternally _blissful_ world?


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 22, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> I'm going to say it's fake. I mean, why would you want to leave an eternally _blissful_ world?



The preview smells like trolling, and Oro getting out is too conveinient


----------



## Saunion (Aug 22, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Like, there was that one girl who wrote into a magazine about her depression after Itachi died.





Is that for real?


----------



## Judecious (Aug 22, 2011)

Kabuto unsummons Itachi and we move on to Madara vs Naruto+Bee.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 22, 2011)

I am not buying that Nagato spoiler until I see official pics. Those kind of "X does this but...!" previews are always misleading. For example, in 530's first page, the opening text was in the same nature that the one we are having now yet neither of the Kin/Gin brothers managed to escape from the 5th treasure.

Those serve to give vague hints of what is coming up next.



Hexa said:


> I hope the scene doesn't switch back (much) to the other Edo fights.  I just don't feel like any of the Edo Tensei would be much of a problem for a Naruto+B+Itachi+(forces currently fighting them) team.  Getting periodic updates on them would be good, though.  Have any more of the seven swordsmen been sealed?  I'd like to know.
> 
> Nagato and Itachi were the biggest and baddest of the Edo Tensei.  Tension should continue to rise into the war's climax at night, not go back down.  Kabuto still has cards up his sleeve.  Madara has his Neo Pain, Gedou Mazou, the "discount Juubi" (or whatever he's going to use Kin/Gin for), and potentially other cards up his sleeve.  There's a lot of stuff left for this arc.



The only Edos that were sealed in Kakashi's fight were Zabuza & Haku by Maki's cloth sealing. The 6 remaining Swordsmen (Kushimaru, Jinpachi, Ameyuri, Jinin, Fuguki & Mangetsu) along with Gari and Pakura haven't been sealed. 

I agree with your second paragraph.



Hexa said:


> I think Naruto's next fight will be with the sixth coffin, to be honest.  Madara is obviously a strong possibility, but I think there's a trick with that.  He never said where he was going, so I think he's going somewhere unexpected.



IMO a good match and chance for Naruto to fully master his KCM and Bijuu-Rasengan would be to have him face against the Jinchuurikis. Plus it'll also be his moment to have the same kind of the psychological warfare that his comrades also had to go through. 

I think the sixth coffin should be left for the end. It seems to have far more expectations and hype than EMS Sasuke or Eye of the Moon Plan.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 22, 2011)

Oro Getting out would be awesome..... imagine Kabuto vs Oro...


----------



## Katon-nin (Aug 22, 2011)

What if the Sword of Totsuka can only seal one person at a time? Then this Orochimaru getting out thing might be real. But Itachi would have to be like "Damn it, if I seal him Orochimaru wil get out. Ow well, Orochimaru's my bitch anyway. Doesn't matter, I'll kick the shit out of 'm."


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 22, 2011)

kakashi's rampage or a part of it will be shown


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 22, 2011)

Chapter 522: Itachi. 

*Nagato does not get sealed and is back*

Kabuto: Kukuku...*ass snake slithering*

Naruto: Nagato is too strong...we have no chance. Dattabayo!
Bee: You are right mofo, tthe guy nearly ripped of my torso!

Itachi: I have no choice...Naruto and Bee, please get out of here. I will deal with Nagato for 1 whole volume.

Nagato: Itachi is right, I am not even trying yet and I nearly solo'd both of you. Naruto, you are needed in the war but me and Itachi are the 2 greatest Doujutsu prodigies of our time.

Naruto: .... Even with my new powers I couldn't do nothing and Itachi was able to hold his own and rescue both of us and nearly sealed you away. 

Nagato: Only Itachi can take me on 1 v 1. He himself is stronger then you and Bee. 

Naruto....but..
Bee: motha fuka! listen to him, we have no chance here and we would only be gettin in Itachi's way cok suka!

Itachi: Your role is in the war and to deal with Sasuke...please go. 

*Naruto and Bee jump on trees and start hopping away*

Kabuto: Any last words Nagato?

Nagato: Itachi, I'm glad you didn't show your full strength at all, your needed to give the kids a hope of winning this war in the manga. Even though this snake Orochimaru wannabe is controlling me, I had some control to not show my full power either. 

Itachi: ...I guess I will be going full on now and so will you.

Nagato: I know you can beat me, even though I have the Rin'negan you are very skilled in your Sharingan. Do not hold back anymore, you were the only who could beat me even though Jiraiya and Hanzou could have had a chance.

Itachi: I know I am BAMF.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 22, 2011)

vered said:


> *ok i asked Shounensuki to translate it and it confirms takl translation:*



So Nagato lives on? 

wtf


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> Spoiler time!! Although it's probably fake, it's nice to see that the Orochimaru scenario is in it
> 
> 大蛇丸が到着！
> Orochimaru arrives!!
> ...


too gar for naruto :/


----------



## Legendary Madara (Aug 22, 2011)

I want me some more Itachi and Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, My, God!
> 
> If Nagato isn't sealed.



Klue, don't fall into "the preview trap". i thought your too smart for this 



HighLevelPlayer said:


> I'm going to say it's fake. I mean, why would you want to leave an eternally _blissful_ world?



why would kyuubi say he would die and minato would say he won't? 


Saunion said:


> Is that for real?



yes, takL once made a thread and posted the article but mods deleted it.


----------



## Penance (Aug 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> Klue, don't fall into "the preview trap". i thought your too smart for this



Expect the unexpected...


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2011)

Penance said:


> Expect the unexpected...




but it's a preview. i understand they have been true lately but this is different from kishi's writing style. i am not going by the preview, but with what i have read. for nagato to break out would be a cliffhanger, or if nagato was sealed immediately without any "talk".

is it possible? yes. however, from a guy who has been reading naruto for a long time, it's just "not kishi". i am not talking about trolling itachi, i mean nagato geting back after he had his peace.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Nagato will never die.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 22, 2011)

I predict Itachi being stronger than Nagato is outright stated as a fact. 

Kishi has men read these forums, and he doesn't like the denial.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Itachi couldn't have beat him alone, you wanker, you.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 22, 2011)

Nagato seemed happy to go. It seemed like closure. Don't tell me that was a genjutsu and we have to go through the farewell again later.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 22, 2011)

If this was a Genjutsu played out by Itachi himself, then he's officially the Aizen of this manga.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2011)

blacksword said:


> This is the correct wording of preview:
> *
> "Itachi stops full body Nagato but..?*
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?



Something else happens. Naruto is long overdue a collapse from chakra exhaustion.

One other possibility is that Kabuto summons Nagato back. We've seen that Totsuka is not totally inescapable, and perfect Nagato would make a great final boss for Guy or Lee to open the 8th Gate upon. I can't think of any other enemies left who would be suitable.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 22, 2011)

Addy said:


> why would kyuubi say he would die and minato would say he won't?
> 
> yes, takL once made a thread and posted the article but mods deleted it.



Retcon. That or nine-tails knows a lot less about its own nature than Minato. Maybe rikudo sennin lied to it the way a mother would lie to her child about not eating vegetables. 



Rikudo sennin: Make sure you don't die, or else you'll be gone forever!

Nine-tails: I won't, motherfather. Can I go out and play now?

Rikudo sennin: *pats nine-tails on the head* Go ahead, and have fun.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Something else happens. Naruto is long overdue a collapse from chakra exhaustion.
> 
> One other possibility is that Kabuto summons Nagato back. We've seen that Totsuka is not totally inescapable, and perfect Nagato would make a great final boss for Guy or Lee to open the 8th Gate upon. I can't think of any other enemies left who would be suitable.



your picking the wrong sentence actually.
the true translation is this by both shounensuki and takl:



> *Itachi's trying to stop a perfect Nagato, but?!*





> *the verb used is 'yameyō to suru', which can mean both 'try to stop' and 'is about to stop'
> However, the presence of the word 'but' indicates it should probable be 'try to stop'
> 
> *


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Something else happens. Naruto is long overdue a collapse from chakra exhaustion.
> 
> One other possibility is that Kabuto summons Nagato back. We've seen that Totsuka is not totally inescapable, and perfect Nagato would make a great final boss for Guy or Lee to open the 8th Gate upon. I can't think of any other enemies left who would be suitable.


I wouldn't want someone like Gai to finish Nagato, personally.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Something else happens. Naruto is long overdue a collapse from chakra exhaustion.
> 
> One other possibility is that Kabuto summons Nagato back.* We've seen that Totsuka is not totally inescapable*, and perfect Nagato would make a great final boss for Guy or Lee to open the 8th Gate upon. I can't think of any other enemies left who would be suitable.



When did we see that?


----------



## Combine (Aug 22, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> When did we see that?


I'm guessing he's talking about how several of Orochimaru's white snakes managed to detach themselves before he was sealed. Of course, they all got burned by Amaterasu anyway.

But yeah, I imagine Kabuto will make some attempt to salvage Nagato since it'd be a big blow to lose his own control over the Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Something else happens. Naruto is long overdue a collapse from chakra exhaustion.
> 
> One other possibility is that Kabuto summons Nagato back. We've seen that Totsuka is not totally inescapable, and perfect Nagato would make a great final boss for Guy or Lee to open the 8th Gate upon. I can't think of any other enemies left who would be suitable.



They'll open the 8th Gate and then what? 

Seal him away how?


----------



## mayumi (Aug 22, 2011)

naruto activates sage mode and turns nagato and itachi to toads/stones


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2011)

naruto wont collapse of chakra exhaustion there was nothing said about collapsing when he runs out of chakra he will be dieing and there is where he will have to work with the kyuubi. and it hink this wont happen until he fights madara. the kyuubi probably has a grudge against madara for him making it his pet. he will probably decide to work with naruto to take out madara.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> They'll open the 8th Gate and then what?
> 
> Seal him away how?



He thinks they will beat him lol


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> They'll open the 8th Gate and then what?
> 
> Seal him away how?



Punch him into orbit, and Kabuto's control breaks due to distance.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 22, 2011)

Combine said:


> I'm guessing he's talking about how several of Orochimaru's white snakes managed to detach themselves before he was sealed. Of course, they all got burned by Amaterasu anyway.
> 
> But yeah, I imagine Kabuto will make some attempt to salvage Nagato since it'd be a big blow to lose his own control over the Rinnegan.



Oh right. One of the snakes got away though (and I'm not talking about the one that came out of hiding after Itachi died then got burned by amaterasu).


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2011)

Look, I don't know what is up with that preview, but if Nagato some how survives, I demand to see a new jutsu or two from him - Rinnegan related jutsu. Even if he is merely expanding Shuradou's powers.

I believe that's reasonable.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2011)

Lol I think if vered continues to lobby for that preview most of nf will believe her by the time the actual spoiler comes out.

Nagato is dealt with. He showed all his paths again and got a proper send off. There is absolutely no point in his continued existence.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Lol I think if vered continues to lobby for that preview most of nf will believe her by the time the actual spoiler comes out.
> 
> Nagato is dealt with. He showed all his paths again and got a proper send off. There is absolutely no point in his continued existence.



vered doesn't think it makes sense and is asking people to wait until Wednesday to clear things up.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Lol I think if vered continues to lobby for that preview most of nf will believe her by the time the actual spoiler comes out.
> 
> Nagato is dealt with. He showed all his paths again and got a proper send off. There is absolutely no point in his continued existence.



you must be mistaken since ive been doing exectly the contrary.
as far as im concerned the possibility of the preview to turn true is less than 
5 %.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2011)

I so hope you're proven wrong vered-sama. 

Nagato and Itachi, fighting Madara along side Naruto and Bee would be so awesome. I can't even fathom how much information our two respective fandoms will learn from it.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 22, 2011)

As much as I LOVE healthy Nagato, I just don't think he could come back. I love Nagato so much, but I'm sorry, I think it would be stupid writing for Kishimoto, and would mess this current arc up. The manga is on a roll right now, I'd hate for it to be messed up. I agree with vered.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 22, 2011)

So what is Nagato not getting sealed? Was that whole "I'm a failure, make the third part the best ever." speech pointless?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 22, 2011)

What a waste of time that prediction would be.
A WASTE. 

If orochimaru gets out alive, he actually CAN be completely destroyed by the three.

Nagato coming out again would be stressful, but getting out of a permanent genjutsu WORLD is probably impossible, not to mention HIS BODY ERODED.

There is no rin'negan without a body to actually cast it, merely a soul and memories.
And Orochimaru is much too physical a guy to start messing with souls to the point that they get out.


There is a logical disconnect to the theory, in that Nagato was sealed whole. 
Nagato as a soul in a container was sealed with only his soul.
The body blew away with the wind.

And orochimaru breaking out of susano'o is like... super impossible.




Anyhow, hopefully sasuke will make his debut, and itachi can find rest.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> So what is Nagato not getting sealed? Was that whole "I'm a failure, make the third part the best ever." speech pointless?



I think he is going to be sealed, but if we toy with the idea for a moment, it's easy to at least consider the possibility that he along with Itachi is going to face Madara. In fact, if that were to happen, I can easily see him being defeated during the course of a chapter (not as a cliff hanger), without an opportunity to speak to Naruto one final time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2011)

Klue said:


> I think he is going to be sealed, but if we toy with the idea for a moment, it's easy to at least consider the possibility that he along with Itachi is going to face Madara. In fact, if that were to happen, I can easily see him being defeated during the course of a chapter (not as a cliff hanger), without an opportunity to speak to Naruto one final time.



I'm not seeing him really getting out of this one, not with his last words being what they were. They seemed very...final.

If Madara fights all four of them, by default he has to win unless Kishi just wants to throw away the sixth coffin, back-up jutsu, and prophecy. And if that happens, having Naruto (and likely Sasuke) defeat Madara later on after he defeated Naruto, KB, Itachi, and Nagato is a little...unrealistic. I really can't see Madara fighting all of them at once.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm not seeing him really getting out of this one, not with his last words being what they were. They seemed very...final.
> 
> If Madara fights all four of them, by default he has to win unless Kishi just wants to throw away the sixth coffin, back-up jutsu, and prophecy. And if that happens, having Naruto (and likely Sasuke) defeat Madara later on after he defeated Naruto, KB, Itachi, and Nagato is a little...unrealistic. I really can't see Madara fighting all of them at once.



Not if both Naruto and Sasuke grow exceedingly more powerful.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 22, 2011)

It seems that actually we are getting the kages fight again with some dialogue between itachi and naruto.
You guys know, I will trow my predicting here and there or may a comment about what could happend but This is from a reliable source. *Im not predicting Im telling. *


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 22, 2011)

Katon-nin said:


> What if the Sword of Totsuka can only seal one person at a time? Then this Orochimaru getting out thing might be real. But Itachi would have to be like "Damn it, if I seal him Orochimaru wil get out. Ow well, Orochimaru's my bitch anyway. Doesn't matter, I'll kick the shit out of 'm."



Itachi kicked the shit out of him once when he was 11 and once when he was dying. Imagine what he could kick out of him once he's an Edo. 

Anyway that fake Orochimaru spoiler sounds like a porno.



Klue said:


> Not if both Naruto and Sasuke grow exceedingly more powerful.



And break through the heavens?


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 23, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> It seems that actually we are getting the kages fight again with some dialogue between itachi and naruto.
> You guys know, I will trow my predicting here and there or may a comment about what could happend but This is from a reliable source. *Im not predicting Im telling. *



Hmm, the kage fight? I remember there being something I wanted to see more than that. It was probably Kakashi rampage, though.



PikaCheeka said:


> And break through the heavens?



Do the impossible
Seek the invisible
Row row, fight the power!


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not necessarily into seeing Orochimaru receiving another stomping courtesy of Uchiha Itachi. This would mark his fourth time failing before an Uchiha.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 23, 2011)

Remember the preview from two chapters ago, that said, "With Naruto's words, Itachi's wavering heart will...!" or something? That one wasn't exactly wrong, but it told us virtually nothing of importance about a chapter in which the crow freed Itachi and Nagato reached a complete state.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> Not if both Naruto and Sasuke grow exceedingly more powerful.



which will happen anyways.


----------



## icemaster143 (Aug 23, 2011)

Preview seems pretty simple to me. 

Kishi is done hyping Itachi and Nagato. Time to put away the old toys. 

Kabuto pulls the plug on Edo Itachi. Itachi gets a few last words.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 23, 2011)

Gaara chapter


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 23, 2011)

the only part of the Kage fight that I want to see is Oonoki vs Muu. Gaara vs the other two just doesn't seem all that interesting anymore.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 23, 2011)

Kabuto: Fuck you Itachi you fucking cunt. Give me back my sugar daddy Oro-sama!
Itachi: Naruto-san, Bee-san, Kabuto's going to send me back to the pure world. But before that...
TSUKUYOMI!
Naruto: Whoa cool! Tsukuyomi theme park! 
Bee: Yo yo I'mma ride the log flume and the water slide baby!!
Itachi: You will laugh, play, and drink Coke for 365 days in my Tsukuyomi world.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 23, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> the only part of the Kage fight that I want to see is Oonoki vs Muu. Gaara vs the other two just doesn't seem all that interesting anymore.



None.   Kakashi needs something at this point.




UchihaSage said:


> Kabuto: Fuck you Itachi you fucking cunt. Give me back my sugar daddy Oro-sama!
> Itachi: Naruto-san, Bee-san, Kabuto's going to send me back to the pure world. But before that...
> TSUKUYOMI!
> Naruto: Whoa cool! Tsukuyomi theme park!
> ...


----------



## Deadway (Aug 23, 2011)

I call massive horse shit monster ass pull of the year if Nagato somehow survives being sealed which he already was shown to be. Fuck that. I'm tired of the rinnegan I want some legit ninja shit.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Deadway said:


> I call massive horse shit monster ass pull of the year if Nagato somehow survives being sealed which he already was shown to be. Fuck that. I'm tired of the rinnegan I want some legit ninja shit.


That died with Zabuza.


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 23, 2011)

If the preview is right, I'll obviously be jizzing in my pants, but it sure is an asspull if you ask me.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 23, 2011)

Nagato probably had more to show, but imo his death is a clear indicator that to sort of gauge Rinnegan Madara, you just simply add Nagato's power to the Madara we've seen without the Rinnegan.  My guess at least. 



I suppose Nagato returning could give us an idea on how he got the Rinnegan etc, but I guess Nagato is meant to die in bliss.
Looking at it from Nagato's mythical basis, he returned as he used the Outer Path to achieve enlightenment, which is the wrong Path to enlightenment, so its said. He also used a 'rebirth' jutsu which possibly hinted his return as an Edo Tensei. (You can view each Pain that died against Naruto as a 'Path' Nagato passed through.

I guess you can view his performance here in a similar way, going through the Animal Path, then the Preta Path, then Human Path, then Hell Path, then Demon Path then finally the God Path (the blissful path) ending with a spiritual sword which you can say allowed him to achieve Nirvana using the 'right' paths. 

Now having mentioned the 'blissful' part, you could say his 'karma' allowed him to die peacefully: no need to know about Konan's death or need to know that Akatsuki's formation and his awakening the Rinnegan was part of someone's formation; ignorance is a bliss.
Though if anything we'll learn Nagato didn't get sealed by Totsuka, seeing as he was crumbling well before and going by Orochimaru people have a great deal of time to talk before being sealed.
If he's brought back, then as I said before (and going by the above): I would be shocked. 



If anything you can say Itachi could atone for his sins by learning nothing went the way he wanted:
- Danzo's deal with Madara will be found out.
- He'll he taunted by Madara whom can use the 'Sasuke chose the Uchiha's destined hatred over your will'.

He already found out that Shisui's eye cannot bring back Sasuke and now knows he cannot help Sasuke anymore; Madara will crush his soul knowing that the mere reference of Itachi always pushes Sasuke further in the darkness (we've seen this happen twice via Susano'o now). 

Battlewise, it won't help Itachi's morale when he'd fighting Madara for clear reasons; coupled with the above probably gives you a clear way Itachi's karma can make him pay for his actions.
Ironic that Itachi gives people bliss - Totsuka - yet his end won't be so blissful.

Well that's my take on why Nagato shouldn't ideally be brought back.


Now, I'm guessing we'll probably see Kakashi's rampage with some flashbacks; possibly even see some comments from Itachi-Kakashi that suggest Shisui Uchiha and Obito Uchiha are brothers?


----------



## daschysta (Aug 23, 2011)

kakashi pl0x


----------



## Trent (Aug 23, 2011)

I think we're done with Nagato talking, there could be a few panels showing his sealing. Then Kabuto's reaction to losing the second of his strongest Edo in a few minutes.

I could see him focus to forcibly unsummon Itachi as a damage control measure in order nor to have him be more a spanner in the works so there might be one last exchange between Itachi and Bee/Naruto before that. Or he simply poofs away with his mind at peace due to his faith in Naruto to save his bro (that would be so like Kishi ).

Then we should be back to the Edo Kages v Gaara/Oonoki. 

And hopefully a page showing Madara arriving to wherever he was heading and being all ominous about what he's about to do. 

Madara is good at being ominous.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 23, 2011)

Can the Totsuka Sword seal more than one soul? If it can't then Orochimaru will be set free or Nagato won't be able to be sealed? Nagato fight seem to have been rushed. So I'm hoping he has a rematch with Itachi this time.


----------



## Volture (Aug 23, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Can the Totsuka Sword seal more than one soul? If it can't then Orochimaru will be set free or Nagato won't be able to be sealed? Nagato fight seem to have been rushed. So I'm hoping he has a rematch with Itachi this time.


I'm pretty sure Itachi knows how his Totsuka sword works.


----------



## vered (Aug 23, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Can the Totsuka Sword seal more than one soul? If it can't then Orochimaru will be set free or Nagato won't be able to be sealed? Nagato fight seem to have been rushed. So I'm hoping he has a rematch with Itachi this time.



so you actually hope the preview will come true in order to get a full Nagato vs Itachi fight?


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2011)

Why would Itachi even bother to seal Nagato if he can only seal one target at a time? Unless he is willing to WTF rape Orochimaru again.

I don't know, it just feels like an unnecessary limiter.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 23, 2011)

Volture said:


> I'm pretty sure Itachi knows how his Totsuka sword works.



I'm sure he does, the sword to me seems to broken. Its better than the Death God, there has to be a limit. Death God requires you to sacrifice your life while there doesn't seem to be a weakness of Totsuka Sword. 

So far it seems to good to be true. 



vered said:


> so you actually hope the preview will come true in order to get a full Nagato vs Itachi fight?



I'm mostly hoping Orochimaru comes out. I want to see his most powerful jutsu in action and his thoughts on Kabuto and Madara. There are lots of stuff Orochimaru knew about Madara, so he will be relevant to the plot. 

But if that doesn't happen, then I wouldn't mind seeing Nagato come back and fight Itachi again or Itachi sets him free and h goes to fight Madara. I thought his fight was too rushed. Nagato needs to have more plot relevance and find out if Konan is alive or not. Or Itachi set Nagato free, so when Nagato finds out Konan is dead he'll go beserk and fight Madara.


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2011)

We can safely assume that everything Orochimaru was aware of concerning Akatsuki, Kabuto is aware of too. I really don't think it would be necessary to bring him back for that.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 23, 2011)

Orochimaru is a final villain material. His much more interesting than Kabuto. I would want to see him take over Kabuto's body and fight Madara.


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2011)

I wouldn't call him "final villain material", but I agree. It would be pretty cool to see Orocbuto take on Madara.



Skywalker said:


> That died with Zabuza.



Swords as tall and wide as a person, and Water Dragons are examples of "legit ninja shit?"


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2011)

i still beleive in orochimaru's comeback 



> itachi tries to seal nagato but......... orochimaru uses this to break out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



this is the most logical conclusion if youi ask me


----------



## blacksword (Aug 23, 2011)

I really hope Nagato is done cuz I want to see other stuffs like who is inside the sixth coffin and some Madara action too. But something tells me that Nagato is not done yet.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 23, 2011)

I predict no manga this week because when Kishimoto was drawing Itachi he accidently gets wtf pwned by Itachi's magenkyou.

yes this is a homage! if you remember this you get a cookie.


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I really hope Nagato is done cuz I want to see other stuffs like who is inside the sixth coffin and some Madara action too. But something tells me that Nagato is not done yet.



Itachi and Nagato confronting Madara. How could you not want that?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 23, 2011)

there is 3 manga left (end of volume) i believe there is gonna be a fight too (edo kages or madara approaches to naruto)


----------



## evrardg2 (Aug 23, 2011)

What about "Itachi tries to seal nagato but......... Naruto stop him and tell him to let Nagato go to Nirvana"


----------



## HInch (Aug 23, 2011)

19 pages of Sakura crying or I walk.


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2011)

evrardg2 said:


> What about "Itachi tries to seal nagato but......... Naruto stop him and tell him to let Nagato go to Nirvana"



Worst preview ever...


----------



## Hitt (Aug 23, 2011)

Nagato coming back...AGAIN... would certainly be stupid.  But then again, I thought the same about Kisame until we learned "oh, he was faking that", in an epic asspull of its own.

So who knows, right?



HInch said:


> 19 pages of Sakura crying or I walk.



The crying will finally unlock her real power, and a NEW Haruno clan doujutsu which was originally what created the Rin'negan!  

heh...Haruno Clan.  I can't ever say that without at least chuckling....


----------



## Shrike (Aug 23, 2011)

evrardg2 said:


> What about "Itachi tries to seal nagato but......... Naruto stop him and tell him to let Nagato go to Nirvana"



You can't 'go' to Nirvana.

Also, that sucks giant balls.


----------



## Trent (Aug 23, 2011)

Addy said:


> i still beleive in orochimaru's comeback
> 
> this is the most logical conclusion if youi ask me



It'd be fun to see Oro escape the gourd, cackle "I'M FREE!!, FREEEEE!!!!" then suddenly be desintegrated to the last cell by a Bijuu Bomb/ FRS combo.


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2011)

Trent said:


> It'd be fun to see Oro escape the gourd, cackle "I'M FREE!!, FREEEEE!!!!" then suddenly be desintegrated to the last cell by a Bijuu Bomb/ FRS combo.



No, even worst, have Kabuto defeat him in under a single chapter.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 23, 2011)

Do people seriously think Kabuto can desummon Itachi? Why would he not do that before losing his chance to get the Bijuus and Shisui's eye?


----------



## HInch (Aug 23, 2011)

Hitt said:


> The crying will finally unlock her real power, and a NEW Haruno clan doujutsu which was originally what created the Rin'negan!
> 
> heh...Haruno Clan.  I can't ever say that without at least chuckling....



Definitely in favour of this.


----------



## Trent (Aug 23, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Do people seriously think Kabuto can desummon Itachi? Why would he not do that before losing his chance to get the Bijuus and Shisui's eye?



Because he was focusing all his attention/energy into Nagato in the aim of swiftly defeating and soul ripping the 3 of them (and later re-summon their souls via Nagato's ability to deal with them in his own time as he mentioned in the manga)?

Also, that it's possible for him to do so doesn't mean it's _easy _and/or that Shuisu's genjutsu on Itachi doesn't interfere somewhat with the unsummoning. It could need all his focus to do so for all we know. 

And that could happen next chapter since his plan touse Nagato failed.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 23, 2011)

Hopefully, we got some Madara this chapter.


----------



## moget- (Aug 23, 2011)

daschysta said:


> kakashi pl0x



I'm backing you up on this one, brotha'


----------



## Yuna (Aug 23, 2011)

Spike_Shrike said:


> You can't 'go' to Nirvana.
> 
> Also, that sucks giant balls.



Why? Because you want more Nagato?

Nagato's place in the story is over. Anything else would just be dragged out fanservice. The story needs to move on. Nagato no longer has any ties to this world unleess he's gonna stick around until Naruto achieves world peace (which will never happen even in a million years).

Itachi still has ties to this world, what with crazy!Sasuke and Madara around. Nagato does not.


----------



## takL (Aug 23, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Hopefully, we got some Madara this chapter.



Maybe 'itachi, although trying to stop nagato in the absolute form?!?' is interrupted by madara  who sensed nagato's rinnegan and his 6 paths? 
possible i think.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 23, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Itachi still has ties to this world, what with crazy!Sasuke and Madara around. Nagato does not.



Wait what? Itachi already entrusted Naruto with dealing with Sasuke.

I'm way more interested in about Madara's and Nagato's dealings with the Rinnegan. Also Nagato has an Uzumaki background which hasn't been explained.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I'm way more interested in about Madara's and Nagato's dealings with the Rinnegan. Also Nagato has an Uzumaki background which hasn't been explained.


I'm very curious about this too.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 23, 2011)

Who writes those teasers anyway? Kishi or the editors?


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 23, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Who writes those teasers anyway? Kishi or the editors?


The editors, it was said a long time ago.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 23, 2011)

Edit: ^ Jon fucking Snow. Now there's a real good story.



FallenAngelII said:


> Why? Because you want more Nagato?
> 
> Nagato's place in the story is over. Anything else would just be dragged out fanservice. The story needs to move on. Nagato no longer has any ties to this world unleess he's gonna stick around until Naruto achieves world peace (which will never happen even in a million years).
> 
> Itachi still has ties to this world, what with crazy!Sasuke and Madara around. Nagato does not.



No. Because him not being sealed would be bullshit, that's why.

And lol about having place in the story.

Many Edos don't have a place in the story. Bringing them back was stupid as fuck and downplays their characters and their deaths. Sasori and Deidara have been pissed upon, literally, and Kakuzu didn't pass much better. Same goes for Asuma who should have never been brought back.

I say the same for Itachi and Nagato, no matter how awesome they were. WERE. This is killing their characters.

Itachi, even thought being my favorite, should have stayed dead. He can only ruin the plot more and his character (since his only purpose is now to be owned by Madara or some retarded crap like that).

Edo Tensei should have been a few selected characters who would be a good addition to the story (Hanzo, if only he was used properly, Seven Swordsmen, maybe those Kages, etc). Other then that, we have only watched Kabuto getting more idiotic by the minute, gasping himself stupid over his chess board for losing such good pawns.


----------



## auem (Aug 23, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Wait what? Itachi already entrusted Naruto with dealing with Sasuke.
> 
> I'm way more interested in about Madara's and Nagato's dealings with the Rinnegan. Also Nagato has an Uzumaki background which hasn't been explained.



my theory is the eyes are originally rikodu's...his elder son preserved those and madara managed to get hand on those,which he somehow implanted on nagato..


----------



## vered (Aug 23, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Who writes those teasers anyway? Kishi or the editors?



editors.usualy they get the themes of the chapters right even if its not an accurate one.
i would assume they get the heads up for at least 1 chapter ahead.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 23, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> The editors, it was said a long time ago.





vered said:


> editors.usualy they get the themes of the chapters right even if its not an accurate one.
> i would assume they get the heads up for at least 1 chapter ahead.



Thanks.

Well, they certainly managed to spark my interest in the new chapter even more with that vague sentence. Mission accomplished for them. >_<'


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 23, 2011)

Aren't editors basically the mangaka's bosses? I'd assume they know the storyline at very least few chapters ahead since they suggest the mangaka to do some changes in story. I remember that Kishi wanted to give Hidan more abilities but editors didn't like it so it wasn't done.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> That died with Zabuza.



Kakashi says hi.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 23, 2011)

Kakashi isn't a ninja


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Kakashi says hi.


He's the Yamcha of Naruto.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> He's the Yamcha of Naruto.



more like Piccolo.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> more like Piccolo.


Piccolo was awesome, he did his own thing.

Kakashi isn't, he's just Naruto's bitch like everyone else.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 23, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Kakashi isn't a ninja



He is the most ninja like character alive in the manga.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Piccolo was awesome, he did his own thing.
> 
> Naruto's  everyone bitch.



neged and fixed.Kakashi is like one of 2 or 3  awesome characters this manga has.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> neged and fixed.Kakashi is like one of 2 or 3  awesome characters this manga has.


You need to get your head out of your ass if you think so, Kakashi is pretty lame right now.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 23, 2011)

The next chapter previews are just unreliable. They're not always wrong, and they're not always correct.  Like, in the chapter proper, we got  "Nagato is sealed!  Naruto moves on to the next battlefield!" from the editors, which I suppose doesn't contradict the next chapter preview but definitely has a different flair.  So one of them has to be sort of unreliable, though the next chapter preview in the back of jump can't technically be wrong because it doesn't really say anything.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 23, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Wait what? Itachi already entrusted Naruto with dealing with Sasuke.


That was before Sasuke went mad and Itachi had to use Koto Amatsukami on himself.



JuubiSage said:


> I'm way more interested in about Madara's and Nagato's dealings with the Rinnegan. Also Nagato has an Uzumaki background which hasn't been explained.


Why does it need any explanation? He was an Uzumaki, that's it. What we need to know about his background could easily be dealt with it flashbacks, probably related to Madara.



Spike_Shrike said:


> No. Because him not being sealed would be bullshit, that's why.


Not if we get a plausible explanation as to why.



Spike_Shrike said:


> Many Edos don't have a place in the story. Bringing them back was stupid as fuck and downplays their characters and their deaths. Sasori and Deidara have been pissed upon, literally, and Kakuzu didn't pass much better. Same goes for Asuma who should have never been brought back.


Yes, they were brought back for fanservice and quickly dealt with. What I was saying was that Nagato was sealed and that he should remain sealed/dead because he no longer has any place in the story. He's already had his fanservice run. His fans should let him be.



Spike_Shrike said:


> Itachi, even thought being my favorite, should have stayed dead. He can only ruin the plot more and his character (since his only purpose is now to be owned by Madara or some retarded crap like that).


No it's not. That's just what people expect


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 23, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The next chapter previews are just unreliable. They're not always wrong, and they're not always correct.  Like, in the chapter proper, we got  "Nagato is sealed!  Naruto moves on to the next battlefield!" from the editors, which I suppose doesn't contradict the next chapter preview but definitely has a different flair.  So one of them has to be sort of unreliable, though the next chapter preview in the back of jump can't technically be wrong because it doesn't really say anything.


Well there kind of is a contradiciton. "_Nagato is sealed!_" And "_Itachi is trying to stop Nagato._" I mean if he's sealed what's there to stop? Unless Nagato gets unsealed somehow. That'd be kind of weird though.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You need to get your head out of your ass if you think so, Kakashi is pretty lame right now.



tell me a reason why lets say naruto or sasuke are better characters.other than they are haxxed that is.character doesn't have to be insane or have ridiculous power-ups to be interesting or good.for example  Haruo Niijima.Kenichi is better character than naruto but ins't all that stong jet.Griffith was great character before becoming God hand and is the best Villain ever not only just becouse he is crazy strong.I think Oro is better villain than madara,kabuto and pain together but he isn't that haxxed.Kakashi was praised by Itachi,Madara,Nagato,J-man and many others.He is genius and was able to hold his own in his fights(bar 1 time against Itachi).Naruto may have become way stronger character so what?in one fight he was like,,Im in this super god mode'' and broke his Fuc.... leg.next time he wanted to stop the war was saved by Itachi and called himself a  moron.Oh and sasuke wants to destroy Konoha in the name of Itachi even if thats against Itachi will.Sure such a cool  character.Kakashi is not crying a river/and/or  losing consciousness becouse some stupid emo kid doesn't want to go back to Konoha.Kakashi is not saying he wants to kill all people just becouse they dare to be happy.So tell me.why are naruto or sasuke better characters than Kakashi?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 23, 2011)

Personally I think anything goes, sorta. So we can only wait.
I guess the purpose is to get us to think and to confuse us so we seek the next chapter to see what happens.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> tell me a reason why lets say naruto or sasuke are better characters.other than they are haxxed that is.character doesn't have to be insane or have ridiculous power-ups to be interesting or good.for example  Haruo Niijima.Kenichi is better character than naruto but ins't all that stong jet.Griffith was great character before becoming God hand and is the best Villain ever not only just becouse he is crazy strong.I think Oro is better villain than madara,kabuto and pain together but he isn't that haxxed.Kakashi was praised by Itachi,Madara,Nagato,J-man and many others.He is genius and was able to hold his own in his fights(bar 1 time against Itachi).Naruto may have become way stronger character so what?in one fight he was like,,Im in this super god mode'' and broke his Fuc.... leg.next time he wanted to stop the war was saved by Itachi and called himself a  moron.Oh and sasuke wants to destroy Konoha in the name of Itachi even if thats against Itachi will.Sure such a cool  character.Kakashi is not crying a river/and/or  losing consciousness becouse some stupid emo kid doesn't want to go back to Konoha.Kakashi is not saying he wants to kill all people just becouse they dare to be happy.So tell me.why are naruto or sasuke better characters than sasuke?


You say all this implying I _like _Sasuke and Naruto, they are both worse then Kakashi are characters, don't make assumptions like that.

Kakashi hasn't done anything that has made me like him, sure he gets praise, but that doesn't make him any less of a punching bag, his personality is pretty boring as well, and his past isn't interesting at all.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 23, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> That was before Sasuke went mad and Itachi had to use Koto Amatsukami on himself.



clean
Itachi knew about Sasuke being crazy and he also knew that Kabuto would force him to use MS, which would lead to Koto Amatsukami being casted on himself.

After being Koto Akatsukami'd his view doesn't change:
clean


----------



## Harbour (Aug 23, 2011)

predict some minato-hype from itachi to naruto


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You say all this implying I _like _Sasuke and Naruto, they are both worse then Kakashi are characters, don't make assumptions like that.
> 
> Kakashi hasn't done anything that has made me like him, sure he gets praise, but that doesn't make him any less of a punching bag, his personality is pretty boring as well, and his past isn't interesting at all.



well you sayed,,Kakashi is Naruto's and everyone bitch''.I picked sasuke and naruto becouse most people considers them top of the top.All I wanted to prove is character doesn't have to be haxxed or even strong at all to be interesting.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> well you sayed,,Kakashi is Naruto's and everyone bitch''.I picked sasuke and naruto becouse most people considers them top of the top.All I wanted to prove is character doesn't have to be haxxed or even strong at all to be interesting.


Because ever since he started believing in the wannabe Jesus, he just gets owned by everyone so it makes Naruto look better, not really my type of character.

I already knew that you don't have to be anything special to be a good character, you like who you like, not a big deal.


----------



## eliasGM (Aug 23, 2011)

> 364 : ohana ◆QzgebGQPms : 2011/08/23(火) 23:56:50.60 ID: idFTbiAB0 [1回発言]
> 大蛇丸が登場する！
> 一時連合軍側につくみたい。一部からそういう感じだったけど暁のことは好んでない感じ
> これは面白いことになってきた！ちなみに封印を解いて出てきたみたい。
> これがたぶんアツイとサムイを助けるキーにもなる様子。


You throw the fucking gauntlet to the ground

any translator?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Because ever since he started believing in the wannabe Jesus, *he just gets owned by everyone* so it makes Naruto look better, not really my type of character.
> 
> I already knew that you don't have to be anything special to be a good character, you like who you like, not a big deal.



He gets own by Everyone?

Naruto bested Raikage with his Speed.

Naruto owned an Army of Zetsu's and Gaint one.

Naruto fought equally with Itachi in Taijutsu.

It took all 3 to Beat a Complete Nagato and you say Naruto gets owned by *everyone*?


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 23, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> He gets own by Everyone?
> 
> Naruto bested Raikage with his Speed.
> 
> ...



I think he meant Kakashi


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> He gets own by Everyone?
> 
> Naruto bested Raikage with his Speed.
> 
> ...


Kakashi gets owned by everyone, not Naruto, relax bro.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 23, 2011)

eliasGM said:


> > 364 : ohana ◆QzgebGQPms : 2011/08/23(火) 23:56:50.60 ID: idFTbiAB0 [1回発言]
> > 大蛇丸が登場する！
> > 一時連合軍側につくみたい。一部からそういう感じだったけど暁のことは好んでない感じ
> > これは面白いことになってきた！ちなみに封印を解いて出てきたみたい。
> ...





> 364: ohana ◆ QzgebGQPms: 2011/08/23 (Tues) 23:56:50.60 ID: idFTbiAB0 [say one]
> The introduction of Orochimaru!
> Get to like the Allies temporarily. I was like that of dawn not feel such a favorite of some
> This is supposed to have fun! Came out like a way to solve the seal.
> The key will also help you look hot and cold is probably it.



Google Trans


----------



## vered (Aug 23, 2011)

guys thats not the real ohana in case you havent noticed!


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 23, 2011)

> The introduction of Orochimaru!



I want to believe


----------



## eliasGM (Aug 23, 2011)

vered said:


> guys thats not the real ohana in case you havent noticed!



ok thanks 

trolls , trolls everywhere


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 23, 2011)

i predict rikudou sennin being mentioned in the chapter. 


_*Enter: *House of Rikudou!_


----------



## Agony (Aug 23, 2011)

my prediction:

kabuto is shocked that his plan failed,but still confident because he still has the sixth coffin and the 'other jutsus' with him.

itachi,bee and naruto had some conversations.

madara arrives at the HQ.


----------



## Kourti (Aug 23, 2011)

Most ninja like ninja was Minato in my opinion, and Itachi/Danzo.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 23, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i predict rikudou sennin being mentioned in the chapter.
> 
> 
> _*Enter: *House of Rikudou!_



*I second that.*


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 23, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i predict rikudou sennin being mentioned in the chapter.
> 
> 
> _*Enter: *House of Rikudou!_



Do want


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

What happened to Bart and his Hyuga predictions?


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> What happened to Bart and his Hyuga predictions?



He probably gave up


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> He probably gave up


He had funny things to say though.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 23, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> He probably gave up



He didn't.

The byakugan proved it can break any genjutsu including sharingans


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Byakugan is full of fail.


----------



## vered (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Byakugan is full of fail.



i wont use these words.but kishi has made it clear that the difference between the Byakugan and the other 2,the Rinnegan and Sharingan is like the difference between Sakura and Sasuke.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Byakugan is full of fail.


To be fair the Byakugan does have its uses the Byakugan user can tell elite Shinobi which direction the enemy is at a very usefull ability it's like where would field commander be without there binoculars


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 23, 2011)

Kakashi is one of the few decent characters left in this manga.

This panel alone

 > the whole war 

Eh, but the latest Itachi/Nagato/Killer bee/Naruto chapters have been epic.


----------



## Superstars (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't wait till Madara wastes Itachi.

Itachi fans cry*


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 23, 2011)

Zor0 said:


> Kakashi is one of the few decent characters left in this manga.
> 
> This panel alone
> 
> ...



God has spoken All of you non believers shall not live


----------



## vered (Aug 23, 2011)

Zor0 said:


> Kakashi is one of the few decent characters left in this manga.
> 
> This panel alone
> 
> ...



yea the Itachi/Nagato/Killerbe/Naruto part is the best thing in this arc and the saving grace of this war.


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 23, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Can't wait till Madara wastes Itachi.
> 
> Itachi fans cry*



Can't wait till Naruto blitzes Itachi.

o wait


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope we never see that Kage fight again.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah I hope the characters that are in the kage fight just disappear and never come back. Except the Mizukage and his clam. .


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2011)

If the preview is wrong, and Nagato isn't freed from Itachi's powers, and Madara fails to make an appearance, then I hope we switch back to the Nidaime Mizukage and his awesome clam.

Wow, that was a mouthful.


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2011)

Superstars said:


> Can't wait till Madara wastes Itachi.
> 
> Itachi fans cry*



can't wait till "madara sees through everything i did"

can't wait till "madara owns konan"

can't till "madara fucks owns the two root fodder"

can't wait till "naruto owns itachi and nagato"

oh wait 



Klue said:


> If the preview is wrong, and Nagato isn't freed from Itachi's powers, and Madara fails to make an appearance, *then I hope we switch back to the Nidaime Mizukage and his awesome clam.*
> 
> Wow, that was a mouthful.



no, bad Klue


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see the shitstorm with Oro and Madara


----------



## NSAMA (Aug 23, 2011)

All I want to know is what madara?s edo can do....and what happened to "that jutsu", nobody talks about it, rasengan is not exciting anymore.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> If the preview is wrong, and Nagato isn't freed from Itachi's powers, and Madara fails to make an appearance, then I hope we switch back to the Nidaime Mizukage and his awesome clam.
> 
> Wow, that was a mouthful.


No, I don't want to see that fodder.

Come on, Klue.


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No, I don't want to see that fodder.
> 
> Come on, Klue.



Did you just call the Nidaime Mizukage fodder? 

I can't wait until he pwns Naruto, Bee, Sasuke, Madara, Kabuto and Itachi - saving the entire ninja world in the process.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> Did you just call the Nidaime Mizukage fodder?
> 
> I can't wait until he pwns Naruto, Bee, Sasuke, Madara, Kabuto and Itachi - saving the entire ninja world in the process.


I don't like him, I'm sorry. 

Only to find out it was a genjutsu.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 23, 2011)

Itachi will depart this chapter to fulfill the contingency plan he devised in case Kisame died.


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2011)

i predict a hyuuga


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

I predict Zetsu action.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 23, 2011)

i predict tsukiyomi realm training.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 23, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> i predict tsukiyomi realm training.



Hey, why not?  Fucking Naruto outright asked Nagato to teach him how to suck souls, while clearly in the process trying to kill his ass.

Maybe Itachi can teach him that, and Sasuke will teach Naruto Susanoo, and then Madara can teach him how to control Gedou Mazo!  Yeah!


----------



## Yuna (Aug 23, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Chapter Special
> Itachi knew about Sasuke being crazy and he also knew that Kabuto would force him to use MS, which would lead to Koto Amatsukami being casted on himself.
> 
> After being Koto Akatsukami'd his view doesn't change:
> Chapter Special


Yes, but that doesn't necessarily mean his role in the narrative has come to an end. Nowhere in those chapters does Itachi actually say "Oh, alright. I'll just fade away and let you handle everything then." to Naruto.



Judecious said:


> He didn't.
> 
> The byakugan proved it can break any genjutsu including sharingans


No it didn't. We don't even have confirmation that Shisui even cast any Genjutsu on Ao.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 23, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Hey, why not?  Fucking Naruto outright asked Nagato to teach him how to suck souls, while clearly in the process trying to kill his ass.
> 
> Maybe Itachi can teach him that, and Sasuke will teach Naruto Susanoo, and then Madara can teach him how to control Gedou Mazo!  Yeah!



i saw other translations that said naruto asked him what nagato was planning to do not to teach him the techs. so i think that was a wrong translation. about wanting to learn from nagato.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 23, 2011)

What's so bad about the kage fight guys? Only bad part in my opinion was Gaara and his dad. Second Mizukage was tearing shit up, though.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 23, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> What's so bad about the kage fight guys? Only bad part in my opinion was Gaara and his dad. Second Mizukage was tearing shit up, though.


My only problem with that fight is Kabuto isn't using them in their "assassin mode" so they're saying everything about their abilities. How uncool is that? Really...

Instead of seeing fodders being massacred we see shits like this. In a War we are supposed to see people dying everytime and not some father and son stupid relation


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 23, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> My only problem with that fight is Kabuto isn't using them in their "assassin mode" so they're saying everything about their abilities. How uncool is that? Really...
> 
> Instead of seeing fodders being massacred we see shits like this. In a War we are supposed to see people dying everytime and not some father and son stupid relation



At this point, I'm sure Kabuto would put them on "assassin mode". He just lost his two strongest edo tenseis after all.

A proper story should have a proper blend of emotion and action. In my opininion, it's not that Gaara and 4th Kazekage's "moment" just shouldn't have been there, it was just too long. 

And we do have fodder death:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Check out 2nd Mizukage and 3rd Raikage.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 23, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> My only problem with that fight is Kabuto isn't using them in their "assassin mode" so they're saying everything about their abilities. How uncool is that? Really...
> 
> Instead of seeing fodders being massacred we see shits like this.* In a War we are supposed to see people dying everytime and not some father and son stupid relation *



 what're you saying?? if the entire naruto series was more like this everyone would like it more. examples:

sasuke: I have lived all this time to kill you with my bare hands itachi

itachi: why're you so weak? it's because your mother loved you

sasuke:  

or 

killer bee: stupid brother, you already forgot what you told me back at the waterfall?

raikage: I remember now :amazed

"flashback"

raikage: your aim in life is to become stronger than me, you know how? By never ever forgetting that your mother loved you

killer bee: 

see what I mean? the manga becomes epic with relations like that... ESPECIALLY during war 

prediction: itachi fuses with nagato's power that's sealed in the sword of totsuka and fights madara and the 6 paths. they defeat madara, but it's too late since madara had enough strenght to revive the juubi.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 23, 2011)

> Can't wait till Madara wastes Itachi.
> 
> Itachi fans cry*


It would be more humilating if Madara one-panel Itachi without using his rinnegan techs.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Ew, no more Naruto.

Let's see Gai and Lee.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Ew, no more Naruto.
> 
> Let's see Gai and Lee.



no one wants to see weaklings


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

Gabe said:


> no one wants to see weaklings


You just can't handle seeing better characters.

Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 23, 2011)

Next chapter: More Itachi scenes.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 23, 2011)

私はあなたを愛しあなた
Naruto Bee and Itachi come to a stop
なたは私がそのファッ
Itachi warns Naruto and Bee that someone more powerful then him and Nagato combined is coming there way
カーこの古い薪の束は、なたを愛-
Akamaru comes out and tells Itachi that he's a bitch
私があなたのオタク3お尻が
Itachi uses Amaterasu but Akamaru dodges it with raiton shroud v3
これまでU怒ってトロル
Bee notes that this dog surpasses the fourth Hokage
の顔を検索賭ける家
Akamaru jizzes all over Itachi, Naruto and Bees face
をクロール来た骨を与え
Bee and Naruto both fall to the ground
上GaNとチックタックパテ
Itachi on the ground says he underestimated akamaru for this jizz is no ordinary jizz but the jizz of the sage of the six path forged with hashirama cells and uchiha blood. It's sealing powers are higher then anything.
ィWAKでbarny殺すできますね
Itachi crumbles down and dies.

End.






























:ho


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Deadway said:


> 私はあなたを愛しあなた
> Naruto Bee and Itachi come to a stop
> なたは私がそのファッ
> Itachi warns Naruto and Bee that someone more powerful then him and Nagato combined is coming there way
> ...



Best thing i have ever read.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 23, 2011)

was there a preview this week?


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm betting there's a limit on how many he can turn into killing husks.

And the amount of chakra needed goes up exponentially depending on the character.

I'd say Kabuto's limit is about 10 or so.

Also, predicting Nagato doesn't get sealed.

He wants to go where Jirayia/Yaiko/Konan are, he can't if he's sealed.

And it's a ruthless thing to do with a bad guy reformed good (Given that he gave up his life to bring those he killed back to life).

I'm betting the Edo-Tensei either reacts to Orochimaru, or Oro himself busts out.

Remember, even Madara wondered about him. And Madara is currently as his conseivable strongest right now (Any stronger, and beating him because unbelievable).

I'd imagine Orochimaru is about to take over Nagato's body.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Aug 23, 2011)

Naruto, B and Itachi talking and moving on.
Kabuto's reaction.
HQ's talking about Itachi and Nagato.
Updates of what's going with everyone's group including Juugo and Suigetsu. Ppl moving to this place and that place.
People reacting to Naruto KBs, and Zetsu clones are almost taken care of.
Back to Gaara and Edo Kages. Edo Raikage about to use Black Lightning and Mizukage releases clam genjutsu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 23, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> And it's a ruthless thing to do with a bad guy reformed good (Given that he gave up his life to bring those he killed back to life).



No it isn't. Bring trapped in eternal bliss isn't a bad thing. It was more than Oro deserved.



> I'm betting the Edo-Tensei either reacts to Orochimaru, or Oro himself busts out.



Why would it? He wasn't the person who created it or anything. Of the three ET users in the manga, he was the least impressive.



> Remember, even Madara wondered about him. *And Madara is currently as his conseivable strongest right now* (Any stronger, and beating him because unbelievable).



Prepare to be wrong.



Deadway said:


> 私はあなたを愛しあなた
> Naruto Bee and Itachi come to a stop
> なたは私がそのファッ
> Itachi warns Naruto and Bee that someone more powerful then him and Nagato combined is coming there way
> ...



Correct translation is as follows:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love you, you
That thou my fax
This car has a bunch of old wood, love thee -
Your ass is my geek 3
U mad troll ever
Gambling house search in the face
Had given the bone to crawl
On GaN and Tic Tac Putty
It can kill barny on I WAK




That's the best spoiler I've ever seen.


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> was there a preview this week?



552 Preview Translations:

Translations: , and


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> 552 Preview Translations:
> 
> Translations: , and




thanks, I hope Nagato sticks around, and not fades.  He seems have been freed from Kabuto's control.  Perhaps Itachi will release him.  I don't see why not.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> 552 Preview Translations:
> 
> Translations: , and



this is the spoiler for this week? it would be pointless if nagato gets out again, he has already shown all his path's abilities


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You just can't handle seeing better characters.
> 
> Get your head out of your ass.



In terms of character quality, they're about even


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> thanks, I hope Nagato sticks around, and not fades.  He seems have been freed from Kabuto's control.  Perhaps Itachi will release him.  I don't see why not.





TNPS1984 said:


> this is the spoiler for this week? it would be pointless if nagato gets out again, he has already shown all his path's abilities



I want him to stay, but I really don't feel as if it's likely at all. But the opportunity to see him come face-to-face with Madara, one final time, leads me to place all of my faith in this week's preview.

Interestingly enough, the last two previews were spot on. So it could happen, quite possibly.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 23, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> No it isn't. Bring trapped in eternal bliss isn't a bad thing. It was more than Oro deserved.



A major theme in this arc has been granting peace to the Edo's to move on to the after life. Sealing Nagato goes against that. He expressed his desire to go be with Jirayia to watch Naruto.



> Why would it? He wasn't the person who created it or anything. Of the three ET users in the manga, he was the least impressive.



Kabuto is using Orochimaru's chakra for the Edo-Tensei.



> Prepare to be wrong.



How can he become stronger? Fusing with Juubi? Then how can he be stopped? Naruto couldn't even handle Nagato. He won't even be able to touch Madara as he is now. Any stronger just stretches the writing and character further than the story can allow without going off the rails. Granted, the Kisimoto brothers aren't known for stellar writing, but come on..


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Klue said:


> I want him to stay, but I really don't feel as if it's likely at all. But the opportunity to see him come face-to-face with Madara, one final time, leads me to place all of my faith in this week's preview.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the last two previews were spot on. So it could happen, quite possibly.



i'd love to have nagato back again too, back i will hate to see when he gets trolled again


----------



## Sarry (Aug 23, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> A major theme in this arc has been granting peace to the Edo's to move on to the after life. Sealing Nagato goes against that. He expressed his desire to go be with Jirayia to watch Naruto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nagato was sealed in a blissful dream, so he is with a Jiraiya. Just not the real Jiraya.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sarry said:


> Nagato was sealed in a blissful dream, so he is with a Jiraiya. Just not the real Jiraya.



i don't know, with oro being there, he probably wouldn't like it too much


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 23, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> In terms of character quality, they're about even


You're not helping.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 23, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> i don't know, with oro being there, he probably wouldn't like it too much



Then Nagato will play 'run from the evil pedo' with Jiraiya...:amazed


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 23, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> A major theme in this arc has been granting peace to the Edo's to move on to the after life. Sealing Nagato goes against that. He expressed his desire to go be with Jirayia to watch Naruto.



While I agree, Kishi has been excessively sloppy in this arc as well so I wouldn't count on anything. Just wait for Totsuka being the sword that sorts out souls. 



> Kabuto is using Orochimaru's chakra for the Edo-Tensei.



I still don't see what this has to do with anything. Kabuto's control over Nagato has just been broken, more or less.



> How can he become stronger? Fusing with Juubi? Then how can he be stopped? Naruto couldn't even handle Nagato. He won't even be able to touch Madara as he is now. Any stronger just stretches the writing and character further than the story can allow without going off the rails. Granted, the Kisimoto brothers aren't known for stellar writing, but come on..



He will probably fuse with the Juubi, but I doubt that's all.

If you honestly think Madara isn't going to grow even more powerful than he already is, I really don't know what to say to you. Madara must be significantly more powerful than Naruto in the end for the final victory to be meaningful. When you take into consideration that Naruto will probably be fighting with Sasuke, then he has to be even stronger.

Madara's power level has not leveled out yet.



TNPS1984 said:


> i don't know, with oro being there, he probably wouldn't like it too much



He wouldn't necessarily interact with him.

If you fall asleep in a room with someone else, do they invade your dreams?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm keeping my finger crossed for Itachi & Nagato Vs. Madara


----------



## Summers (Aug 24, 2011)

Now that the fight is over we will get a boring transition chapter. At best we get something that will restore Naruto's credibility, Maybe say something kinda smart or common sense like.


----------



## Thor (Aug 24, 2011)

I predict that Nagato is not really sealed and proceeds to stomp team Gary Stu


----------



## santanico (Aug 24, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> I'm keeping my finger crossed for Itachi & Nagato Vs. Madara



Nagato is dead foo. So I doubt he'll be coming back from the dead _again_


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 24, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> I'm keeping my finger crossed for Itachi & Nagato Vs. Madara



Same, except not Nagato. Just Itachi vs Madara.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

Madara will save Nagato from Itachi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Same, except not Nagato. Just Itachi vs Madara.


So you want Itachi to be pwned?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> Same, except not Nagato. Just Itachi vs Madara.


Itachi is alone too weak to fight Madara.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Madara will save Nagato from Itachi.



why would he do that?
brotherhood of the Rinnegan?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> I'm keeping my finger crossed for Itachi & Nagato Vs. Madara



I'd do anything to see this happen.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> why would he do that?
> brotherhood of the Rinnegan?


Nagato is stll under Kabuto's control. Madara wouldn't want to lose such a powerful soldier.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'd do anything to see this happen.



If it happened it would probably be Nagato vs. the paths and/or GM and Itachi vs. Madara. I can't imagine it would be a tag-team versus Madara. It would be divided.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 24, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So you want Itachi to be pwned?



Well he will die anyway, I want him to do something very epic before that.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

EMS is going to be much stronger than Rinnegan, I think. Because MS is only slightly weaker than Rinnegan


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> EMS is going to be much stronger than Rinnegan, I think. Because MS is only slightly weaker than Rinnegan



How does the MS compete with powers over life and death? :S


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> EMS is going to be much stronger than Rinnegan, I think. Because MS is only slightly weaker than Rinnegan


Madara had the EMS but he STILL wanted the Rinnegan since it was stronger.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> How does the MS compete with powers over life and death?


I already admitted MS being weaker than Rinnegan. But not by a landsllide
EMS is on the other hand..



> Madara had the EMS but he STILL wanted the Rinnegan since it was stronger.


THat's why he gave his rinnegan to Nagato, right?


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 24, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> Well he will die anyway, I want him to do something very epic before that.



Like...get his clothes torn off or something (Karin = i-luv-itachi ♥)?  



blacksword said:


> EMS is going to be much stronger than Rinnegan, I think. Because MS is only slightly weaker than Rinnegan



I think that depends on who's swinging the bat (so to speak), no?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 24, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Madara had the EMS but he STILL wanted the Rinnegan since it was stronger.



Maybe his EMS, coupled with Hashirama's cells, transformed into the Rinnegan.

Ever consider that?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I already admitted MS being weaker than Rinnegan. But not by a landsllide
> EMS is on the other hand..
> 
> 
> THat's why he gave his rinnegan to Nagato, right?



An EMS Madara fought Shodai to gain his power and become a Rikudou (Six Paths). Let's not jump to any major conclusions here.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 24, 2011)

Madara wanted rinnegan because of the specific jutsu it offers. He still uses a sharingan for the same reason, certain jutsu that only it can provide. 

He has both rinnegan and sharingan because they're both very powerful...


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 24, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Like...get his clothes torn off or something (Karin = i-luv-itachi ♥)?



*i-luv-itachi* is NF member 

I don't mind seeing Itachi's clothes torn off  But I was talking about jutsus.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know but Itachi said that EMS is sharingans "true power" the one Madara is looking for.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Chooba said:


> Madara wanted rinnegan because of the specific jutsu it offers. He still uses a sharingan for the same reason, certain jutsu that only it can provide.
> 
> He has both rinnegan and sharingan because they're both very powerful...



Agreed, but it's also possible that he gave his Rinnegan to Nagato and only uses one Rinnegan eye because the injuries he suffered at Hashirama's hands prevents him from utilizing its full power.

Still, I think he uses one of each eye because they provide different abilities.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 24, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> *i-luv-itachi* is NF member
> 
> But I don't mind seeing Itachi's clothes torn off



Oh sh... sorry. 

Glad to see that it still works for ya


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> THat's why he gave his rinnegan to Nagato, right?


Again, separate metaphor from literal. Madara physically couldn't have given Nagato the Rinnegan, he could have made it so Nagato would Awaken the Rinnegan himself. Hence, he has a 'claim' on it. He gave Nagato the Rinnegan the same way Hanzo gave the Sannin their title.

The Rinnegan is the strongest of the three Dojutsu. EMS is just an MS that doesn't have the blindness limitation.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

Why people always bring Rikudo sennin here to prove Rinnegan superiority? Note that Rikudo probably had sharinnegan(the one jubi had), and not just rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I don't know but Itachi said that EMS is sharingans "true power" the one Madara is looking for.



The Juubi's eye is likely called the Sharingan's true form. If Nagato survives this, it would likely increase the chances that we'll learn a bit more about both eye powers - if the two were to face Madara.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Why people always bring Rikudo sennin here to prove Rinnegan superiority? Note that Rikudo probably had sharinnegan(the one jubi had), and not just rinnegan.


False. The Rikudou Sennin only had the Rinnegan. The Rinnegan is the strongest Dojutsu, said several times in the manga and in the databook. Stop saying the EMS is stronger when its _still_ an inferior mutation to the Rinnegan.

Edit: Lets stop going off topic.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 24, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Again, separate metaphor from literal. Madara physically couldn't have given Nagato the Rinnegan, he could have made it so Nagato would Awaken the Rinnegan himself. Hence, he has a 'claim' on it. He gave Nagato the Rinnegan the same way Hanzo gave the Sannin their title.
> 
> The Rinnegan is the strongest of the three Dojutsu. EMS is just an MS that doesn't have the blindness limitation.



This again? 

Look, it's more likely than not that Madara literally gave Nagato the Rinnegan. This "physically couldn't have given it" concept has been shot down several times.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> False. The Rikudou Sennin only had the Rinnegan. The Rinnegan is the strongest Dojutsu, said several times in the manga and in the databook. Stop saying the EMS is stronger when its _still_ an inferior mutation to the Rinnegan.
> 
> Edit: Lets stop going off topic.



Madara is trying to become more like Rikudou, planning to gain the Juubi's eye in the process; it's likely that the original Six Paths had the eye of the Juubi first.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 24, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Oh sh... sorry.
> 
> Glad to see that it still works for ya



Lol it's alright 

It always works for me


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> Again, separate metaphor from literal. Madara physically couldn't have given Nagato the Rinnegan, he could have made it so Nagato would Awaken the Rinnegan himself. Hence, he has a 'claim' on it. He gave Nagato the Rinnegan the same way Hanzo gave the Sannin their title.


It's still fact until proven otherwise. Get back here when you have canon material to back your claim up.



> False. The Rikudou Sennin only had the Rinnegan. The Rinnegan is the strongest Dojutsu, said several times in the manga and in the databook. Stop saying the EMS is stronger when its still an inferior mutation to the Rinnegan.


Madara implied that Rikudo had sharrinegan


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Again, separate metaphor from literal. Madara physically couldn't have given Nagato the Rinnegan, he could have made it so Nagato would Awaken the Rinnegan himself. Hence, he has a 'claim' on it. He gave Nagato the Rinnegan the same way Hanzo gave the Sannin their title.
> 
> The Rinnegan is the strongest of the three Dojutsu. EMS is just an MS that doesn't have the blindness limitation.



He randomly set about the circumstances that would awaken the Rinnagen in Nagato, seriously?

Dude! That theory was shut down the moment he told Kabuto, that those special eyes he went through the trouble of getting, was his to begin with.

What do you think that means?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

Rikudo is both seju and uchiha + possibly Uzumaki. He is not only representing the rinnegan.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I already admitted MS being weaker than Rinnegan. But not by a landsllide
> EMS is on the other hand..



We haven't even seen all the Rinnegan has to offer; there's one entire Path, the Heretic/Outer Path/Gedo's powers left to show.

You'd be right in saying MS isn't too much weaker than the Six Realms, I see no reason to dispute that.
Overall, you'll run into a hurdle, simply because you're asserting EMS>Rinnegan when we've not seen Rinnegan overall.

Clue: we have good reason to believe that Gedo Mazo is from the Rinnegan's Gedo power; Gedo Mazo translates to _'Demonic Statue of the *Outer Path*'_ whereas 'Gedo' also happens to translate to _Outer Path_.

My point? We're not done with the Rinnegan yet.
The fact it carried on past the Pain arc indicates this too.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> He randomly set about the circumstances that would awaken the Rinnagen in Nagato, seriously?
> 
> Dude! That theory was shut down the moment he told Kabuto, that those special eyes he went through the trouble of getting, was his to begin with.
> 
> What do you think that means?


Uh, and that was shot down when Nagato himself possessed the Rinnegan when he was resurrected. That means the Rinnegan was in his DNA code.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> He randomly set about the circumstances that would awaken the Rinnagen in Nagato, seriously?
> 
> Dude! That theory was shut down the moment he told Kabuto, that those special eyes he went through the trouble of getting, was his to begin with.
> 
> What do you think that means?



to piggy back on this comment i wouldnt be surprised if madara gave nagato fake memories of his childhood and kidnapped and implanted rinnengan during this time.

i mean shit, his parents couldve been zetsu clones.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh, and that was shot down when Nagato himself possessed the Rinnegan when he was resurrected. That means the Rinnegan was in his DNA code.



The Yondaime Mizukage was resurrected with his staff. Edos appearance and abilities match those they had in life.

Nagato wielded the Rinnegan in life, so he has it as an Edo. It doesn't get more complicated then that.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> You'd be right in saying MS isn't too much weaker than the Six Realms, I see no reason to dispute that.
> Overall, you'll run into a hurdle, simply because you're asserting EMS>Rinnegan when we've not seen Rinnegan overall.


We have already witnessed all Rinnegan tech through Pain while we know next to nothing about EMS


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 24, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Uh, and that was shot down when Nagato himself possessed the Rinnegan when he was resurrected. That means the Rinnegan was in his DNA code.



So Deidara was born with mouths on his hands?

Kinkaku and Ginkaku were born with the Kyuubi chakra in their bodies?

Kakuzu was born with hearts on his back?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

We're aware that Madara is a master manipulator and what not, but supplanting memories is a a huge stretch - at this point at least with what we know - that so far seems nothing short of a hyperbole used to support a faulty conclusion (Madara gave the eyes and used Genjutsu to supplant fake memories).

Its faulty as firstly at this point we don't know the nature of this 'giving'; we can theorise and speculate-- but at this point that's all they'll be: theories and speculation.
Nothing confirmed, it doesn't really matter if the majority agree or not because that doesn't warrant it being a fact; it warrants it to be as supported theory/speculation though.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> to piggy back on this comment i wouldnt be surprised if madara gave nagato fake memories of his childhood and kidnapped and implanted rinnengan during this time.
> 
> i mean shit, his parents couldve been zetsu clones.



Never thought of this. Very possible. One powerful Tsukiyomi-level genjutsu on a child could essentially make him believe such things for the rest of his life. It would be far easy to rewire a child's memories than an adult's, as they're less likely to question things even when they are older. We may question a memory from a year ago, but from twenty? Not as likely.


Edit: Why are people saying that spoilers will be out in 1-1.5 hours? We very rarely get them that early. Its more like 2-3 hours. I wouldn't expect anything earlier than that and if they come earlier, then it's a nice surprise.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm gonna lol if Nagato says "Psych!" or something like that and absorbs Totsuka.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> We have already witnessed all Rinnegan tech through Pain while we know next to nothing about EMS



We've also learnt they're stronger in a real body and they're seemingly being saved for Madara; Hell Realm and Demon Realm's powers are still rather vague in comparison to the others. 

Then of course we know next to nothing about this Outer Path, which is just as equal as not knowing a thing about the EMS.

Its good to keep an open mind, but being dogmatic that 'because one thing hasn't been shown and the other is being shown, means the unshown thing is defo superior to the shown' logic doesn't really compute universally.
For instance I would've totally agreed if the Rinnegan was left to dust after the Pain arc, but it was not. 

Madara believes its the most efficient eye for war, Kabuto seemed more afraid to fight it; the readers haven't a clue on just what exactly the Demon and Hell Realm's abilities really are nor do we have a clue on the Outer Path (which going by the second fanbook is the Path that stands out the most). 

In all: I'm saying its good to keep an eye out for the chance that the EMS will be the most supreme jutsu, but you'd be wrong if you assert because we've not seen the EMS while presupposed the Rinnegan's powers are fully fleshed out, that the EMS will be superior.
> There's 2 vague Paths and 1 unknown one.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

The usual strategy for guessing when spoilers will come out is to look int he  and average the last couple or so.  So, spoilers in 1-2 hours is the guess based on the last couple chapters


----------



## auem (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *Why people always bring Rikudo sennin here to prove Rinnegan superiority*? Note that Rikudo probably had sharinnegan(the one jubi had), and not just rinnegan.



why not..?...till now we only seen rikodu with rinnegan eyes(not jyubi's sharinnegan),it was what he was famous for(remember what jiraiya said when he first noticed nagato's eye)....it gives you control over all 6 elements...and 
it can literally control the realm of life and death of masses(unlike izanagi,which  do that only for user)...until we see EMS doing all these and even more,rinnegan would remain strongest doujutsu....after all it is the doujutsu of strongest shinobi ever..


----------



## jso (Aug 24, 2011)

There could be credibility to Nagato's memories being fake. Does nobody recall the silhouette style of his flashback of his parents' deaths? We've never seen such a style used before by Kishi since then or before. Not even for flashbacks. Not even for Nagato. His flashback of meeting Konan and Yahiko and Jiraiya was drawn perfectly normal.

Suspicious, no?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

What's this weeks preview?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

im thinking Nagato may give Naruto some new power before he fades.  Pretty much everyone whos passed on their will to him has.  Might have been foreshadowed when Naruto asked him to teach him Preta paths jutsu absorption.  Not saying it will be that, but idk.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> What's this weeks preview?



although Itachi tries to stop Nagato in absolute form?!?


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> What's this weeks preview?



you would like that one:



> Itachi's trying stop a perfect Nagato, but?!



nothing says its going to happen though.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

kabuto probably interrupts before the seal can complete


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> although Itachi tries to stop Nagato in absolute form?!?





vered said:


> you would like that one:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing says its going to happen though.





After Nagato just gave that speech? I don't see it happening


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> kabuto probably interrupts before the seal can complete


yea that's the most logical prediction. or Orochimaru breaks off


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

How would Kabuto be able to interrupt if he lost control? Can he regain control?


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> yea that's the most logical prediction. or Orochimaru breaks off



Oro breaking off would be even more shocking than Nagato countering totsuka.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> oro breaking off would be evenmore shocking than Nagato countering totsuka.


oro can use his body-transfer technique and switch places with Nagato. That would the best trolling.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

too bad itll be the lamest outcome.  nagato "fading"instead of being sealed.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> How would Kabuto be able to interrupt if he lost control? Can he regain control?



kabuto never lost control, nagato just regained his consciousness momentarily when he was being sealed


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> too bad itll be the lamest outcome.  nagato "fading"instead of being sealed.



Easily the one I'm dreading the most - clearly not worth building the preview off of, but I can see it happening.

If it happens, I really would be mad - like, fuck! So close. 

Honestly, I don't see what Kabuto could do at this point and Nagato isn't going to even attempt to stop Itachi.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> kabuto never lost control, nagato just regained his consciousness momentarily when he was being sealed



How could Kabuto regain control of that? Especially when he's doing the fading business too:S


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

the most likely outcome is: itachi thinks nagato is gonna be sealed but nagato resisted its power and crumbles away instead


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

The most likely outcome is Nagato fainting but something else unexpected happening, like Naruto fainting.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> The most likely outcome is Nagato fainting but something else unexpected happening, like Naruto fainting.


you can't call that "unexpected"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The most likely outcome is Nagato fainting but something else unexpected happening, like Naruto fainting.



Naruto fainting should never be unexpected.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, let's for a second assume that something prevents Nagato from getting sealed. Is there a possible method for him to escape Kabuto's control; therefore, allowing him to fight Madara along side Itachi, Naruto and Bee?

Can anyone think of a valid loophole?

I've been looking forward to a potential meeting between Madara and Itachi since Shisui's eye freed Itachi. But even more than that, I want Nagato to see Madara one final time too.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> Okay, let's for a second assume that something prevents Nagato from getting sealed. Is there a possible method for him to escape Kabuto's control; therefore, allowing him to fight Madara along side Itachi, Naruto and Bee?
> 
> Can anyone think of a valid loophole?


Naruto: stop Itachi...let Nagato stay with us so we can fight Madara together. 

How about that?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Okay, let's for a second assume that something prevents Nagato from getting sealed. Is there a possible method for him to escape Kabuto's control; therefore, allowing him to fight Madara along side Itachi, Naruto and Bee?
> 
> Can anyone think of a valid loophole?
> 
> I've been looking forward to a potential meeting between Madara and Itachi since Shisui's eye freed Itachi. But even more than that, I want Nagato to see Madara one final time too.



Depends if Kishimoto wants to show that Rinnegan skill can differ among users akin to MS skill. 

At the moment its leaning towards a 'no', imo.


----------



## Penance (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Okay, let's for a second assume that something prevents Nagato from getting sealed. Is there a possible method for him to escape Kabuto's control; therefore, allowing him to fight Madara along side Itachi, Naruto and Bee?
> 
> Can anyone think of a valid loophole?
> 
> I've been looking forward to a potential meeting between Madara and Itachi since Shisui's eye freed Itachi. But even more than that, I want Nagato to see Madara one final time too.



Rinnegan Magic...


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto: stop Itachi...let Nagato stay with us so we can fight Madara together.
> 
> How about that?



He would still be under Kabuto's control, that wouldn't work.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto: stop Itachi...let Nagato stay with us so we can fight Madara together.
> 
> How about that?



or it could be just rinnegan's outer path's power, nagato thinks he is gonna die but somehow his eye power revived him


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> or it could be just rinnegan's outer path's power, nagato thinks he is gonna die but somehow his eye power revived him



LoL, Nagato is already dead. His soul is attached to a sacrificial corpse.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> you can't call that "unexpected"





PikaCheeka said:


> Naruto fainting should never be unexpected.



Oh, you wise guys. It's not like he has any reason to think about Sasuke right now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Oh, you wise guys. It's not like he has any reason to think about Sasuke right now.



Naruto has had a Sasuke-shaped cookie cutter shoved through his little brain.

Besides, Itachi is still there. he may accidentally say the trip word.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

I see vered is here.

You know, I actually hope Nagato didn't get sealed. I know she said she isn't expecting it to happen, but you can just sense the hope in her words. 

I'll deal with the backlash so vered can have her moment of glory. Gosh, I'm such a great guy.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

nagato and madara are  a really poor mans Rikkudou.  Rinnegans time will come.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

If they do have the same abilities, Rinnegan wise, Nagato staying would've been a good bet to keep a good front.

But I guess Kishi wants to give us that 'worrying' feeling seeing as the trio will arguably fight someone whose basically the Madara we've seen + Nagato + MS + EMS + Pain with Bijuu powers and a set of jutsu.  

It should be confirmed soon though. Personally I'd be disappointed if Nagato returned after that goodbye. Then again I expected Itachi to die after Naruto spoke to him.
However the fading probably indicates Nagato is out; probably it'll be revealed Totsuka didn't seal him via its sealing jutsu, stabbing him probably got his control back and that released him. 
Perhaps some after fight hype saying how Nagato could've carried on if he wanted which would intensify our worry on how Madara can be taken by the trio.

Kabuto should provide insight, well he should at least be worried of the possibility that the trio may encounter Madara as Itachi's mere appearance with the Jinchuriki would instantly tell Madara that Kabuto had the intention to take the Jinchuriki for himself.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I see vered is here.
> 
> You know, I actually hope Nagato didn't get sealed. I know she said she isn't expecting it to happen, but you can just sense the hope in her words.
> 
> I'll deal with the backlash so vered can have her moment of glory. Gosh, I'm such a great guy.



i think you truly are the greatest gainer from this battle.
your belief in Itachi till the very end payed off.
my belief that Nagato would transform an be a beast also payed off though the end was a bit rushed for me.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> I see vered is here.
> 
> You know, I actually hope Nagato didn't get sealed. I know she said she isn't expecting it to happen, but you can just sense the hope in her words.


you will be dealing with that backlash and gloating for the rest of your life, if that happens. I hope you understand.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> i think you truly are the greatest gainer from this battle.
> your belief in Itachi till the very end payed off.
> my belief that Nagato would transform an be a beast also payed off though the end was a bit rushed for me.



Far too rushed, almost to the point of it being a complete waste.

In fact, it was.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 24, 2011)

I have the feeling Nagato is going to be sealed, and Kishi will make a transition at the end of the chapter to like, Kimimaro and Jūgo.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 24, 2011)

Prototype said:


> I have the feeling Nagato is going to be sealed, and Kishi will make a transition at the end of the chapter to like, Kimimaro and Jūgo.



He should go back to Nidaime Mizukage.  who cares about Juugo.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato is Sealed!

Naruto: Bee and I were almost dont for. whew
Itachi: ... Naruto...
Naruto: eh?
Itachi: back then, nagato was pulling away something, was it your soul?
Naruto: yeah, why's it?
Itachi: nothing (*thinks "no wonder he's really bad in genjutsu, at this rate, sasuke well...)

Scene shifts to sasuke:

Sasuke: ... (burns everything with amaterasu) so this is what madara felt? it doesnt even strain my eye...)

Scene changes to Madara

*note: apparently, yagura is a sensor

yagura: ...
Madara: i see, 4 o'clock... (exclamatory point) well well... kabuto screwed up... now what to do? (*thinks "totsuka, he'll seal away the paths if im careless, just like last time he sealed the first batch of Nagatos six paths)...

Scene changes to naruto

Itachi: in each being resides a soul, naruto. now, as long as the yin-yang balance is kept, the flow of spiritual energy within is regular. this 'regularity' of spiritual flow allows one to tap into the mind and direct chakra and convert it into something else, genjutsu.

naruto: ?? (closes eye in a moronic kind of way)

bee: ? yow yow, ima show (shit this)

itachi:  some are born with this, though it can be developed, the 'regularity' of spiritual flow that is. ever wondered why nagato struggled with to pull out your soul?

Naruto: come to think of it, was i resisting it good enough?

Itachi: no. the flow within you is irregular. imagine pulling out a serrated dagger from flesh, as oppose to a smooth blade.

naruto: so what do you mean by all these:

Itachi: this is the yin-yang release:

Madara: Bansho... tenin...

(killer bee flies toward madara and his paths)

itachi: !!!!

naruto: bro?!

*bee tries to transform, but the cloak is sucked off.

Madara: shinra tensei... (bee's seven swords flies in various locations)


This spoiler is a fake


----------



## Prototype (Aug 24, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He should go back to Nidaime Mizukage.  who cares about Juugo.



He should. I want a name for the clam.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

If there's a switch this chapter, I'd rather it goes to black Zetsu whose seemingly the stronger Zetsu.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato is finished, his character completed in all foreseeable aspects. 


What will the new Trio do/accomplish?

What will Kabuto do absent the bulk of his strength?

Where is Madara headed?
My personal wish is that Kabuto is double-crossed and defeated by Zetsu, Madara engages the Trio. As Hexa mentioned earlier though, Madara's appearance may be at an unexpected venue/location. Kabuto being defeated by Zetsu could come across as a "troll". 

I just want the Villains to back-stab one another simply for the sake of intrigue.

P.S. Nagato's perfect body can say hello to PedOrochimaru. Buttsex ftw.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> My personal wish is that Kabuto is double-crossed and defeated by Zetsu, Madara engages the Trio. As Hexa mentioned earlier though, Madara's appearance may be at an unexpected venue/location. Kabuto being defeated by Zetsu could come across as a "troll".



People will find a way to have Kabuto's defeat come across as a troll no matter what. Biggest one being Sakura. 

Honestly though, it's probably Itachi or Sasuke.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> i think you truly are the greatest gainer from this battle.
> your belief in Itachi till the very end payed off.
> my belief that Nagato would transform an be a beast also payed off though the end was a bit rushed for me.



Believe it or not, I wasn't impressed. 

I merely used the outcome to ruffle some feathers , but...

...Itachi didn't do anything I didn't think he could do. I've pretty much accepted that, while definitely very powerful, Itachi won't be shown in the way that I would have liked. 

I never liked the sharingan. Was far more fascinated by his skill with projectiles(My avy and sig confirms), jutsu execution speed, and his skill with bunshins. Very, VERY, secretly, I was hoping Itachi would defeat Nagato without the MS. I did expect he'd be sealed TOO, but I was hoping Kishimoto would give me that one moment of glory...

...but, I obviously kept it to myself, because of the extreme unlikelihood of it occurring. 

I was right.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

...and I also hoped Itachi took out B. I didn't care if he did it while spamming the MS, it just needed to happen.

Black, though I may be - the rapping must cease. B could have called Itachi, 'The greatest shinobi that ever was, or ever will be', and I wouldn't know it. I stopped reading his panels ages ago. I understand what Kishimoto tried to do...

...but even the most gifted freestyler - hip hop fans, youtube "Supernatural freestyle" if you want your mind blown - would get on my last nerve if they freestyled incessantly like B. 

I would undoubtedly kill them.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

So now that Nagato is sealed , how will be Itachi's ending ? Will he stay until the final fight against Madara ? Will Kabuto somehow regain control ? Or will we see a Sasuke vs Itachi re-match ?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So now that Nagato is sealed , how will be Itachi's ending ? Will he stay until the final fight against Madara ? Will Kabuto somehow regain control ? Or will we see a Sasuke vs Itachi re-match ?



God, no.

The first battle sucked enough.

Not only that, but Itachi would likely  lose badly, and considering all that we know now, it would just seem inappropriate for Sasuke to fight and 'kill' Itachi.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> God, no.
> 
> The first battle sucked enough.
> 
> Not only that, but Itachi would likely  lose badly, and considering all that we know now, it would just seem inappropriate for Sasuke to fight and 'kill' Itachi.



That's why they both need to redeem themselves 

Just saw the edit now . I don't know about that , it could be a pretty even fight ; the only thing that could make it a one-sided battle for Sasuke is his new EMS tech, but we don't know what it is .


----------



## Trent (Aug 24, 2011)

No spoilers???? 

I want to speak with the manager. _*Now*_. 

Anyway, I think we're done with Nagato talking, there could be a few panels showing his sealing. Then Kabuto's reaction to losing the second of his strongest Edo in a few minutes.

I could see him focus to forcibly unsummon Itachi as a damage control measure in order nor to have him be more a spanner in the works so there might be one last exchange between Itachi and Bee/Naruto before that. Or he simply poofs away with his mind at peace due to his faith in Naruto to save his bro (that would be so like Kishi ).

Then we should be back to the Edo Kages v Gaara/Oonoki. 

And hopefully a page showing Madara arriving to wherever he was heading and being all ominous about what he's about to do. 

Madara is good at being ominous.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> Anyway, I think we're done with Nagato talking, there could be a few panels showing his sealing. Then Kabuto's reaction to losing the second of his strongest Edo in a few minutes.


who is the strongest Edo then? 6th coffin?


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> who is the strongest Edo then? 6th coffin?



Dan. It's Dan.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> Dan. It's Dan.


lol fodder? 

it's between sixth coffin and Nagato


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi: Come fight me when you have the same Eyes as me. 

Sasuke w/ EMS will fullfill the prophecy


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Ohana is late today. Shitty chapter is coming



Not necessarily. T was late, too. The whole magazine may be a bit late this week.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2011)

ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/08/24(水) 18:07:35.54 ID:wsGFw6KIO
    今日海行ってるから、遅くなるよ。 

If I understood it right,she was at the beach or something,that's why she is late.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

Google translate:
Today I went from the sea, and slow.

It's not a spoiler.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

who posted this is not real ohana right?
イタチは消滅 
Itachi disappears


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

shibunari said:


> who posted this is not real ohana right?
> イタチは消滅
> Itachi disappears



no its a fake poster.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> who posted this is not real ohana right?
> イタチは消滅
> Itachi disappears


really? chapter is crap


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> really? chapter is crap



thats a fake poster.i just pointed that out.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

The entire chapter is about Itachi disappearing?

So, is he gradually fading out and waving for 17 pages?


----------



## Penance (Aug 24, 2011)

> The entire chapter is about Itachi disappearing?
> 
> So, is he gradually fading out and waving for 17 pages?



^Fake spoiler...


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> The entire chapter is about Itachi disappearing?
> 
> So, is he gradually fading out and waving for 17 pages?



thats a fake poster.
ohana didnt write anything yet.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

I know it's a fake spoiler.

It should be the real spoiler.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

ignore the post  since its not spoielrs at all.


----------



## navy (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope the spoiler i posted was real....


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

In start of that spoiler it says "unverified". So it's most likely a fake.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 24, 2011)

well it mentions sasuke, it's a fake


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> well it mentions sasuke, it's a fake



Yeah. : D It's a fake.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

chapter is all about Sasuke. Fake


----------



## navy (Aug 24, 2011)

I deleted it...

My bad.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> I deleted it...
> 
> My bad.


your spoiler is written in chinese. It's fake without the japanese source


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone check manyou or any other place where chinese raw pic are hosted?


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 24, 2011)

I really miss nagato. I actually wanted him to kill bee or whatever.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> I really miss nagato. I actually wanted him to kill bee or whatever.



You mean capture, right?

No one could possibly want Bee to die, as awesome as he is.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> You mean capture, right?
> 
> No one could possibly want Bee to die, as awesome as he is.



Nagato could revive him later


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> You mean capture, right?
> 
> No one could possibly want Bee to die, as awesome as he is.




if bee were to captured, im sure he'll die too after the extraction


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> You mean capture, right?
> 
> No one could possibly want Bee to die, as awesome as he is.



he's a black wannabe :/

not gonna lie, aside from some comedy, i honestly can't stand him.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> if bee were to captured, im sure he'll die too after the extraction



samehada will help him survive


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> samehada will help him survive



theyll knock bee unconscious, put samehada in a very far place, then kill bee.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

So many Bee haters on NF. Just to piss you guys off, I hope he survives, always avoiding capture - forcing you haters to sit through 10 more Akatsuki vs Bee battles.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> theyll knock bee unconscious, put samehada in a very far place, then kill bee.



And who is capable of something like that, when Itachi is protecting him?


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> So many Bee haters on NF. Just to piss you guys off, I hope he survives, always avoiding capture - forcing you haters to sit through 10 more Akatsuki vs Bee battles.




i mean, who loves bees? got stung by one about 3 hours ago.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> And who is capable of something like that, when Itachi is protecting him?




oh you  OKAY!!!! bee lives!


----------



## Nimander (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm honestly thinking that Kabuto is gonna take a more active role now that his back has been forced against the wall with the loss of Nagato and Itachi.

*pointedly staying on topic*


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I'm honestly thinking that Kabuto is gonna take a more active role now that his back has been forced against the wall with the loss of Nagato and Itachi.
> 
> *pointedly staying on topic*



Are you implying that he will join the battle field himself? What would happen to all of the other Edos under his command?


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

itachi captures bee


----------



## Nimander (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Are you implying that he will join the battle field himself? What would happen to all of the other Edos under his command?



He's already lost a fair number of the Edos.  IIRC, his heaviest concentration of Edos remaining are those fighting Kakashi's division, and those fighting Gaara/Oonoki.  

Should he show his face on the battlefield?  No, that would be just plain stupid, especially with how many people are looking for him.  But I can see him changing tactics to either more aggressively interfere with Madara's plans, or deciding to go after Sasuke sooner than anticipated.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Nimander said:


> He's already lost a fair number of the Edos.  IIRC, his heaviest concentration of Edos remaining are those fighting Kakashi's division, and those fighting Gaara/Oonoki.
> 
> Should he show his face on the battlefield?  No, that would be just plain stupid, especially with how many people are looking for him.  But I can see him changing tactics to either more aggressively interfere with Madara's plans, or deciding to go after Sasuke sooner than anticipated.



So it's time for him to cause utter chaos? 

Can't say I would be mad. I still believe he has other Edos under his command, like the remaining Kages for example. Would be cool to see him summon all of the shinobi he has left.


----------



## Trent (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> You mean capture, right?
> 
> *No one could possibly want Bee to die, as awesome as he is. *



I think it would be pretty fantastic if he did, precisely _*because*_ he is a powerful and popular character.

Madara defeating and killing him via extraction would be a *great *casualty for the vilain's side and a proper send off for Bee who would have managed to survive *two* attemps on his life from Akatsuki and ultimately forcing Big Bad Madara to do the job himself.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Trent said:


> I think it would be pretty fantastic if he did, precisely _*because*_ he is a powerful and popular character.
> 
> Madara defeating and killing him via extraction would be a *great *casualty for the vilain's side and a proper send off for Bee who would have managed to survive *two* attemps on his life from Akatsuki and ultimately forcing Big Bad Madara to do the job himself.



I disagree.

Madara could always kill Naruto instead.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> So it's time for him to cause either chaos?
> 
> Can't say I would be mad. I still believe he has other Edos under his command, like the remaining Kages for example. Would be cool to see him summon all of the shinobi he has left.



Things are going way too smoothly for Madara right now, and Kabuto has just taken a huge hit to his power base.  Throwing a wrench in Madara's plans, leading the Shinobi Alliance to sense weakness and pounce on him, all while drawing attention away from himself, would be the perfect move for him right now.  

He still has enough tools left to achieve whatever it is he's looking to achieve.  He just needs the room and the smarts to pull it off.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Yeah, the art is really crap.
> 
> I predict Orochimaru comes back and gets one paneled again by Itachi.



Don't see a point in that to be honest.

If Orochimaru reappears, I bet Kabuto will snatch him up and absorb all of his power.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't see a point in that to be honest.
> 
> If Orochimaru reappears, I bet Kabuto will snatch him up and absorb all of his power.



Kishi needs to show us a weakness of Totsuka Sword. Since at the moment it seems to be more powerful than the Death God?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Kishi needs to show us a weakness of Totsuka Sword. Since at the moment it seems to be more powerful than the Death God?



Show us a weakness? How could it possibly have a weakness?


----------



## Masato (Aug 24, 2011)

So... Anyway who expect Kabuto to actually admit that he's been loosing and that he lost two extremely powerful "pawns"? Seriusly, he's complete arrogance is annoying. He's acting like he's won every single battle this far. 

Madara kicking his ass would be beyond epic.


----------



## Trent (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Madara could always kill Naruto instead.



Or there's that option, yeah.

Then Sasuke realizes the errors of his way after his best friends death, decides to switch sides and is made to cooperate with former enemy Bee.

Cue wacky hijinks 80s Buddy Movie style then a month or so down the line, hiatus due to Kishi's quite visible mental breakdown.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Masato said:


> Madara kicking his ass would be beyond epic.



True, but it's far too soon for that. Besides, something tells me the "snake" will be used as fodder for the Sharingan once again.


----------



## ashher (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Kishi needs to show us a weakness of Totsuka Sword. Since at the moment it seems to be more powerful than the Death God?



well i don't see anyway to beat it except dodging. Speed can prolly beat totsuka sword...but not demon god sealing.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

ashher said:


> well i don't see anyway to beat it except dodging. Speed can prolly beat totsuka sword...but not demon god sealing.



Dodging or an absorption jutsu, but I don't really believe too many people would be surprised to see that.


----------



## Masato (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> True, but it's far too soon for that. Besides, something tells me the "snake" will be used as fodder for the Sharingan once again.



Sasuke, eh?

I don't know, I wanna see Madara do it. Kabuto shouldn't get away with threatening Madara with the mysterious coffin. Besides, Madara roflstomping Kabuto would make him more "villain-ish", imo.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, Christ...someone wants to live a little, rather than placate a message board. 

Geesh...they must be crazy. 

Now that Kabuto's house of cards is beginning to crumble, I hope he shows the aces in his sleeve. Notably the Sixth Coffin and the mysterious jutsu-one or the other.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn, Sasuke must be so bored - Kishi can't really intend for him to miss out on the entire war, does he?


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 24, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Oh, Christ...someone wants to live a little, rather than placate a message board.
> 
> Geesh...they must be crazy.
> 
> Now that Kabuto's house of cards is beginning to crumble, I hope he shows the aces in his sleeve. Notably the Sixth Coffin and the mysterious jutsu-one or the other.


  the sixth coffin contains madaras body. thats why kabuto said *"dont worry, i havent told anyone"*


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> the sixth coffin contains madaras body. thats why kabuto said *"dont worry, i havent told anyone"*



Yet, he still called Tobi Madara in the last chapter. 

And obtaining his real body means what exactly, anyway? If Madara's soul isn't in the pure world (after life) he can't be summoned with Edo Tensei.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yet, he still called Tobi Madara in the last chapter. Obtaining his real body means what exactly, anyway?
> 
> If Madara's soul isn't in the pure world (after life) he can't be summoned with Edo Tensei.



Madara's EMS jutsu is a Soul-Swapping jutsu , so in his original body its trapped the Soul of the person he took over 

At least that's my theory .


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Madara's EMS jutsu is a Soul-Swapping jutsu , so in his original body its trapped the Soul of the person he took over
> 
> At least that's my theory .



No wonder he wants Sasuke.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yet, he still called Tobi Madara in the last chapter.
> 
> And obtaining his real body means what exactly, anyway? If Madara's soul isn't in the pure world (after life) he can't be summoned with Edo Tensei.




not totally impossible, considering that the moon was actually created by humans. maybe not from edo tensei, maybe its from something else ---> he's stubborn refusal to die? like, who knows?


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> No wonder he wants Sasuke.



Yes , now you're getting what I'm thinking


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> not totally impossible, considering that the moon was actually created by humans. maybe not from edo tensei, maybe its from something else ---> he's stubborn refusal to die? like, who knows?



The moon's creation as nothing to do with this.

I think there is a high chance that Kabuto summoned Madara with Edo Tensei, but that would mean that Tobi really isn't Madara, and the author is toying with us, having Kabuto refer to Tobi as Madara while thinking to himself.


----------



## ashher (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> It's about freedom, adventure and kickass characters who are not homosexuals like Naruto, I mean Oda even makes Okamas epic and awesome
> 
> I wonder if what someone said is true that Madara's soul is in some other plane controlling the body, would be awesome.



problem with OP fans is that they simply refuse to believe that there can be ppl who has perfectly good tastes and  don't like OP.


----------



## aifa (Aug 24, 2011)

One piece's popularity over Naruto in Japan is the same as NFL is more popular than NBA in America, but if we talk about globally.. Naruto seems to be more popular than One piece just like NBA > NFL globally..


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yes , now you're getting what I'm thinking



If what Madara says is true, and those eyes belonged to him to begin with, then his EMS became the Rinnegan already.

Theory failed.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> not saying naruto is the greatest or anything it is bad most of the time. but i got bored with OP. was not interesting and i tried to get into it many times. to no avail.* and who cares if naruto and sasuke are homosexuals*.



Sasuke is asexual Naruto is homo, and I doubt anyone does, but he should just come out, you saw what happened last time he held it in


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke is asexual Naruto is homo, and I doubt anyone does, but he should just come out, you saw what happened last time he held it in



do want to get into it but naruto is the only person who gets a reaction from sauske.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

ashher said:


> problem with OP fans is that they simply refuse to believe that there can be ppl who has perfectly good tastes and  don't like OP.



Good taste ? So people who like One Piece have bad taste ?

So I like Naruto , One Piece and Bleach ; since I have bad taste for liking OP , does that make Naruto and Bleach crap too ? 




Klue said:


> If what Madara says is true, and those eyes belonged to him to begin with, then his EMS became the Rinnegan already.
> 
> Theory failed.



No , because Sasuke has his EMS . Madara problably can't use that tech again and that's why Kabuto wants Sasuke body .

The readon Madara gave his EMS to Nagato ( if it's true ) to evolve into Rinnegan was just to have better control over Juubi . Because we still don't know how Rikodou sennin Sealed and controlled ( or not ) Juubi but for sure it will have something to do with the Rinnegan .

Or he simply needed a rinnegan to read the tablet left behind


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> Spoilers still not out ?
> 
> I want my itachi :33



i want my itachi cover and 17 pages


----------



## takL (Aug 24, 2011)

by that logic she must have disliked other mangas like op, bleach etc on this issue. 

i dont think she got her issue before she left for the beach.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> The moon's creation as nothing to do with this.
> 
> I think there is a high chance that Kabuto summoned Madara with Edo Tensei, but that would mean that Tobi really isn't Madara, and the author is toying with us, having Kabuto refer to Tobi as Madara while thinking to himself.




what i meant was, theres is no such a thing as impossible in world where in their moon was mans creations, dead people being summoned, a dimension with in an eye etc


----------



## aifa (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke is asexual Naruto is homo, and I doubt anyone does, but he should just come out, you saw what happened last time he held it in



Then you should die or get out of Naruto forums.. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2011)

aifa said:


> Then you should die or get out of Naruto forums.. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Shattering (Aug 24, 2011)

aifa said:


> One piece's popularity over Naruto in Japan is the same as NFL is more popular than NBA in America, but if we talk about globally.. Naruto seems to be more popular than One piece just like NBA > NFL globally..



/AGREE

OP is like Naruto Anime Filler for me


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Sasuke is asexual Naruto is homo, and I doubt anyone does, but he should just come out, you saw what happened last time he held it in



Sasuke is gay for Naruto


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> what i meant was, theres is no such a thing as impossible in world where in their moon was mans creations, dead people being summoned, a dimension with in an eye etc



Of course nothing is impossible, but the author would create a plot hole of sorts, if Kabuto intends to summon Madara's soul from out of Tobi's body and into the sacrificial corpse contained within the Six Coffin.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 24, 2011)

aifa said:


> One piece's popularity over Naruto in Japan is the same as NFL is more popular than NBA in America, but if we talk about globally.. Naruto seems to be more popular than One piece just like NBA > NFL globally..



Yeah look what they did with One Piece in the west. All this censor fucked One Piece so much it got worse. Naruto was censored too but not in such a hilarious way like one piece i mean they even censore the story....

You throw the fucking gauntlet to the ground

Sure i wouldnt like one piece after this ...


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> i want my itachi cover and 17 pages



Itachi cover  that would be too awesome


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

aifa said:


> Then you should die or get out of Naruto forums.. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!



Jizz?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

*Klue*, stop posting irrelevant things. You can discuss that shit in KL or somewhere else.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Good taste ? So people who like One Piece have bad taste ?
> 
> So I like Naruto , One Piece and Bleach ; since I have bad taste for liking OP , does that make Naruto and Bleach crap too ?



he does not mean op people have bad taste he just said people who like op seem to think people who dont like it have bad taste in manga. but that is not the case many people like different things then others but that does not mean one is better then the other. just to one person one thing is better and to another something else is. it is a matter of opinion.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2011)

Seriously,just knock the One Piece talk already.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> i want my itachi cover and 17 pages



Nagato deserves the cover, seeing that he is the one being sealed, apparently. 



blacksword said:


> *Klue*, stop posting irrelevant things. You can discuss that shit in KL or somewhere else.



I'm on topic, while yal are discussing One Piece.

Fall back.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh come on! just stop this Naruto vs. One Piece mini-thread you've created here.
Everybody knows "Hunter x Hunter" is far better than the three of them together.

XDDD


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

aifa said:


> Then you should die or get out of Naruto forums.. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!



Hey don't be mad cuz I am hot brohan 


@Addy most likely 

@ladytenten HxH looked like it was drawn by a retarded child, then the author got sick and it looked worse than if a retarded child was drawing it.

But yeah I think that's enough of this offtopic


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

fuck! here is 7:53 am 
last week 08:00 am manga comes out!


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato deserves the cover, seeing that he is the one being sealed, apparently.



kishi loves sharingan so itachi wins


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 24, 2011)

aifa said:


> Then you should die or get out of Naruto forums.. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!



This.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 24, 2011)

whats taking sooooooooooooooooooooo long. its like 4am?????


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Hey don't be mad cuz I am hot brohan
> 
> 
> @Addy most likely



hatters gonna hate


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> he does not mean op people have bad taste he just said people who like op seem to think people who dont like it have bad taste in manga. but that is not the case many people like different things then others but that does not mean one is better then the other. just to one person one thing is better and to another something else is. it is a matter of opinion.



That's my point exactly . I like them both and they all have things in which they are better than the other .


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

shibunari said:


> fuck! here is 7:53 am
> last week 08:00 am manga comes out!


and the crap survived


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 24, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> who's more handsome? Itachi-sama or monkey D. luffy?



Second season Monkey D. luffy.
Itachi is too girlish to me.

But Leorio (from Hunter x Hunter) is more handsome.


----------



## Zaeed (Aug 24, 2011)

Man, I'm hoping these spoilers come out in the next hour or so otherwise I'll miss them for the next 16 hours. Gotta sleep for work. I wonder if she has the mag or she will get it on the way home.

PS: OP is not as popular in the US because the 4kids dub wrecked its early reputation IMO.


----------



## Thor (Aug 24, 2011)

Any Naruto arc>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fishman Island.

Real talk. Drink your tears OP worshipers.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 24, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> Second season Monkey D. luffy.
> Itachi is too girlish to me.
> 
> But Leorio (from Hunter x Hunter) is more handsome.




actually, my female friends have a crush on kuroro lucifer


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Aug 24, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> Second season Monkey D. luffy.
> Itachi is too *girlish *to me.
> 
> But Leorio (from Hunter x Hunter) is more handsome.



Itachi sama isn?t girlish


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> Second season Monkey D. luffy.
> Itachi is too girlish to me.
> 
> But Leorio (from Hunter x Hunter) is more handsome.



deadpool is the sexiest


----------



## lathia (Aug 24, 2011)

Whats up? I assume this chapter switched back to Hokagezz vs Hokagezzz since no spoilers have been posted!


----------



## Trent (Aug 24, 2011)

OP _*and*_ _Bleach_ already have spoilers. With *pictures. *

Ohana, I am disappoint. 



Reddress00 said:


> Itachi sama isn?t girlish



He had a pony tail and _*wears black nail varnish on his fingernails!!!*_.

He's girly, way more than his bro actually. But is still very badass.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> Itachi sama isn?t girlish



He is bishie in his current incarnation no matter how you look at it 

@aifa why not?  I am still on good terms with the staff  (you know the people who actually work on the manga )


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Trent said:


> OP _*and*_ _Bleach_ already have spoilers. With *pictures. *
> 
> Ohana, I am disappoint.



Must be really dull.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol One Piece.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 24, 2011)

Thor said:


> Any Naruto arc>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fishman Island.
> 
> Real talk. Drink your tears OP worshipers.



You accidently used capslock after "arc"...


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Must be really dull.



nope


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 24, 2011)

Reddress00 said:


> Itachi sama isn?t girlish



Your avatar doesn't help 

--------------------------

Itachi looks just like Killua's older brother, I just can't imagine them in a manly pose.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

*Portgas D. Ace is more handsome*

I need the fucking spoiler


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> He is bishie in his current incarnation no matter how you look at it



bishi means beautiful boy and beautiful boy doesn?t always mean girlish ,A man who looks like a girl is ugly and not beautiful at all  damn when will the spoilers be out


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

One Piece has like 13452652 characters and all of them are worthless and irrelevant fodders except for Luffy. That's why that manga sucks.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> Your avatar doesn't help
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Itachi looks just like Killua's older brother, I just can't imagine them in a manly pose.



it's anime. any handsome guy looks like a girl


----------



## Masato (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> One Piece has like 13452652 characters and all of them are worthless and irrelevant fodders except for Luffy. That's why that manga sucks.



Same thing can be said about Naruto.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> One Piece has like 13452652 characters and all of them are worthless and irrelevant fodders except for Luffy. That's why that manga sucks.



I think we are done with the offtopic bro


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 24, 2011)

Finally pics are out.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 24, 2011)

Pics are out.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Chapter won't disappoint. Kabuto will unleash more chakra, regaining hold over Nagato long enough to use a new Rinnegan jutsu to prevent Itachi's Totsuka sword from sealing him.

A few random and convenient plot devices later, Nagato is freed of Kabuto's will. Everyone is happy and faps continuously.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Must be really dull.



NO 
she fainted with Itachi's awesomeness


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> Same thing can be said about Naruto.


no. last chapter is the example. 

Naruto was completely overshadowed by irrelevant character. In one pice only Luffy is allowed to shine.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

So much for Nagato not being sealed , not a single panel...


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue bro, sorry no Nagato for you, have a hug from me <3


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

nagato has an awesome orochimaru tounge panel. he gains some respect..


also, itachi rols solo. and what is that thing with a rasengan on the last page?


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't see how Madara can be beaten right now unless every major character strength wise (Kages, Bee, Itachi, Sasuke, Naruto etc.) team up.

Look what Nagato did to Naruto. He beat him in seconds. Ditto for Bee.

If it wasn't for Itachi having the perfect counter to Edo-Tensei, all three would have been killed.

Madara has 6 other bodies to right for him, that are immortal. He has S/T Ninjutsu that allows him to be anywhere at anytime. He can phase, making him invulnerable to Taijutsu/Ninjutsu etc. Add on to that he can warp you / suck out your soul if you even touch him, and absorb all your chakra in moments by a single touch..

I don't see it.


----------



## Saturnine (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> it's anime. any handsome guy looks like a girl



Dragonball Z averts this. It's an anime too and handsome men look like men there.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

Everyone slow clap for Kabuto.

It looks like he finally figured out that having Itachi free is a bad thing.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabuto's tongue panel was so gross. Never thought I'd see him do that for some reason.


----------



## crzyman007 (Aug 24, 2011)

its there


10char


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Chapter won't disappoint. Kabuto will unleash more chakra, regaining hold over Nagato long enough to use a new Rinnegan jutsu to prevent Itachi's Totsuka sword from sealing him.
> 
> A few random and convenient plot devices later, Nagato is freed of Kabuto's will. Everyone is happy and faps continuously.



i am so sorry 

i told you not to fall for the preview trap


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

Well at least we have Naruto clone soloing Mu next chapter


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kabuto's tongue panel was so gross. Never thought I'd see him do that for some reason.



gross? 

it's  oro's sig


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> i am so sorry
> 
> i told you not to fall for the preview trap



Yeah, you did.

But it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 24, 2011)

OP vs Naruto again?Well nither of them are the best.But still both are fun/interesting. for me the best manga has to be Berserk(only problem it comes out like once in fuc.... month).Best anime either Death Note,Berserk,Hellsing,Monster or Detective Conan.
Anyway when will we get goddamn spoilers?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> Dragonball Z averts this. It's an anime too and handsome men look like men there.


DBZ > HST.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

@Juubi I bet that's the real Naruto.

Also Kabuto is mad, he mad.


@sestas Berserk is seinen ofc it's better, not to mention the godly art


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

The most important thing:

Itachi left B and Naruto and he's going on rampage 


And second Mizu's jutsu(genjutsu) is awesome, he phases through Shuriken like it's nothing.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi going to fight... Kabuto?
Sasuke maybe?

AW SNAP!
I though he was going to reach nehan this chapter. Guess not.
Also, glad that shitty orochimaru theory was bull.
I find it silly that the seals from the shinobi forces would work better than susano'o.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> @Juubi I bet that's the real Naruto.
> 
> Also Kabuto is mad, he mad.



He is super mad, now Itachi is coming for him.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

lol my prediction failed. Nagato is sealed. Fuck.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 24, 2011)

Is that Naruto about to WTFpwn Muu from above with a Rasengan?

Make this happen, Kishi.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> The most important thing:
> 
> Itachi left B and Naruto and he's going on rampage



Like Kakashi.


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 24, 2011)

at this rate itachi'll own kabuto next chapter


----------



## Agony (Aug 24, 2011)

i wonder where is itachi going?


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> Dragonball Z averts this. It's an anime too and handsome men look like men there.



every rule has an exception.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> What is that guy/thing jumping down to Naruto and Bee? Anyone know at all.



What pic   ?


----------



## Lovely (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like Naruto has to figure out which group to go to first.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 24, 2011)

shit chapter


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Well at least we have Naruto clone soloing Mu next chapter



Probably. How is Naruto butting into another fight that isn't his good? 

Hell, we will never see a good guy die at this rate, if Kishi doesn't even have the guts to kill off minor old guys like Oonoki.



Klue said:


> He is super mad, now Itachi is coming for him.



Seriously?

And Kabuto's excited about that? I wasn't aware he was suicidal.

It looks like he's in an "haha I'll have my revenge!" mode there, which means he'll get stomped.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yeah, you did.
> 
> But it was fun while it lasted.



i have to admit, the idea of nagato fighting for longer was something i was looking for.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

Where is the other half of the chapter ? We're missing another 8/9 pages


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Looks like Naruto has to figure out which group to go to first.



His clones are every where already.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> The most important thing:
> 
> Itachi left B and Naruto and he's going on rampage



off panel. what is that? third one already?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

I think Itachi is on his way to Kabuto's location, to use his Sharingan and put an end to Edo Tensei.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

When is Naruto going to pass out already? He should've ran out of chakra.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 24, 2011)

Heeey, Susanoo's color went back to the way it was in the tankobon. Guess you were right, Nesha.

Why's it behind him though? This ain't Ninja Storm 2!


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

I will actually  irl if Kabuto _knew_ that stuff happened but chose not to act. =/

Though, I don't see how the new chapter says Nagato couldn't actually absorb the sword in a fight. Seems he achieved nirvana and the fodder nin used to revive him, locked away in Totsuka. 

--

But I guess my idea that Muu would be beat by Naruto was kinda true. 
Where's Itachi going? No trio battle? 
I guess that's a subtle message that he's no match for Madara I guess- unless he's going for Madara in which case rest in peace Itachi.

Though I don't agree with anyone saying Itachi would stomp Kabuto if he is going for Kabuto; this is the guy who is meant to defeat Sasuke, I don't think Itachi will be able to stomp him.

IMO Kabuto>Nagato, and Itachi couldn't even take Nagato on his own.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> off panel. what is that? third one already?


addy, seriously you suck at reading.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lovely (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> His clones are every where already.



The clone he just made looked like it malfunctioned though. =/


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabuto is coming...time to run to the hills


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> I think Itachi is on his way to Kabuto's location, to use his Sharingan and put an end to Edo Tensei.



Kabuto better get that 6th coffin ready...


----------



## Zaeed (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> What pic   ?



The pic where Itachi leaves. My mistake I didn't realize Itachi was jumping away.  

---------------

I wish I could read what Kabuto had to say. 

How come Naruto was normal one second and Chakra mode the next second? I don't get that. Did he just instantly de activate and re activate?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely said:


> The clone he just made looked like it malfunctioned though. =/



True, but isn't one of his clones attacking Muu currently?


----------



## Aiku (Aug 24, 2011)

OH MY, ITACHI WENT FLYING. 

I BET HE'S GOING TO GO LOOK FOR SASUKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Kabuto better get that 6th coffin ready...



I hope it's Rikudou.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope Itachi rapes Kabuto...

Kabuto, Nagato and Oro in the blissful genjutsu world


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> True, but isn't one of his clones attacking Muu currently?



I seriously think it's the real one 

Also I don't think Itachi will take Kabuto out.


Lol at Raikage getting owned by Temari, Shika better never cheat on her.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 24, 2011)

So much for Kakashi vs Kabuto


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

No chakra?  Or is using Kage Bunshins with RM catching up to him now? 


Well I guess its sort of confirmed: Nagato is all Rinnegan and whatever Nagato can do... Madara can do.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 24, 2011)

And... here it comes! 
Another shitty chapter of NarutoChrist saving the day.

Gaara, just leave already, I don't want to see you being saved like a Disney princess in danger by prince charming Uzumaki... again ??


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

So no one can translate what the hell are they talking about ? 

The haters are starting already ? This manga is called Naruto , if you don't want to see him saving the day and winning fights why are you reading this in the first place ?


----------



## Agony (Aug 24, 2011)

someone translate those pages pls!!!


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Now I really need to know what Kabuto says about Itachi. Where is Itachi going?

Naruto seems to be getting exhausted, but a clone, still in KM, is still gonna destroy Muu next chapter?


At any rate, as I thought.. Nagato isn't coming back. He said his farewells. It would've been weird if he had remained.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, now I have following theory:

Kabuto wants to face Itachi to get his immortal Uchiha body.

edit:

Fuck that Kabuto could've overtaken him when he was  still under control 

So Itachi vs Kabuto next?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> No chakra?



Looks like he is running dangerously low. I wonder what's going to happen to him in the immediate future. I can't imagine him lasting another battle.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

we need translation to the page of what kabutos is thinking about.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi should seal Naruto and Gaara too.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Kabuto better get that 6th coffin ready...



i predicted a long time ago that itachi would fight the 6th coffin. didn't want to post it becuase people were really meen back then about ET itachi


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> When is Naruto going to pass out already? He should've ran out of chakra.



we are talking about kyubii chakra.. he has so much of it, its like the dude is running on a nuclear reactor.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Okay, now I have following theory:
> 
> Kabuto wants to face Itachi to get his immortal Uchiha body.



No, that's impossible. He already had Itachi before. An Edo Tensei is no good. He needs a living Uchiha like Sasuke.

Kabuto knows that he's fucked.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Natichan said:


> Lololol Kabuto he is about to get stomped i think now it's the best time to reveal the identity of the 6th coffin



And once that happens, he'll be one step closer from removing himself from the final villain race.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

The Scientist said:


> we are talking about kyubii chakra.. he has so much of it, its like the dude is running on a nuclear reactor.


The Kyubi is taking his chakra though, he can't just ignore that.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> i predicted a long time ago that itachi would fight the 6th coffin. didn't want to post it becuase people were really meen back then about ET itachi



Itachi vs. real EMS undead Madara?!?! Now that would be hype.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 24, 2011)

Where is Oro?Damn I really wanted to believe that Oro is coming back.Well atleat he will not be trolled again...


----------



## Prototype (Aug 24, 2011)

Please, Kishi, don't let Mū be defeated at Naruto's hands.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Itachi should seal Naruto and Gaara too.



That would certainly end Madara's war efforts forever.

Good plan.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Itachi should seal Naruto and Gaara too.



I would love to see him try it


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 24, 2011)

Natichan said:


> Lololol Kabuto he is about to get stomped i think now it's the best time to reveal the identity of the 6th coffin



I bet it is the real Uchiha Madara.
Who's with me?

Anyone?


----------



## Trent (Aug 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> When is Naruto going to pass out already? He should've ran out of chakra.



It might be why he couldn't do more than one clone just then. He's spent.

I wouldn't mind having him sit out the next few fights while he recovers. We saw a lot of him lately.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi asked to Bee  take care of Naruto pek


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Prototype said:


> Please, Kishi, don't let Mū be defeated at Naruto's hands.



Don't you mean: "Please Kishi, don't let Mū be defeated at Naruto's clone's hands."


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> And... here it comes!
> Another shitty chapter of NarutoChrist saving the day.
> 
> Gaara, just leave already, I don't want to see you being saved like a Disney princess in danger by prince charming Uzumaki... again ??



a boss does not do grunt's work


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> And once that happens, he'll be one step closer from removing himself from the final villain race.



i hope itachi laughs his ass of and makes fun of how kabuto is fail and is not orochimaru


----------



## Prototype (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't you mean: "Please Kishi, don't let Mū be defeated at Naruto's clone's hands."



Same difference. 
Regardless, time to expect the worst.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabuto is fucking idiot


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't you mean: "Please Kishi, don't let Mū be defeated at Naruto's clone's hands."



I don't think thats Naruto's clone, because his Shadowclone is supposed to be heading to the Zetsu clones.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 24, 2011)

All the incipient Naruto hate makes me feel all warm and tingly inside.pek


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> i hope itachi laughs his ass of and makes fun of how kabuto is fail and is not orochimaru



From Itachi's perspective, Orochimaru was pure fail too.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I would love to see him try it



he already did and they are they are in the sword's genjutsu


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> The Kyubi is taking his chakra though, he can't just ignore that.



is he?? I thought Naruto beat it into submission??


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I don't think thats Naruto's clone, because his Shadowclone is supposed to be heading to the Zetsu clones.



Good point.

I forgot about that somehow.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

so muu is about to be taken by a naruto clone?


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

if kabuto says that he planned this, i would just 

i mean, he had the goddamn reningan at his hand.


----------



## Krombacher (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> No, that's impossible. He already had Itachi before. An Edo Tensei is no good. He needs a living Uchiha like Sasuke.
> 
> Kabuto knows that he's fucked.



Edo Itachi defeating Kabuto would be bad writing on a whole new level

So I expect Kabuto to win.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> so muu is about to be taken by a naruto clone?



It seems like that


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato's soul hadn't escaped. 

Damn you Kishi.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Whoa. Itachi sealed the entire body, not just the soul.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> so muu is about to be taken by a naruto clone?



sadly yes


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> he already did and they are they are in the sword's genjutsu



I still see Naruto running around saving Kages , please Itachi give me more Genjutsus like this one


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue new spoiler pic was posted just to torture you


----------



## son_michael (Aug 24, 2011)

so either that's one of the old RM naruto clones or it means Naruto just arrived to that fight at the speed of light


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato is stomped. lol


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato's soul hadn't escaped.
> 
> Damn you Kishi.


Kishi dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Whoa. Itachi sealed the entire body, not just the soul.



he sealed orochimaru's soul, body, and his summon


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> if kabuto says that he planned this, i would just
> 
> i mean, he had the goddamn reningan at his hand.



No way he planned this. He thought back on how Itachi took care of Nagato's summons, then slammed his fist into the ground. He definitely was owned by Itachi, no doubt about it.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 24, 2011)

i want to know what itachi says to naruto to make him think of his friends. chapter looks really good. 

naruto vs muu is gonna be awesome


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato's final words:



			
				Nagato said:
			
		

> Fuck, I'm not going to where Jiraiya is after all.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> No way he planned this. He thought back on how Itachi took care of Nagato's summons, then slammed his fist into the ground. He definitely was owned by Itachi, no doubt about it.



That laugh seemed like a grim, "I'm screwed." Maybe he discovered that Edo Tensei has a risk after all?


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

i wonder what nagato said.
oh well time to move on.too bad its ended that way.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> i want to know what itachi says to naruto to make him think of his friends. chapter looks really good.



Something about will of fire or Hokage. 


> naruto vs muu is gonna be awesome



Yeah... if you mean awesomely LAME.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I still see Naruto running around saving Kages , please Itachi give me more Genjutsus like this one



it's a bliss genjutsu. that is why naruto is the hero again and itachi is gone 

so itachi won't steal naruto's thunder


----------



## Volture (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato's final words:


> mememememe


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi is a boss.

He solo'd Nagato. One-Shot him and all.

Damn son. We are not worthy.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Poor Nagato. 



Ichiurto said:


> Itachi is a boss.
> 
> He solo'd Nagato. One-Shot him and all.
> 
> Damn son. We are not worthy.


Lolno.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Whoa. Itachi sealed the entire body, not just the soul.



Have you read the manga?
He sealed Oro the same way...


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> Have you read the manga?
> He sealed Oro the same way...



Orochimaru didn't have a real body at the time. It was his chakra coming out of Sasuke.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

lol @Nagato fans getting their hopes up after a preview....

He can still get out of the gourd, you know....








no.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Orochimaru didn't have a real body at the time. It was his chakra coming out of Sasuke.



I thought he generated a new body for himself.

Isn't that his specialty?


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Orochimaru didn't have a real body at the time. It was his chakra coming out of Sasuke.



Yeah, it was his soul....


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 24, 2011)

damn i'm sad about nagato's death even if i'm itachitard.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Something about will of fire or Hokage.
> 
> 
> Yeah... if you mean awesomely LAME.





Naruto one shotting Edo tensei's with rasengan is not lame . Rasengan is supposed to be a deadly jutsu, what better way to show its power?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like an interesting chapter especially as one of the clones looks like it has reached the desert battlefield I wonder how much Gaara is going to bitch that Naruto has basically ignored what the Kage's agreed (even though going by votes now Naruto is being allowed into the war)

Also I am wondering what Kabuto's next move will be.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder where Itachi is going... If he goes to Madara he's gonna get raped.

Also Naruto's clone going to oneshot Mu?


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> No way he planned this. He thought back on how Itachi took care of Nagato's summons, then slammed his fist into the ground. He definitely was owned by Itachi, no doubt about it.



yes but................ sorry, i just keep comparing this to  sandime vs orochimaru. why wasn't this fight like that one? 

kabuto would have become badass for once in his shitty character life.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> lol @Nagato fans getting their hopes up after a preview....
> 
> He can still get out of the gourd, you know....



only if itachi will bring him out. or sasuke himself.
im not sure how it even works with edos.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha Nagato. Feel for him...a little.




Anyway I want to know where Itachi is going.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Orochimaru didn't have a real body at the time. It was his chakra coming out of Sasuke.



i thought sauske sealed him and his body? anyway, now we know that itachi's sword can seal soul and body unlike sandime's sealing jutsu which i find odd 

it was the same jutsu that sealed kyuubi's soul and body. was it?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Is it even possible to let people out of Itachi's gourd?


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Haha Nagato. Feel for him...a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I want to know where Itachi is going.



probably Kabuto or Madara.
i hope Madara though.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 24, 2011)

nagato says "bye guys, l8rs!"

one thing, naruto claims he can deal all of the edo tenseis himself
then he tries kage bunshin and cant do it in chakra mode
so bee tells him not to make any more chakra mode kage bunshins

itachi tells naruto "hokage is not someone who supports everyone. hokage is supported by everyone. dont forget your friends."
then itachi says "killer bee, please take care of naruto" then uses art of run no jutsu

gaara says "BEHIND YOU TSUCHIKAGE"
tsuchikage says "ARRGH NOT AT A TIME LIKE THIS" bascially talking about his back giving way at the wrong time lol

anyway this chapter is pretty shit


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

So nobody really make the effort just to translate the most important parts ? C'mon I'll rep whoever does it


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> lol @Nagato fans getting their hopes up after a preview....
> 
> He can still get out of the gourd, you know....
> 
> ...



don't blame them 

i blame the guy who hyped it so much. he had gai as his av?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

He's not getting out that gourd, it's over.

I wanted to see him interact with Madara so badly - this sucks!!


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Susanoo is so ridiculously awesome! Nice to see that Itachi can operate outside of its protection as well.

Mizukage also looks awesome. Does he have Madara's phasing ability or something? And what is his clam doing lol?


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> nagato says "bye guys, l8rs!"
> 
> itachi tells naruto "hokage is not someone who supports everyone. hokage is supported by everyone. dont forget your friends."
> then itachi says "killer bee, please take care of naruto" then uses art of run no jutsu



Can you translate Kabuto's part?


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> nagato says "bye guys, l8rs!"
> 
> itachi tells naruto "hokage is not someone who supports everyone. hokage is supported by everyone. dont forget your friends."
> then itachi says "killer bee, please take care of naruto" then uses art of run no jutsu
> ...



translate the rest my freind


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Susanoo is so ridiculously awesome! Nice to see that Itachi can operate outside of its protection as well.
> 
> Mizukage also looks awesome. Does he have Madara's phasing ability or something? And what is his clam doing lol?



I thought that was an illusion.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 24, 2011)

looks like naruto is about to hit muu


----------



## Rikudou-kun (Aug 24, 2011)

From all other edos, why Nagato has to stuck in genjutsu forever? 
Like if his life wasn't enough shit already, his death is now too. I feel sorry for him, I hoped He'd finally get peace.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 24, 2011)

So Susanoo is realy a summon technique ?  I always thought it was a chakra construct formed by the users chakra .


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Great, now Nagato is sealed and Itachi ran off, screw Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Something about will of fire or Hokage.
> 
> 
> Yeah... if you mean awesomely LAME.



kishi doesnt dissapoint me every time. i keep my hopes up.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, Itachi did try to seal Nagato.

I wonder where Itachi decided to go off to by himself.  Does no one think leaving the two jinchuuriki totally alone is a bad idea?  I understand the Raikage let Naruto and Killer B leave confinement.  It doesn't mean the alliance should be completely unaware when the two are attacked by Edo Tensei.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol my prediction failed. Nagato is sealed. Fuck.



And if you took my bet you would have been banned from the Telegrams for a week.

:ho


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

I think kabuto is calm thanks to "that jutsu" :ho


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> *itachi tells naruto "hokage is not someone who supports everyone. hokage is supported by everyone. dont forget your friends."*
> 
> anyway this chapter is pretty shit



About time someone told him that.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 24, 2011)

am i the only one who isn't bothered by Nagato's demise?

The story has to move on :ho


Naruto to *off-panel* Muu!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> So Susanoo is realy a summon technique ?  I always thought it was a chakra construct formed by the users chakra .



Where do you get the idea that it's a summoning technique?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> I thought that was an illusion.


That crossed my mind too, but he stays present. And did he genjutsu the entire army?


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope Gaara says ,,who the hell called you here?I was suppose to kick kages ass.now gtfo and mind your own business''


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

> 799 (163 members & 636 guests)


so many banned people :amazed


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 24, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> I hope Gaara says ,,who the hell called you here?I was suppose to kick kages ass.now gtfo and mind your own business''



Yeah and then he gets a Rasengan from the back and dies for good


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> That crossed my mind too, but he stays present. And did he genjutsu the entire army?



Don't know.

I'm just rolling with the idea that he is a genjutsu user.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Where does it say otherwise?



The DB describes Susanoo as something which is created by the users chakra and life force but this chapter makes it look like a sentient being which the caster can summon at will. I could be wrong though


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

itachi is the garbage man and he just threw away the garbage.

kabuto looks pissed but at the same time salivating over susanno, i suspect zetsu was video taping this like the perv he is.

looks like naruto rasengan's more kages.

itachi probably left to search for sasuke


----------



## SaiST (Aug 24, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> So Susanoo is realy a summon technique ?  I always thought it was a chakra construct formed by the users chakra .


It is... A _"chakra construct"_, that is. Just because it doesn't completely surround him all the time doesn't really change that. 

This isn't the first time Itachi has stood outside of Susanoo's body, by the way. It was behind him as he was approaching Sasuke in Chapter 393 as well.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> nagato says "bye guys, l8rs!"
> 
> one thing, naruto claims he can deal all of the edo tenseis himself
> then he tries kage bunshin and cant do it in chakra mode
> ...



Nagato really says just bye guys laters?
what about kabutos page?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, Itachi did try to seal Nagato.
> 
> I wonder where Itachi decided to go off to by himself.  Does no one think leaving the two jinchuuriki totally alone is a bad idea?  I understand the Raikage let Naruto and Killer B leave confinement.  It doesn't mean the alliance should be completely unaware when the two are attacked by Edo Tensei.


Yeah, that makes no sense. But hey! It's plot. If it wasn't for Itachi they would've lost the Jins already...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 24, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> nagato says "bye guys, l8rs!"
> 
> one thing, naruto claims he can deal all of the edo tenseis himself
> then he tries kage bunshin and cant do it in chakra mode
> ...



naruto is about to learn his final lesson. been waiting for it. now he can stop with all that carrying everyone's hatred and whatnot. awesome


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol my prediction failed. Nagato is sealed. Fuck.



dude, me and others told you many times for the past two days not to trust it 100%. but noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo previews are always right


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The DB describes Susanoo as something which is created by the users chakra and life force but this chapter makes it look like a sentient being which the caster can summon at will. I could be wrong though




*Spoiler*: __ 









Not the first time we've seen this.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't know.
> 
> I'm just rolling with the idea that he is a genjutsu user.


Hmm.. maybe it's a genjutsu produced by the clam's steam.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

so basicly the kages are getting owned without them showing much.
just great.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 24, 2011)

That's Konohamaru using Rasengan on Muu.

Believe it!


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Aug 24, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> I hope Gaara says ,,who the hell called you here?I was suppose to kick kages ass.now gtfo and mind your own business''



Naruto will just tell him to stfu and nobody called him to the battlefield he decided to enter the war himself cue Gaara acting like a bitch though it would be funny to see a Naruto clone one panel Gaara


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 24, 2011)

SaiST said:


> It is... A _"chakra construct"_, that is. Just because it doesn't completely surround him all the time doesn't really change that.
> 
> This isn't the first time Itachi has stood outside of Susanoo's body, by the way. It was behind him as he was approaching Sasuke in Chapter 393 as well.



I didnt notice that but if it was purely Itachi's chakra shouldnt it be around his body like the Bijuu shrouds which are surrounding the Jinchuuriki ?
I mean, you dont see the actual Bijuu get out of the Jinchuuriki, the more interesting thing is that the DB also says that Susanoo is the guardian diety of the Uchiha so perhaps each Uchiha has a different "Susanoo"/guardian.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> so basicly the kages are getting owned without them showing much.
> just great.



The Nidaime Mizukage isn't getting owned. 

Genjutsu! :ho


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 24, 2011)

@lk3mizt said:


> am i the only one who isn't bothered by Nagato's demise?
> 
> The story has to move on :ho
> 
> ...



nope, youre not the only one.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 24, 2011)

Rikudou-kun said:


> From all other edos, why Nagato has to stuck in genjutsu forever?
> Like if his life wasn't enough shit already, his death is now too. I feel sorry for him, I hoped He'd finally get peace.



LOL, he's in a _blissful_ genjutsu. He'll be enjoying his time in there.

As long as he doesn't have to share it with Orochimaru, anyway.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 24, 2011)

The Sandaime Raikage isnt going to get pwned before he shows his black lightning and the second Mizukage still has his Yin element powers.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Nidaime Mizukage isn't getting owned.
> 
> Genjutsu! :ho



genjutsu > all. 100% proven


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 24, 2011)

kabuto basically gives exposition on itachi's kunai skills, and mentions that itachi was hiding with a plan to use the kunai

yes, kunai > rinnegan techs

kabuto doens't exactly say this, but imo this proves that itachi > nagato due to the difference in intelligence


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabuto: It's about time I need to bring out my reserve...

----

Itachi: Don't attempt to do it alone.  The one most suitable for ending this Edo Tensei is me.  I have an idea...

----

Itachi: The 'person who becomes Hokage' is not what people acknowledge//It's 'the person who's acknowledged by the people' who becomes Hokage.

Itachi: ...Don't forget about your comrades.

---

Itachi: Killer Bee...I'll leave Naruto to you.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 24, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yeah and then he gets a Rasengan from the back and dies for good



that would still be better than tallking some shit like ,, Im so glad yoe came to help.you saved as''Gaara is my favorite but if kishi makes him say that shit he would be better dead.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 24, 2011)

To me it looks like Kabuto is just going to get serious,i mean he was quite pissed.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> kabuto basically gives exposition on *itachi's kunai skills*
> yes, kunai > rinnegan techs



great, now we will see 1000000000000 threads about it 

+ sasuke > reningan by this logic


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

Settles the debate, he was sealed. Seems fitting if you look at it from the Buddhist perception: he last used the God Realm; the most blissful realm- ended in a blissful Genjutsu.

Now this is probably the best thing as it can prevent Kabuto from resummoning Nagato.

Though I don't see how this ends the whole Nagato was stuffed the moment he was stabbed; in actual battle Nagato likely would've used the talking time to absorb or Shinra Tensei.
So for you battledomers, this isn't conclusive proof that Totsuka is instant with its sealing; you generally don't get talking time if its _._

Though Kabuto seems confident, after raging about losing Nagato.
We've got that snake/serpent look, meaning don't expect a stomp; Kabuto has plot relevance. 

But I guess in the ever debated Nagato-Itachi (whose more powerful): I guess Kabuto's relative apathy to losing Itachi and rage to losing Nagato is a good indicator.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> kabuto basically gives exposition on itachi's kunai skills
> 
> yes, kunai > rinnegan techs



Can you give us an actual translation, up to the panel where Kabuto shows off his tongue?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, Itachi did try to seal Nagato.
> 
> I wonder where Itachi decided to go off to by himself.  Does no one think leaving the two jinchuuriki totally alone is a bad idea?  I understand the Raikage let Naruto and Killer B leave confinement.  It doesn't mean the alliance should be completely unaware when the two are attacked by Edo Tensei.



1) Kabuto.

2) Madara.

3) Sasuke.

My bets are on Kabuto, seeing as he seems concerned with Edo Tensei right now.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Kabuto: It's about time I need to bring out my reserve...
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



can you translate the wholle of kabutos page.including what he thought with all the panels starting with the legs one.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone can translate what Kabuto is saying in his last panel? Strange that he isn't disappointed about all this.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

this chapter has only 9 pages


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi plans to solo all of the Edos? 

He is probably going directly for Kabuto.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Kabuto: It's about time I need to bring out my reserve...



So... just the sixth coffin, or does he have all the other dead Kages plus the White Fang and, uh, everybody who died and stayed dead in Dragon Ball (i.e. nobody)?


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> ----
> 
> Itachi: The 'person who becomes Hokage' is not what people acknowledge//It's 'the person who's acknowledged by the people' who becomes Hokage.



did itachi just pull an aizen


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi plans to solo all of the Edos?



No, just Kabuto. That will end all of them at once, except maybe the ones which Tobi hijacked if the connection was broken.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

itachi vs kabuto is coming?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> So... just the sixth coffin, or does he have all the other dead Kages plus the White Fang and, uh, everybody who died and stayed dead in Dragon Ball (i.e. nobody)?



He mentioned another weapon besides the Sixth Coffin.

I'm guessing that's what he plans on using. Either that or he's pulling the guns and using both of them now.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> 1) Kabuto.
> 
> 2) Madara.
> 
> ...



Definitely Kabuto, though he could meet all three of them by the end of the manga.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

shibunari said:


> this chapter has only 9 pages



last chapter was 16 and that is being generous  by kishi


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> itachi vs kabuto is coming?



I have a feeling Madara will intercept him tbh.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala said:


> No, just Kabuto. *That will end all of them at once*, except maybe the ones which Tobi hijacked if the connection was broken.





I'm sure Kabuto explicitly said even if he dies, Edo Tensei will carry on operating.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> so basicly the kages are getting owned without them showing much.
> just great.



looks like they cant just rape an entire division to me. mizukage's clam just started doing something so i doubt the fights are over.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I'm sure Kabuto explicitly said even if he dies, Edo Tensei will carry on operating.



He'll use genjutsu to force Kabuto to end the technique.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

kabuto + 6th coffin vs itachi ?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 24, 2011)

Is naruto gonna show up to fight the kage's ?


----------



## Nimander (Aug 24, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I'm sure Kabuto explicitly said even if he dies, Edo Tensei will carry on operating.



He also said that if someone genjutsus him and forces him to release the tech, that'll work just as well.  

And guess what one of Itachi's many skills are?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I'm sure Kabuto explicitly said even if he dies, Edo Tensei will carry on operating.



Itachi can just collect all of them with Totsuka.



995 people in the KT. This is just as good, if not better, than the T7 reunion chapters.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 24, 2011)

If Itachi is leaving Naruto to Bee, then it's really starting to sound like Bee's end is rapidly approaching, via defending Naruto.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Settles the debate, he was sealed. Seems fitting if you look at it from the Buddhist perception: he last used the God Realm; the most blissful realm- ended in a blissful Genjutsu.
> 
> Now this is probably the best thing as it can prevent Kabuto from resummoning Nagato.
> 
> ...



No, the rage was about _Itachi_ taking out Nagato. Itachi is a monstrous threat to Kabuto. The only way to stop all the Edo Tensei at once is to genjutsu Kabuto, and guess who is the best genjutsu user of all time?

Immortal Itachi is the very worst possible enemy for an Edo Tensei user.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

sad thing 
Itachi left = he can't teach Naruto


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

So Kabuto was pissed he lost Nagato....
It's the first time we saw him that pissed..


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Prototype said:


> If Itachi is leaving Naruto to Bee, then it's really starting to sound like Bee's end is rapidly approaching, via defending Naruto.



Madara is going to own Bee, so hard. 

That's something I rather not see. I don't want Bee to get captured now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 24, 2011)

> guess who is the best genjutsu user of all time?



Madara      .


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 24, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Kunai>>>>Rinnegan



If that's true, TenTen will defeat Tobi and his team in just 1 chapter. 
Even for me (a TenTen fan) that sounds silly hahaha


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

More Itachi hype from B...


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi is going for that ass.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

More character development for Naruto if Bee is captured in front of him.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

If Itachi beats Kabuto then he'll be the second most powerful character in the manga.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

*itachi leaves*
*itachi defeats kabuto and comes back*
*bee is sealed*
itachi: i just left you for a few seconds


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Madara      .



He doesn't even use it offensively. He beats people up and then uses it.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Madara      .



My feats and Hype, Itachi is the most powerful genjutsu user in the manga.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

So the Nidaime Mizukage's genjutsu centers around the clam after all. He uses a mirage technique, which is probably a result of the calm's steam, like another poster stated earlier.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> If Itachi beats Kabuto then he'll be the second most powerful character in the manga.



.....
We know at least he's weaker than Madara and Nagato...


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> *itachi leaves*
> *itachi defeats kabuto and comes back*
> *bee is sealed*
> itachi: i just left you for a few seconds



Being a babysitter is clearly hard work!


----------



## Nimander (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> So Kabuto was pissed he lost Nagato....
> It's the first time we saw him that pissed..



Did you see how he was absolutely handling Naruto and Bee last chapter?  

I'd be pissed too.

Nagato as an asset is worth every Edo that Kabuto has lost thus far.  Hell, he's worth more to be honest.  Had Nagato been on the front lines instead of battling Itachi, Naruto and Bee, he very likely could have taken out an entire division single-handedly.  At least in Prime mode.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks like we may get Naruto vs Muu next chapter.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> So Kabuto was pissed he lost Nagato....
> It's the first time we saw him that pissed..


I thought Kabuto was going to flip some tables, （╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻.

His "reserve" should be coming up shortly, however, and that's going to be interesting.   From the exposition, the sixth coffin probably is stronger than full-body Nagato.

I guess we are going to see the Edo Kage fight, but it just feels like not much is riding on that fight.  I'm not saying it felt like a dramatic life-or-death situation for important characters before, but it really doesn't now.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

No more Naruto.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi leaving B and Naruto will reslt in B's capture...

Didn't Itachi see how helpless those two were?


----------



## Trent (Aug 24, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I'm sure Kabuto explicitly said even if he dies, Edo Tensei will carry on operating.



The Kage Alliance's strategy regarding the Edos has been from the start to seal them until they can get to Kabuto, genjutsu him and have him cancel the jutsu and unsummon them all.

Itachi certainly is planning to do just that and yes, all Edos would be freed if he does.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> .....
> We know at least he's weaker than Madara and Nagato...


But he is stronger than... Anko!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Once Kabuto unleashes his reserves - six coffin included - and reveal that other jutsu which contributes to his invincibility, then he is pretty much good to go.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 24, 2011)

Naruto will exhaust himself from using KCM + TKB to such an extreme level, midway in the battle.

Bee will have to face Madara Rikudō and their namesake, alone. Naruto deals with the Kyūbi.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> But he is stronger than... Anko!!!


----------



## Corax (Aug 24, 2011)

Temari has soloed 3rd Raikage?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> He'll use genjutsu to force Kabuto to end the technique.





Nimander said:


> He also said that if someone genjutsus him and forces him to release the tech, that'll work just as well.
> 
> And guess what one of Itachi's many skills are?



Would be interesting if it could work on Kabuto seeing as only Madara (and Shisui/Danzo) have shown such Genjutsu power. 

Is this mentioned in the translation?



Marsala said:


> No, the rage was about _Itachi_ taking out Nagato.



Which counts as _losing Nagato_ as I mentioned before.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Corax said:


> Temari has soloed 3rd Raikage?



Three other shinobi attacked along with her.


----------



## Helios (Aug 24, 2011)

This chapter is small or what?Why only 9 pages?


----------



## jso (Aug 24, 2011)

Mizukage's clam seemingly has a genjutsu which cancels deadly moves, similar to Izanagi.

..I dub it.. Mizunagi


----------



## Chibason (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder if Kabuto will use the ninja in the 6th coffin to fight Itachi with?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Once Kabuto unleashes his reserves - six coffin included - and reveal that other jutsu which contributes to his invincibility, then he is pretty much good to go.



My guess is that "that" other jutsu is the revival of Orochimaru by way of the ass-snake taking over Anko. Orochimaru will survive after Kabuto's defeat.

Itachi will have to get through that 6th coffin first, though. Real Madara?!


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 24, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Itachi is going for that ass.



Exactly what I was thinking.:ho


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 24, 2011)

So...is Itachi freed of edo tensei?
I can't see any other explanation for Kabuto not pulling the plug on his two chapters ago.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

Helios said:


> This chapter is small or what?Why only 9 pages?



We haven't got all pages yet. It's probably 15-17 pages like always.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Helios said:


> This chapter is small or what?Why only 9 pages?



There are pages missing, which is pretty obvious, right?


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Once Kabuto unleashes his reserves - six coffin included - and reveal that other jutsu which contributes to his invincibility, then he is pretty much good to go.



The man just lost Nagato and he is still confident his 'reserves' will get the job done.

If he is talking about the 6th coffin, it better live up to this massive hype.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> So...is Itachi freed of edo tensei?
> I can't see any other explanation for Kabuto not pulling the plug on his two chapters ago.



Kabuto clearly can't pull the plug on him. Unless pulling the plug on all Edo Tensei at once would do it... but it's too hard to justify why he couldn't select Itachi individually then.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 24, 2011)

Starstalker said:


> So...is Itachi freed of edo tensei?
> I can't see any other explanation for Kabuto not pulling the plug on his two chapters ago.



Yes..several chapters ago he negated Kabuto's control...


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> The man just lost his Nagato and he is still confident his 'reserves' will get the job done.
> 
> If he is talking about the 6th coffin, it better live up to this massive hype.



It's more like, he probably doesn't have a choice. What else does he have now that he lost both Itachi and Nagato?

What a failure.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe Itachi will probably find out Tobi/Madara's true identity by fighting Kabuto.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi should be the one to knock Madara's mask off.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Maybe Itachi will probably find out Tobi/Madara's true identity by fighting Kabuto.



It's hard to see why that even matters at this point, honestly.


----------



## Zaeed (Aug 24, 2011)

Madara vs Bee and tired Naruto and Kabuto + 6th coffin vs Itachi sometime soon would be awesome. 
Too bad we don't have all the pages yet.


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

QUIET, NERDS! IT'S MIZUKAGE APPRECIATION TIME.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Isn't Muu a sensor?he should know that a guy "sporting" kyuubi chakra is coming.Or is Kishi gonna drop another ball? 

Mizukage saved the chapter. otherwise boring chpater.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi vs Kabuto?! 

Man, I wanted Kakashi to fight Kabuto. Kakashi needs some hype too. Oh well, if it's Itachi it's okay, I guess.



Klue said:


> So the Nidaime Mizukage's genjutsu centers around the clam after all. He uses a mirage technique, which is probably a result of the calm's steam, like *another poster stated earlier*.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its clear now.... Itachi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kishimoto.


----------



## jso (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabuto should switch hiding places.. Itachi knew where he was before surely.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 24, 2011)

Helios said:


> This chapter is small or what?Why only 9 pages?



Don't get too worked up we are still missing 7 more pages.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Itachi should be the one to knock Madara's mask off.



he should


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Isn't Muu a sensor?he should know that a guy "sporting" kyuubi chakra is coming.Or is Kishi gonna drop another ball?
> 
> Mizukage saved the chapter. otherwise boring chpater.



I'm sure Kishi will remember and quickly force an excuse in.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 24, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> Its clear now.... Itachi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kishimoto.



Itachi has clearly had Kishimoto under genjutsu this entire time.

Why fight the puppets when you can control the master!


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 24, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> Its clear now.... Itachi >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kishimoto.



Probably he is using gengutsu on kishi to write everything about him and uchiha.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

what reserves?...fucking fail

Does he have a greater pawn than Nagato?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Maybe Itachi will probably find out Tobi/Madara's true identity by fighting Kabuto.



Itachi: You're not the real Madara!

Tobi: Of course I am.

Itachi: But Kabuto summoned the real Madara. He was dead. Who are you?

Tobi: ....

Itachi: Danzou? Sasuke? Izuna? Kagami? Dad? Mom?! Obito? SaruTOBI Hiruzen? TOBIrama? Minato? Iruka? Me?

Tobi: Nope!

Itachi: Then who?

Tobi: I am... (takes off mask) MIZUKI! AHAHAHAHAHA! I'LL PAY BACK NARUTO FOR HUMILIATING ME IN CHAPTER 1!

Itachi: What about the tiger-

Mizuki: NEVER SPEAK OF THAT!


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Itachi has clearly had Kishimoto under genjutsu this entire time.
> 
> Why fight the puppets when you can control the master!



The manga Naruto is a crow genjutsu on us all.

Well played, Crow. Well played.


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> what reserves?...fucking fail
> 
> Does he have a greater pawn than Nagato?



6th coffin. (Probably 1010's mom.)


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Marsala.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it's probably that in order to pull the plug on Itachi, Kabuto would need to release all of his Edo Tensei.  So, Edo Itachi I think might have an advantage in dealing with Edo Tensei. If Itachi threatens Kabuto enough, then he would force Kabuto to cancel the Edo Tensei without needing a genjutsu.

Or at least that's my idea.  For all we know, Itachi is going off to prepare a massive sealing jutsu.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> what reserves?...fucking fail
> 
> Does he have a greater pawn than Nagato?



now we wonder who is in that 6th coffin.


----------



## Virgofenix (Aug 24, 2011)

Any possibility of the 6th coffin being Sarutobi Sasuke?


----------



## Thor (Aug 24, 2011)

Garuto vs Muu.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Aug 24, 2011)

HInch said:


> 6th coffin. (Probably 1010's mom.)



Of course, because 4 pages ago we all agreed that kunais are far better than rinnengans. XDDDD


----------



## Chibason (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> now we wonder who is in that 6th coffin.



It's going to be Rikudo


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato lacked mobility? Is that reliable translation? If then Nagato could've dodged Totsuka


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

LadyTenTen said:


> Of course, because 4 pages ago we all agreed that kunais are far better than rinnengans. XDDDD



Exactly. Kishi will read this and sort it accordingly.



blacksword said:


> Nagato lacked mobility? Is that reliable translation? If then Nagato could've dodged Totsuka



Massive spastic fanboy hissy fit in 3...2...


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Kishi trolled Nagato, he still lacked mobility even in his perfect form.


----------



## lathia (Aug 24, 2011)

Is that really Naruto's hand on the last page!????! :ho

Might be Konohamaru! fuck no...


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato was handicapped!!!!!
he couldnt move!!!!!


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

HInch said:


> I'm sure Kishi will remember and quickly force an excuse in.



Oh shit just remebered Naruto can sense negative emotions.Perfect counter to Muu's invisibility jutsu.Muu is screwed.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabuto : !!
 Damn you, Nagato.
 So, you did lack mobility. ( I don't really know )
 I was planning to use your Rinnegan summons linked vision without instead.

WHAT?!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato still couldn't walk? Are you joking me?


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 24, 2011)

Now I want Kakashi and Itachi vs Kabuto and 6 coffin or Itachi vs Madara and Kakashi vs Kabuto


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kishi trolled Nagato, he still lacked mobility even in his perfect form.



A top tier shinobi who isn't a speed demon!

Impossible!


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

kishi will probably have muu dodge the rasengan ade take out the naruto clone


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

nagato was trolled by kishi1!!!
he just couldnt move!!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

NAGATO WAS HANDICAPPED AHHAHAHA


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato was handicapped!!!!!
> he couldnt move!!!!!



It begins...The forum wars, they shall rise again...


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

KISHI TROLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

His entire body including his legs were healed, so maybe he still couldn't move much because of the long duration of time that he hadn't used his legs?

It's the only way I can make sense of this - that fits too.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Now I want Kakashi and Itachi vs Kabuto and 6 coffin or Itachi vs Madara and Kakashi vs Kabuto



kakashi is to weak to fight kabuto


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Take that Itachi fans.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

are you kidding me kishi


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 24, 2011)

Naruto and Bee got owned by a cripple


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

takL needs to confirm this.

Sweet Jesus Kishi, why?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabuto said he had something else besides the sixth coffin, guys.

He's probably going to use THAT against Itachi before he pulls out the ET he threatened Madara with.


Anyway, Itachi told Naruto to stop being so selfish and it finally got through to him. About time. Every time we think he's over the "I am the only one who can do anything", he starts it up again. Looks like he may snap out of it now.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Now I want Kakashi and Itachi vs Kabuto and 6 coffin or Itachi vs Madara and Kakashi vs Kabuto



No!!!
Itachi and Sasuke vs Kabuto and 6 coffin!


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder if it is one of those things where Kabuto thinks he lacked mobility but in actuality a part of Nagato forced himself to stand still? He seemed pretty mobile when he was beating the shit out of Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 24, 2011)

So the crippled legs thing was _true_ after all?!? Okay, Kishi. That really doesn't make sense.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe Kabuto was speaking about the past Nagato, and how he was compensating for the lack of mobility with the summons. I'm pretty sure that complete Nagato jumped and grabbed Naruto.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

not only that by naruto and Bee got owned by a handicapped nagato.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Nagato lacked mobility? Is that reliable translation? If then Nagato could've dodged Totsuka



You're beyond any help


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

This is horrible, No wonder he stayed in one spot the whole time.

Kishi realized he made Nagato too strong and still gave him a handicap


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

In other news, I can't wait to see what Kabuto's trump card is?

Could it really be Rikudou?


----------



## lathia (Aug 24, 2011)

> Itachi : I told you, EVERY jutsu has a weak point. No exception.
> 
> Bee : I don't know about that.



That's weird. What could have Bee been talking about?


----------



## Chibason (Aug 24, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I wonder if it is one of those things where Kabuto thinks he lacked mobility but in actuality a part of Nagato forced himself to stand still? He seemed pretty mobile when he was beating the shit out of Naruto and Bee.



Good point. I'd hope it was something like this instead


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> His entire body including his legs were healed, so maybe he still couldn't move much because of the long duration of time that he hadn't used his legs?
> 
> It's the only way I can make sense of this - that fits too.



Maybe Nagato has a 5 second walking delay.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato wasn't crippled anymore. This was his ultimate form. He just wasn't the speed demon people wanted him to be. Nagato relied on his jutsu too much and not on his physical power. That's all.

Nagato's speed stat goes down to being at most a 4.


----------



## jso (Aug 24, 2011)

lmao classic Kishi! I actually rather liked that his legs were still atrophied. If Kabuto cottoned on earlier, maybe he would've kept him fighting from on top of a summon or something?

RIP any chance of seeing a real complete Nagato lol


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

if it is naruto in the last panel why did kishi only show the rasengan. maybe it is konohamaru or someone else with rasengan.


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> kakashi is to weak to fight kabuto



Kabuto with all ET sure.But if Itachi takes on 6 coffin I think Kakashi and Kabuto one on one could be really awesome.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> In other news, I can't wait to see what Kabuto's trump card is?
> 
> Could it really be Rikudou?



Who else could be stronger than Nagato, Itachi, the jins, the edo kages & even Madara himself?


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Nagato wasn't crippled anymore. This was his ultimate form. He just wasn't the speed demon people wanted him to be. Nagato relied on his jutsu too much and not on his physical power. That's all.
> 
> Nagato's speed stat goes down to being at most a 4.



it seems he was.
he couldnt move.thats the reason he basicly stood all fight while owning both Bee and Naruto and using CT.
that panel also concentrate on his legs when kabuto talks about it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol at Itachi playing around with a cripple, he should have just sealed him flatout then while he was making chibaku.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 24, 2011)

HInch said:


> QUIET, NERDS! IT'S MIZUKAGE APPRECIATION TIME.



this man speaks the truth

shutup about Nagato already... He is sealed


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

We can't say for sure that he would have been able to dodge, but for him to be completely unable to move around, seriously hindered him regardless.

He didn't appear to even notice Totsuka until it hit him, which the dust cloud apparently played a role in. But whatever, what's done is done and I don't really see a point in arguing if he could have dodged under favorable circumstances or not.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> Kabuto with all ET sure.But if Itachi takes on 6 coffin I think Kakashi and Kabuto one on one could be really awesome.



not really even with ET kabuto woulds be to much for kakashi. kakashi always runs out of chakra. and plus kabuto said he had another jutsu, it may be oros 8 branches tech where he turns into an 8 headed snake monster.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Doesn't this make Nagato weaker? Nagato even in prime lacked mobility.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

Everyone re read last chapter. He didn't even move


----------



## piccun? (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Nagato wasn't crippled anymore.




Nagato dies as a cripple, so he was revived crippled. Even when he reaquired power that didn't change. 


and well, that explains how itachi could beat him .


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Dang.

Everyone needs to learn Hanzou's technique. Not even in someone else body could Nagato use his legs properly.


----------



## geminis (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait, is Naruto really refusing Itachi's help? Where is Itachi going now? What was Bee trying to say about Itachi? So many questions....

And finally, we get to see 2nd Mizu in action.


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato still couldn't walk?


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Kishi butchered this fight.Pity such potential was wasted.

Bee and Naruto got dumbed down to unbelievable levels.
He made Nagato a cripple even with an edo body and stamina regen jutsu.
He turned Itachi into an even bogger gary stu.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol Nagato was still handicapped...

I really think that a healthy Nagato is basically Rikudou Sennin.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Nagato wasn't crippled anymore. This was his ultimate form. He just wasn't the speed demon people wanted him to be. Nagato relied on his jutsu too much and not on his physical power. That's all.
> 
> Nagato's speed stat goes down to being at most a 4.



Sniffers, if Yagami1211's translation is correct, than Nagato's speed is a straight up doughnut.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Davy Jones said:


> Nagato still couldn't walk?



yes kishi handicapped him.
oh well.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sniffers, if Yagami1211's translation is correct, than Nagato's speed is a straight up doughnut.


Well, he moved in 550, complete with speedlines around him.  It can't be a doughnut.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems he was.
> he couldnt move.thats the reason he basicly stood all fight while owning both Bee and Naruto and using CT.
> that panel also concentrate on his legs when kabuto talks about it.



Oh snap. I forgot about the panel. Hmm.. with a focus on his bare feet it probably does mean what you say. I guess Edo Tensei really doesn't cure all ailments. This must mean Itachi isn't at full health either. 

Well anyway, if that's true then Nagato's speed stat should drop to at most 2.5.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Doesn't this make Nagato weaker? Nagato even in prime lacked mobility.



How is he in his prime?
Did you forget how he could move against Hanzo in those flashbacks...

deal with it, he handled the three of them while being handicapped.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Dang.
> 
> Everyone needs to learn Hanzou's technique. Not even in someone else body could Nagato use his legs properly.



He healed the damage to his legs. His immobility was likely due to his stationary life style that he lived for so many years following that incident.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

I was wondering why he wasn't moving when CT was going on


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'll laugh my ass off if ITACHI is the one Rikudou goes up against. Talk about hype.



Hype for whom?

RS will spank Itachi's ass in half a panel.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

Kishi handicapped him, oh yeah?

Kishi gave him ET regen abilities, otherwise he would've been dead twice easily.
Besides, the trans isn't confirmed yet...


----------



## Akatsukii (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato lacked mobility coz he was handling naruto and bee at the same time


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Oh snap. I forgot about the panel. Hmm.. with a focus on his bare feet it probably does mean what you say. I guess Edo Tensei really doesn't cure all ailments. This must mean Itachi isn't at full health either.
> 
> Well anyway, if that's true then Nagato's speed stat should drop to at most 2.5.



what it means that kishi trolled nagato again.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 24, 2011)

Davy Jones said:


> Nagato still couldn't walk?



must of been moving via attracting himself to people??

and he smack people around 
kishi trolling again


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> How is he in his prime?
> Did you forget how he could move against Hanzo in those flashbacks...
> 
> deal with it, he handled the three of them while being handicapped.



Against Hanzo, he couldn't even use ST or CT. 

Nagato couldn't even touch Itachi. 

Manga said that was Nagato in prime.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sniffers, if Yagami1211's translation is correct, than Nagato's speed is a straight up doughnut.


Yeah, vered pointed out to me the panel. That changes the implications for me. Not familiar with the expression, but I assume it means Nagato's speed is really poor?


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

lathia said:


> That's weird. What could have Bee been talking about?


Susanoo


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

You know, there was actually a spoiler for the chapter title this week, before the raw came out.  Granted, the guy didn't give any more information than the chapter title, but it's nice to see other people have the chapter at Ohana-time.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, he moved in 550, complete with speedlines around him.  It can't be a doughnut.



He hopped forward like three yards, but yeah, I was definitely exaggerating there. Point is, he is no athlete.


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> KISHI TROLOLOLOLOLOL



Please rename sub-forum to this please.


----------



## Ra (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh fuck, Itachi has an idea.


----------



## jso (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi is still fairly blind then


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> He healed the damage to his legs. His immobility was likely due to his stationary life style that he lived for so many years following that incident.



That seems the most plausible answer


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

What is Hanzo's legendary justu too fuck up legs beyond repair lol


----------



## Jesus (Aug 24, 2011)

Why would you need working legs when you have rocket feet?


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> yes kishi handicapped him.
> oh well.



He screwed everyone excluding Itachi in that fight.


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> Rikudou Sennin.



Rikudou Sennin Lite.


----------



## Deadly Monk (Aug 24, 2011)

lathia said:


> That's weird. What could have Bee been talking about?



Naruto's version of the Biju dama?


----------



## Mio (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato's legs were incapacitated by Hanzou in case some forgot. Most injures don't heal with just time or by absorbing chakra.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> He healed the damage to his legs. His immobility was likely due to his stationary life style that he lived for so many years following that incident.


The focus on the legs make me believe that the legs weren't healed. On the other hand they don't look that damaged. I'm really unsure what to think now. Your argument works really well too.



vered said:


> what it means that kishi trolled nagato again.


How is he trolled. It wasn't his fight style and he was faced with three top-tier shinobi. He did quite well imo. Though he did go down fast.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

piccun? said:


> Nagato dies as a cripple, so he was revived crippled. Even when he reaquired power that didn't change. .





Klue said:


> He healed the damage to his legs. His immobility was likely due to his stationary life style that he lived for so many years following that incident.



Doesn't make sense. Itachi wasn't sick or blind when he was revived. 

It's just one of Kishi's inconsistencies.



Sorin said:


> Hype for whom?
> 
> RS will spank Itachi's ass in half a panel.



That isn't the point. The point is that Kabuto considers Itachi a big enough threat to pull RS out on him. 

That said, I doubt the sixth coffin is RS. But if it were, and Kabuto is using it on Itachi, that really does say something about him.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

With all honestly, when you add it all up, Itachi is simply stronger than Nagato. The winner in a fight between the two will likely depend upon which shinobi can unleash their top jutsu first.

I think Nagato is ultimately forced to use Chibaku Tensei from the onset, so to prevent Itachi from sealing him away.

Can't wait to see what the battledome has to say.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2011)

As I said in my previous post, I think it is an issue of Kabuto not having the control he thinks he does. There has been talks on every Jutsu having a weakness, Hanzou was able to resist Kabuto's control enough to poison himself ( leaving an opening for him to be sealed). 

Bee, Itachi and Naruto's conversation is also unclear in the sense that I don't understand why Bee would talk about the techniques imperfection unless more was said ahead of time.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Against Hanzo, he couldn't even use ST or CT.
> 
> Nagato couldn't even touch Itachi.
> 
> Manga said that was Nagato in prime.



He could use ST.( against the kunai).

He couldn't touch Itachi because he didn't care about him( apparently, Kabuto thought B+Naruto are more of a threat than Itachi)


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Why would you need working legs when you have rocket feet?


This.

Why the fuck didn't Nagato use that?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

I think we all owe Itachi a debt of thanks for apparently talking Naruto out of his "I will finish this war alone !" stance.  I don't think I'd much enjoy Naruto prattling on about how he will "bear everything" himself.


----------



## Rashman (Aug 24, 2011)

Chooba said:


> Who else could be stronger than Nagato, Itachi, the jins, the edo kages & even Madara himself?



......

Hidan..


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> not really even with ET kabuto woulds be to much for kakashi. kakashi always runs out of chakra. and plus kabuto said he had another jutsu, it may be oros 8 branches tech where he turns into an 8 headed snake monster.



But most of the time he has to protect  someone else and waste like half of chakra for nothing.Itachi can take care off himself so Kakashi could only mind kabuto.and all justu has some weakness.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato: Bye, guys. Oh, wait...Naruto, don't...
Naruto: What is it?!? 
*swoop*
*cap placed on sake bottle*
Naruto:


----------



## auem (Aug 24, 2011)

naruto still babbling about doing it alone stuff!!!!
what a retard..


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> With all honestly, when you add it all up, Itachi is simply stronger than Nagato. The winner in a fight between the two will likely depend upon which shinobi can unleash their top jutsu first.
> 
> I think Nagato is ultimately forced to use Chibaku Tensei from the onset, so to prevent Itachi from sealing him away.
> 
> Can't wait to see what the battledome has to say.



Battledome is full of Jiraiya fans. You can tell what its going to say, but majority will say Itachi > Nagato now that we know he lacked mobility.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 24, 2011)

To Kishimoto's credits. Give legs to someone who lacked this for years and see.
You can't expect someone to magically walk after years of being crippled.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> This.
> 
> Why the fuck didn't Nagato use that?



He was controled by an amateur


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> With all honestly, when you add it all up, Itachi is simply stronger than Nagato. The winner in a fight between the two will likely depend upon which shinobi can unleash their top jutsu first.
> 
> I think Nagato is ultimately forced to use Chibaku Tensei from the onset, so to prevent Itachi from sealing him away.
> 
> Can't wait to see what the battledome has to say.


A fastest gunslinger in the west type of thing


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> The focus on the legs make me believe that the legs weren't healed. On the other hand they don't look that damaged. I'm really unsure what to think now. Your argument works really well too.
> 
> 
> How is he trolled. It wasn't his fight style and he was faced with three top-tier shinobi. He did quite well imo. Though he did go down fast.



he was trolled by the implication that he again wasnt 100%.
its true though that assuming the trans is true and he was unable to move that still means he pawned Naruto and Bee in that state.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> He healed the damage to his legs. His immobility was likely due to his stationary life style that he lived for so many years following that incident.



I believe the word you are looking for is atrophy.  After not using a certain muscle group for a period of time, they loose it's strength.  

This happened to me when I broke my leg playing football, after my cast was removed I still couldn't walk w/o proper PT.

But if Nagato's legs did suffer from atrophy, he wouldn't be able to stand...so I doubt that was the issue.


----------



## calimike (Aug 24, 2011)

jeketb posted in spoiler thread: _chapter title: Hokage no Jyouken...火影の条件... (Conditions for a Hokage)_

Itachi tell Naruto about hokage. is Naruto suitable to be hokage or not?


----------



## Helios (Aug 24, 2011)

Im disappointed with Kabuto.Till now his fighting force has been reduced greatly and the only one who gained something from this "sacrifice" is none other than Madara who by the way took the opportunity to form his own paths of Pain.Now all that Kabuto has is his trump card which i hoped he would use differently like lets say against Zetsu or Tobi,his greatest enemy.

Even if he should manage to obtain the two Jiinchuriki then what?Dunno where this is going.I was hoping that Kabuto was following the dogma "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" like Orochimaru but i overestimated him it seems.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

Gunners said:


> As I said in my previous post, I think it is an issue of Kabuto not having the control he thinks he does. There has been talks on every Jutsu having a weakness, Hanzou was able to resist Kabuto's control enough to poison himself ( leaving an opening for him to be sealed).



Kabuto's thoughts on this have been all over the place this entire war. In every chapter he's in, he throws a tantrum over something/is shocked/is disturbed, then on the next page he's tee-heeing again. I'm getting the impression he really has no clue what he's doing.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> I believe the word you are looking for is atrophy.  After not using a certain muscle group for a period of time, they loose it's strength.
> 
> This happened to me when I broke my leg playing football, after my cast was removed I still couldn't walk w/o proper PT.



Thank you!

This makes the most sense. No one can deny that he healed himself, legs and all, so why is he unable to walk?

Because he hasn't done so for many years - at minimum of 16 years.



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Battledome is full of Jiraiya fans. You can tell what its going to say, but majority will say Itachi > Nagato now that we know he lacked mobility.



Until someone turns around and claims there are now three versions of Nagato.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 24, 2011)

there you go, its kishis manga and anyone can be nerfed for any other character to show off. I wouldnt even call it nerf, its part of the plot. Though why would he say Nagato is complete and still he was unable to move, contradicting himself in the same manga hes writing.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 24, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Why would you need working legs when you have rocket feet?



kishi logic ignore what was created.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> With all honestly, when you add it all up, Itachi is simply stronger than Nagato. The winner in a fight between the two will likely depend upon which shinobi can unleash their top jutsu first.
> 
> I think Nagato is ultimately forced to use Chibaku Tensei from the onset, so to prevent Itachi from sealing him away.
> 
> Can't wait to see what the battledome has to say.


I can't believe the time has come that I defend Nagato in vs against Itachi. Mind fuck! 

I still think Nagato is equal to Itachi. Battledome logic has nothing to do with Kishi's anyway. These last few chapters Itachi and Nagato were pretty much shown as equals [at least imho]. Nagato just needed to go apparently.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Aug 24, 2011)

Why is kishi making naruto brag about ending the war all alone every time he speaks to someone its annoying.

Now how the heck is naruto gonna defeat sharinnegan madara after being owned by handicapped nagato.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think we all owe Itachi a debt of thanks for apparently talking Naruto out of his "I will finish this war alone !" stance.  I don't think I'd much enjoy Naruto prattling on about how he will "bear everything" himself.



Thats right ,I hope Naruto learned that he is not the _Star _who will make everything on his own .


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> That isn't the point. The point is that Kabuto considers Itachi a big enough threat to pull RS out on him.
> 
> That said, I doubt the sixth coffin is RS. But if it were, and Kabuto is using it on Itachi, that really does say something about him.



If that happens.Kabuto lost edos left,right and center in this war.It's not about Itachi being too powerful, it's about Kabuto not having anyone else at his disposal right now.And on his own he'll get fodderized by Itachi.Also Madara like the mean boy that he is robbed his edo jins too.

I, too, doubt sixth coffin is RS.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> To Kishimoto's credits. Give legs to someone who lacked this for years and see.
> You can't expect someone to magically walk after years of being crippled.



can you confirm that he couldnt move?
can you translate it clearer?


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> Lol Nagato was still handicapped...
> 
> I really think that a healthy Nagato is basically Rikudou Sennin.



exaggeration at its finest.


----------



## HInch (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh Kishi, I knew you'd have to further handicap Nagato after making him so ridiculously overpowered. Way to go.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto's thoughts on this have been all over the place this entire war. In every chapter he's in, he throws a tantrum over something/is shocked/is disturbed, then on the next page he's tee-heeing again. I'm getting the impression he really has no clue what he's doing.



In any other manga/real world he would probably have a mentally instability if he acted that way lol


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> he was trolled by the implication that he again wasnt 100%.
> its true though that assuming the trans is true and he was unable to move that still means he pawned Naruto and Bee in that state.



This was the strongest Nagato we could get....It's probably thanks to Gedo Mazo(the spikes thing) that he was able to control this many umons(who also have spikes).

So i dunno, i believe having mny summons(many of which can grant you mobility) is better than having mobility without summons.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> he was trolled by the implication that he again wasnt 100%.
> its true though that assuming the trans is true and he was unable to move that still means he pawned Naruto and Bee in that state.


Well, apparently his character was never meant to be 100%. The handicap is part of his character, I guess. But yeah, he still almost killed Naruto and B, because he's still awesome.


----------



## auem (Aug 24, 2011)

why didn't nagato used mechanical leg?!...that was within his power...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> In any other manga/real world he would probably have a mentally instability if he acted that way lol



He stuck a snake up his ass. I'm pretty sure that counts.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> This was the strongest Nagato we could get....It's probably thanks to Gedo Mazo(the spikes thing) that he was able to control this many umons(who also have spikes).
> 
> So i dunno, i believe having mny summons(many of which can grant you mobility) is better than having mobility without summons.



its still better to have summons+the abbility to move dont you think?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato could've beat Naruto, Bee and Itachi one on one... in hindsight he could've beaten all three (like say fire two CTs, for example)... when he couldn't move. 

He's a monster... his mobile self would be an utter monster.  

I guess this means there will be three variants of Nagato in the power scales {healthy, prime and crippled}. Kudos to Kishi, he delivered in the end and I was sort of right that we'd get some after fight hype.

As for Nagato, I'm more inclined to link it to Gedo Mazo, seems 'right' as his emaciation seems linked with his mobility, Mazo may've had lasting effects.
Which makes you wonder about Sasuke's future fate.

Though still, the chances of Hanzo's Katon doing the deal is still open too; that man is a strong man.
Kishi doesn't seem to show the strong ones whom don't have much plot relevance Prime Nagato and Hanzo seem to come to mind (not even a modicum of Ninjutsu from the latter).
Well... I mentioned earlier that Itachi fans were worried about the preview as the hardcore ones would get a kick in the teeth after all their gloating... preview wasn't true (?) but the kick in the teeth was still delivered.

But I'm interested to see what happens later. Though this still makes me fear on how Madara can be dealt with.


On that note, I'll wait for the telegrams to clear: my Madara respect thread will be updated.


----------



## geminis (Aug 24, 2011)

Mizukage is is hilarious even when he's just standing there he's always smirking. He's like a deadly hidan.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 24, 2011)

kabuto is one of the worse ps3 users ever. 

Does'nt know players jutsu's only knows half of the command list cant beat computer on hard with half assed skills my man.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Until someone turns around and claims there are now three versions of Nagato.



How is Itachi>Nagato?

This chapter proves the Nagato who fought here wasn't a Prime/Healthy version of Nagato....


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> its still better to have summons+the abbility to move dont you think?



Well, soemhow Kishi thinks it ain't possible...


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabuto just has a ton of Edo Tensei.  He may be upset at losing each one, but he always has more up his sleeve.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> How is Itachi>Nagato?
> 
> This chapter proves the Nagato who fought here wasn't a Prime/Healthy version of Nagato....



Nagato in his current state, obviously. 

He can barely move on his own. If he is unable to absorb Susanoo, then he is screwed outside of Chibaku Tensei. Remember, Shinra Tensei has a 5 second cool down period and Totsuka elongates pretty quickly.


----------



## geminis (Aug 24, 2011)

Is Itachi going for Kabuto? And how the fuck did Itachi curve the projection of the kunais/shuriken from that blind spot?


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Well, soemhow Kishi thinks it ain't possible...



kishi is just keeping it all for Madara and or RS.
all the true powers and everything will not be shown by nagato.
kishi made it clear enough.


----------



## Trent (Aug 24, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Why would you need working legs when you have rocket feet?



_*That*_ would have been a smart use of the Asura Path!


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

auem said:


> why didn't nagato used mechanical leg?!...that was within his power...



Because Nagato wasn't in control and Kabuto is a noob.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 24, 2011)

1 on 1 nagato would beat either bee,naruto or itachi even ''disabled''.
Their werent many answers to his moves from them. 

Although naruto and bee will retcon this when fight seriously later on


----------



## jplaya2023 (Aug 24, 2011)

so the rinnengen is like the byakugun with blind spots all over eh


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Well, soemhow Kishi thinks it ain't possible...



the animal realm powers come with the rinnegan....not with the spikes on his back...

Healthy Nagato=RS, is what Kishi wants us to believe


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> He stuck a snake up his ass. I'm pretty sure that counts.



Well ok ok, if a normal non monster/non modified human acted that way


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> Healthy Nagato=RS, is what Kishi wants us to believe



Agreed, Rikudou minus the Juubi and potential Sage powers, creation abilities and possible destruction abilities too.


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm just glad itachi told naruto to stfu about that soloing the war stuff


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh an btw...Nagato can turn himself into Asura path bassically but he can't move?Talk about CIS and PIS on him(or kabuto technically).


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> the animal realm powers come with the rinnegan....not with the spikes on his back...
> 
> Healthy Nagato=RS, is what Kishi wants us to believe



Aren't you the one who thinks Yomi Numa > Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Oh an btw...Nagato can turn himself into Asura path bassically but he can't move.Talk about CIS and PIS on him(or kabuto technically).



Same guy that is able to revive the dead but didn't bother to revive Yahiko or all the other friends he lost thereafter.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol why are you guys still so obsessed with a fight which is already over.

Im now very interested in the Second Mizukage.this guy is getting more and more interesting every chapter.

I hope Kishi will give him a name though.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato in his current state, obviously.
> 
> He can barely move on his own. If he is unable to absorb Susanoo, then he is screwed outside of Chibaku Tensei. Remember, Shinra Tensei has a 5 second cool down period and Totsuka elongates pretty quickly.



how do you know he can't absorb it? *It absorbs all techniques*( which means it'll absorb the fuiinjutsu from totsuka no tsurugi), right from the DB.

And how do you know ST has a 5sec cooldown.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Dat Nagato  

Even when unable to move, he almost soloed Bee, Naruto and Itachi 

I am pleased with this


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

This manga is not making sense, how did Muu not realize Naruto is behind him.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the Mizukage and the Raikage will be sealed next chapter.


----------



## tnorbo (Aug 24, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Lol why are you guys still so obsessed with a fight which is already over.
> 
> Im now very interested in the Second Mizukage.this guy is getting more and more interesting every chapter.
> 
> I hope Kishi will give him a name though.



yeah I'm liking the second too. it seems he shares madara's phasing ability.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Aren't you the one who thinks Yomi Numa > Gedo Mazo.



no.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This manga is not making sense, how did Muu not realize Naruto is behind him.


Sensing power is apparently only used when convenient to the plot.

It's probably a bit premature to say Muu is unaware, however.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> How is Itachi>Nagato?
> 
> This chapter proves the Nagato who fought here wasn't a Prime/Healthy version of Nagato....



In the same way you guys say Nagato > Itachi.

I mean, when it comes down to it, it's merely your opinion. 

Just because people accepted that Nagato > Itachi at one point, didn't make it an irrefutable truth. Some people simply don't feel that way anymore. 

As far as I'm concerned, Kishimoto portrayed them as same-tier, merely specializing in different areas. Just because Nagato has far more raw power, that doesn't make him superior over-all. If that's the case, then it should be without question that Deidara is > Itachi.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Aug 24, 2011)

Second mizukage is hiding in the clam and using a genjutsu to project himself to the outside.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Same guy that is able to revive the dead but didn't bother to revive Yahiko or all the other friends he lost thereafter.



He must be the most PISsed affected character in this manga for sure.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2011)

wend i first saw the last scan ,i thought it was Gaara doing the rasengan whit one of his Sand Hands lol.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 24, 2011)

Kaizoku-O Luffy said:


> Why is kishi making naruto brag about ending the war all alone every time he speaks to someone its annoying.
> 
> Now how the heck is naruto gonna defeat sharinnegan madara after being owned by handicapped nagato.



Thats why the last page from the last chapter pissed me off, the kid has no idea  about putting his actions to the test rather than his mouth. Oh wait his mouth is   his most defining feature. At this point leave the kid alone, he ll prbly solo the war if kishi wants him to, at this point hope the end of the manga arrives so that 10 yrs of my life can be washed away with this crap.


----------



## geminis (Aug 24, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> yeah I'm liking the second too. it seems he shares madara's phasing ability.



Nah, he clearly said that was a mirage of himself.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Dat Nagato
> 
> Even when unable to move, he almost soloed Bee, Naruto and Itachi
> 
> I am pleased with this



I don't remember when Itachi was almost solo'd. 

Itachi never struggled against Nagato, ONCE...

...but Itachi took Nagato down TWICE.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Deidara is way more limited than Nagato.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Oh an btw...Nagato can turn himself into Asura path bassically but he can't move?Talk about CIS and PIS on him(or kabuto technically).



i think kabuto should take the blame here.


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 24, 2011)

i predict itachi will own rs and kabuto,then itachi vs nagato debate will end.


----------



## auem (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Same guy that is able to revive the dead but didn't bother to revive Yahiko or all the other friends he lost thereafter.



that's unfair...nagato himself said there is time limit....


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> how do you know he can't absorb it? *It absorbs all techniques*( which means it'll absorb the fuiinjutsu from totsuka no tsurugi), right from the DB.
> 
> And how do you know ST has a 5sec cooldown.



I said *If* he is unable to absorb Susanoo, *IF*!! 

Pain's Deva Realm powers were shown to have a cool down period, while Nagato's use of it was never stated to work any differently.

As of now, we have no reason to believe that the 5 second interval doesn't still apply.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> I don't remember when Itachi was almost solo'd.
> 
> Itachi never struggled against Nagato, ONCE...
> 
> ...but Itachi took Nagato down TWICE.



With Chibaku Tensei, with a little more time for the rocks to cover that black sphere, he could have soloed all three .


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Iruka couldn't even make Naruto stfu, so Itachi had to come in and do it. 

Naruto's weakened now. Is his capture imminent?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Deidara is way more limited than Nagato.



But his raw power far exceed Itachi's. 

Deidara, if he were so inclined, could merely fly all around the ninja world, bombing villages...

...and it would take a combined effort from each village to prevent complete destruction of their village.

Can Itachi do that? 

So, that should mean Deidara is > Itachi, right?


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> i think kabuto should take the blame here.




While in this case you are right, Nagato, in general, was nerfed w/o any logical explanation even when he was alive.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> i predict itachi will own rs and kabuto,then itachi vs nagato debate will end.



you assume RS is in the 6th coffin?
itachis time will end there if thats the case.
but i think he will meet with madara on his way.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

Seems like Nagato fans now have ammo to bite back. 

I guess this is the issue with dogmatically believing feats you see then assuming they can never be questioned.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 24, 2011)

People have to use sensing to sense something coming.
It's like Byakugan.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 24, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> yeah I'm liking the second too. it seems he shares madara's phasing ability.




According to the trans I think its a type of genjutsu.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

auem said:


> that's unfair...nagato himself said there is time limit....



Are you telling me that the time that Yahiko died until Hanzou escaped exceed the time period that Kakashi was dead for?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> With Chibaku Tensei, with a little more time for the rocks to cover that black sphere, he could have soloed all three .



If Itachi didn't have to teach Naruto and Bee a lesson then he would have destroyed the black sphere before rocks covered it.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> With Chibaku Tensei, with a little more time for the rocks to cover that black sphere, he could have soloed all three .



That is a possibility, but Itachi figured out the technique while Bee was mute, and Naruto was panicking. The plan worked.

Not to mention, Naruto and B were on the verge of death until Itachi appeared. Itachi brought stability to that situation. He figured out how to take down CT in one take. He then sealed Nagato in one take. 

I'm sorry, but none of that even remotely suggested Itachi was going to be solo'd. He is the reason B and Naruto WEREN'T solo'd.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Sensing power is apparently only used when convenient to the plot.
> 
> It's probably a bit premature to say Muu is unaware, however.



I thought it was active all the time.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> But his raw power far exceed Itachi's.



Im not so sure if I were you.

Amaterasu + Itachis Susanoos long range attack are pretty nasty and destructive.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Are you telling me that the time that Yahiko died until Hanzou escaped exceed the time period that Kakashi was dead for?



He most likely didn't know how to rez someone at that time.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> If Itachi didn't have to teach Naruto and Bee a lesson then he would have destroyed the black sphere before rocks covered it.



Right, because you know how much power Itachi's long range jutsu has..


----------



## aifa (Aug 24, 2011)

Ohh, Nagato was still immobile?! Fuck Nagato, or i say Kabuto.. There are two things that have been proven in the last & this current chapter... Nagato is a Boss! I love Kishi! He still made Nagato fought those 3 powerful shinobi despite being immobile?!
Nagato (could walk & run) > Itachi (healthy)


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

Muu is a sensor, and we've only got a cliff hanger page. There's still hope for him.


----------



## YMICrazy (Aug 24, 2011)

Figures. I was wondering why he kept taking attacks so easily. Idk why Kishi made it seem like he was in his prime though. He was just as useless as his crippled form without movement. O well guess Kishi wanted Nagato to be a type of crippled prototype for the real show which I guess Madara will fulfill.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Im not so sure if I were you.
> 
> Amaterasu + Itachis Susanoos long range attack are pretty nasty and destructive.



But its no way as powerful as C3 which can destroy a village.

1. We don't know what Itachi's long range attack does.
2. Itachi cannot create Amaterasu that big enough to destroy a whole village.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> But his raw power far exceed Itachi's.
> 
> Deidara, if he were so inclined, could merely fly all around the ninja world, bombing villages...
> 
> ...



My point is not about destructive power.It was about versatility.While Deidara only has nukes, Nagato has nukes,hax,durability etc. And that's why you can't compare Deidara with Nagato.

Btw never said Itachi is weaker than Nagato or vice versa.Just that it's wrong to make that comparison.IMO at least.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Im not so sure if I were you.
> 
> Amaterasu + Itachis Susanoos long range attack are pretty nasty and destructive.



Yeah, but they are not going to destroy an entire village as efficiently as Deidara's clay techniques could.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> But his raw power far exceed Itachi's.
> 
> Deidara, if he were so inclined, could merely fly all around the ninja world, bombing villages...
> 
> ...



Yes he has a technique on the level of a Bijudama and with Amatseru he can raze a village to the ground with fire that burns for 7 days.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Yes he has a technique on the level of a Bijudama and with Amatseru he can raze a village to the ground with fire that burns for 7 days.



How do you know that Itachi's most powerful long range attack is at the level of Bijudama?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

aifa said:


> Ohh, Nagato was still immobile?! Fuck Nagato, or i say Kabuto.. There are two things that have been proven in the last & this current chapter... Nagato is a Boss! I love Kishi! He still made Nagato fought those 3 powerful shinobi despite being immobile?!
> Nagato (could walk & run) > Itachi (healthy)



Without ever seeing him walk or run, you can just draw that conclusion?

I guess if you guys need to believe that Nagato is stronger than Itachi that badly, I'll just agree with you.


Nagato > Itachi.

Case dismissed.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 24, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> He most likely didn't know how to rez someone at that time.


to me it didn't even seem like he knew how to handle most of the 6 path jutsus properly at the time.


----------



## auem (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Are you telling me that the time that Yahiko died until Hanzou escaped exceed the time period that Kakashi was dead for?



no no...i already assumed that either he didn't had such control over rinnegan's power back then or he can only bring back those who he killed(yahiko himself forced his kunai hand)...


----------



## Akatsukii (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe that's why Nagato had to resort on using six paths of pain, he couldn't even move even if he was cured.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> But its no way as powerful as C3 which can destroy a village.
> 
> 1. We don't know what Itachi's long range attack does.
> 2. Itachi cannot create Amaterasu that big enough to destroy a whole village.



Are you a fan of Itachi or what Im arguing in his favor lol.

Anyway:

1)I think its pretty clear that it just something that explodes.
2)As I remember Amaterasu burns for 7 days right?Itachi can just let it spread out and...burn out.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Yagami cleared transaltion even makes it clearer.
anyway i should just move on to Madara and his upcoming action.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Without ever seeing him walk or run, you can just draw that conclusion?
> 
> I guess if you guys need to believe that Nagato is stronger than Itachi that badly, I'll just agree with you.
> 
> ...



You must believe that too, without doubts


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder how many people would have considered it tard logic if Itachi fans claimed Nagato would be sealed, and Itachi would move on alone to another battle/destination?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Same guy that is able to revive the dead but didn't bother to revive Yahiko or all the other friends he lost thereafter.


he probablly did not knew about those powers back then.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

auem said:


> no no...i already assumed that either he didn't had such control over rinnegan's power back then or he can only bring back those who he killed(yahiko himself forced his kunai hand)...



Kakashi exhausted his own chakra supply, Pain hadn't killed him. The former excuse is a bit more credible, but really lame.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Without ever seeing him walk or run, you can just draw that conclusion?
> 
> I guess if you guys need to believe that Nagato is stronger than Itachi that badly, I'll just agree with you.
> 
> ...



because Kishi said Nagato was nerved...

Itachi's ET condition allows him to use lots of MS techniques without getting blind( and susanoo w/o losing lifeforce), that's not real Itachi.
Real Nagato>Real Itachi easily.

If we are taking into consideration their Healthy version, then Nagato>Itachi, easily.

If you want to believe Itachi>Nagato, then it can't help( although i'm glad there are few people in that case).


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

A walking Nagato is like an Itachi with Naruto's stamina. They don't exist. It's not trolling, it just the way it is.


Kabuto planned on using shared vision to make up for Nagato's lack of mobility. Kabuto accounted for it. It's just that Itachi's kunai ruined that plan.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This manga is not making sense, how did Muu not realize Naruto is behind him.



apprently distractions can do that see last fight


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> A walking Nagato is like an Itachi with Naruto's stamina. They don't exist. It's not trolling, it just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Kabuto planned on using shared vision to make up for Nagato's lack of mobility. Kabuto accounted for it. It's just that Itachi's kunai ruined that plan.



So, a Nagato that wasn't injured and synced to Gedo Mazou never existed?

I don't think it's fair to use him in a power debate, but he certainly existed. Placing an asterisk within an argument, acknowledging the handicap is only fair.

For roughly 25 years, his ability to move around wasn't an issue.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> A walking Nagato is like an Itachi with Naruto's stamina. They don't exist. It's not trolling, it just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Kabuto planned on using shared vision to make up for Nagato's lack of mobility. Kabuto accounted for it. It's just that Itachi's kunai ruined that plan.



thing is that it did exist.Nagato originally could move very well before the hanzou and gedou mazou fight.


----------



## AceBizzle (Aug 24, 2011)

"Walking Nagato" will become the new "Prime Sarutobi"


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> because Kishi said Nagato was nerved...
> 
> Itachi's ET condition allows him to use lots of MS techniques without getting blind( and susanoo w/o losing lifeforce), that's not real Itachi.
> Real Nagato>Real Itachi easily.
> ...



Well, Itachi took out Nagato twice. Nerfed or not, his condition was what it was...

...and two top-tier shinobi were handled simultaneously by nerfed-Nagato. Now, if that's the case, why is Itachi held to a higher standard?

Because of the outcome?

Of course you're going to grab for that excuse when you have nothing left to fall back on.

Maybe a mobile Nagato is > Itachi, but I have been presented with no evidence to draw such a conclusion. Of course fans/Itachi-haters are going to draw that conclusion. 

I prefer to say Itachi is on Nagato's level, they just specialize in different areas.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 24, 2011)

Actually it was quite clever from Itachi;
If Itachi didn't screwed the Rinnegan summons visions, Nagato would have probably seen Totsuka coming. And Kabuto would have reacted accordingly.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> A walking Nagato is like an Itachi with Naruto's stamina. They don't exist. It's not trolling, it just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Kabuto planned on using shared vision to make up for Nagato's lack of mobility. Kabuto accounted for it. It's just that Itachi's kunai ruined that plan.



a healthy itachi, able to use susanoo and other ms jutsu without getting blind never existed, yet everyone kept talking about Prime Itachi....


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> So, a Nagato that wasn't injured and synced to Gedo Mazou never existed?


That Nagato existed, but people are adding up abilities. Taking the best of all versions to make a super-version. That super-version doesn't exist.



vered said:


> thing is that it did exist.Nagato originally could move very well before the hanzou and gedou mazou fight.


See above.



Angoobo said:


> a healthy itachi, able to use susanoo and other ms jutsu without getting blind never existed, yet everyone kept talking about Prime Itachi....


Well, it's not what I call "prime Itachi", so..


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> A walking Nagato is like an Itachi with Naruto's stamina. They don't exist. It's not trolling, it just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Kabuto planned on using shared vision to make up for Nagato's lack of mobility. Kabuto accounted for it. It's just that Itachi's kunai ruined that plan.



Just like how healthy Itachi doesn't exist amirite?


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> That Nagato existed, but people are adding up abilities. Taking the best of all versions to make a super-version. That super-version doesn't exist.



he had rinnegan.
It's said his abilities come from his rinnegan( why would he only have God Realm abilities among all others)...
the nagato who faced hanzo was healthy, period...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi are equal IMO, they're two sides of the same coin

One is about speed and finesse, the other about overwhelming power


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well, Itachi took out Nagato twice. Nerfed or not, his condition was what it was...
> 
> ...and two top-tier shinobi were handled simultaneously by nerfed-Nagato. Now, if that's the case, why is Itachi held to a higher standard?
> 
> ...



Divi, it has to count for something. The author didn't randomly tell us that he is unable to move around, directly after he was sealed away, just for the sake of doing so.

Not saying it's proof that he is stronger than Itachi, but come on, the guy literally couldn't dodge, even if he saw it coming.


----------



## aifa (Aug 24, 2011)

I mean, when i read the last chapter.. Kishi planned Nagato (Prime) who was fully controlled by Kabuto, to face 3 powerful shinobi and then got sealed, and Itachitards starts yelling and worshipped Itachi more
until the latest spoiler stated that Nagato was still immobile...
*IMMOBILE* is the key word! WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!

I wonder why Kishi didn't make Itachi crippled too so we can see who's better between Itachi (crippled) and Nagato (cripple) hmmm...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Maybe a mobile Nagato is > Itachi, but I have been presented with no evidence to draw such a conclusion. Of course fans/Itachi-haters are going to draw that conclusion.
> 
> I prefer to say Itachi is on Nagato's level, they just specialize in different areas.



Angooba thinks Yomi Numa > Gedo Mazo. What can you expect from someone with a response like that. 

I for one, believe Nagato = Itachi. 

Walking Nagato has 0 feats. We don't know how fast walking Nagato is, we got a crippled Nagato. Thats his character. 

He could walk when he was a child/teenager. I doubt he mastered the rinnegan at that age.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

The nagato that fought Hanzou is not the prime one, because he couldn't revive Yahiko.

We also saw that Nagato had some injuries when he returned from some fights against fodders.

Getting sync with Gedo Mazo is what allowed him to use his rinnegan powers to the fullest(the spikes that control the summons...).


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Either way, Nagato is dream-surfing in Itachi's liquor bottle...


...and Itachi is educating orphaned youth on highly coveted positions, and quelling said youth's megalomania.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 24, 2011)

Just read some spoilers. It would appear that Itachi gave Naruto a good talk down, something which most of the community has wanted for him. Its funny how an Uchiha has to tell an Uzumaki not to get his head so big.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Angooba thinks Yomi Numa > Gedo Mazo. What can you expect from someone with a response like that.
> 
> I for one, believe Nagato = Itachi.
> 
> ...



find me the post where i said that, or just STFU.

On topic, what are the other pages about?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> That Nagato existed, but people are adding up abilities. Taking the best of all versions to make a super-version. That super-version doesn't exist.
> 
> 
> See above.
> ...



Adding abilities?

Like what? The ability to move around while utilizing the unique Pain techniques?


----------



## auem (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kakashi exhausted his own chakra supply, Pain hadn't killed him. The former excuse is a bit more credible, but really lame.



well,even when he died he didn't had full control on rinnegan...he never summoned gedo mazo  without chakra rod and only half gedo...

and kakshi died due to direct result of pain's 'action'....all the injuries with which a shinobi succumb to death can be attributed to physical term then(like lose of too much blood,puncture in heart) rather than weapon used against them..


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 24, 2011)

Why Can't people Just Stand The Fact That 

Nagato > Itachi

?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

the list of excuses for nagato getting sealed by itachi is higher than him losing to book no jutsu

i love it

itachi needs to talk to his brother, i think thats his next destination. Itachi is the new boogy man, theres no hiding from him.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Either way, Nagato is dream-surfing in Itachi's liquor bottle...
> 
> 
> ...and Itachi is educating orphaned youth on highly coveted positions, and quelling said youth's megalomania.



Son, that was beautiful ;_;


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachitards are STILL grasping for straws ?  It was quite evident from last chapter that Nagato is slightly,overall a more powerful shinobi , Kabuto's comments are just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

I mean, it helps Nagato's _potential_, I suppose, for him not to be able to move.  But otherwise, it just means the character is weaker than we thought in reality, right?

Talking about characters potentials is sort of a dangerous road, but it can be nice to muse about it.   I call out "healthy, 30-year-old EMS Itachi".


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Adding abilities?
> 
> Like what? The ability to move around while utilizing the unique Pain techniques?



Nagato has not shown he could use all of Pain's ability when he could walk. If that was the case then he would have revived Yahiko when he could walk.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 24, 2011)

Clearly I've underestimated how many people read the spoiler threads. I never noticed before how close to 3 million people check that thread out!

That said, we didn't get to see the clam (unless I missed it)! Unforgivable!


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

auem said:


> well,even when he died he didn't had full control on rinnegan...he never summoned gedo mazo  without chakra rod and only half gedo...
> 
> and kakshi died due to direct result of pain's 'action'....all the injuries with which a shinobi succumb to death can be attributed to physical term then(like lose of too much blood,puncture in heart) rather than weapon used against them..



He summoned Gedo Mazou without having synced to it first back when Yahiko died. We still have no idea what it really means to sync with Gedo Mazou. At best, we can attribute his ability to use Gedo's sealing powers as a benefit of synchronizing.



FallenAngelII said:


> Clearly I've underestimated how many people read the spoiler threads. I never noticed before how close to 3 million people check that thread out!
> 
> That said, we didn't get to see the clam (unless I missed it)! Unforgivable!



It's the same thread reused every week. Check the date on the opening post, Hexa's post.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> he had rinnegan.
> It's said his abilities come from his rinnegan( why would he only have God Realm abilities among all others)...
> the nagato who faced hanzo was healthy, period...


Stop trying to understand me wrong.

The Nagato who fought against Hanzou didn't really have "_I'm a powerful god_"-aura. To me he seemed weaker back then. I base this solely on the vibe I got though, so I could be completely wrong.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi fans are so angry right now.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Either way, Nagato is dream-surfing in Itachi's liquor bottle...
> 
> 
> ...and Itachi is educating orphaned youth on highly coveted positions, and quelling said youth's megalomania.



Thanks to B+Naruto

In this chapter, we have temari+2 unknown shinobi who made it easy for a fodder to seal the raikage.
Does it mean the fodder >Raikage.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Why Can't people Just Stand The Fact That
> 
> Nagato > Itachi
> 
> ?



It's mostly because Nagato was 'killed' twice, and each time Itachi was the one that did it. 

Kind of hard to just accept Nagato > Itachi as an absolute truth when you consider that. I mean, perhaps Kishimoto was trying to tell us something by having Itachi take down Nagato twice. Maybe not.

But, as far as I'm concerned, Nagato > Itachi isn't as cut and dry as it used to be. I can't just accept that all things considered.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah. So the look on Naruto's face after he repeated how it's his duty to end the war explains why is he so insistent on babbling on about that. He just feels very pressured. He should have never been told about the entire prophecy crap, it's not doing him any favours.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> the list of excuses for nagato getting sealed by itachi is higher than him losing to book no jutsu



How is it an excuse if Kabuto couldn't move him?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> find me the post where i said that, or just STFU.
> 
> On topic, what are the other pages about?



Sure, here you said Yomi Numa can sink everything. That includes Gedo Mazo...  



Angoobo said:


> Yomi Numa was said to be able to sink everything, period.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

FallenAngelII said:


> Clearly I've underestimated how many people read the spoiler threads. I never noticed before how close to 3 million people check that thread out!
> 
> That said, we didn't get to see the clam (unless I missed it)! Unforgivable!


We reuse the same spoiler thread every week. 

But this is the place to be if you want the latest, reliable up-to-date spoilers and translations!


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Itachi fans are so angry right now.



So true


----------



## Prototype (Aug 24, 2011)

My personal belief is that Itachi and Nagato are, under current circumstances, about on the same tier. However, each one is more suited to a certain area of combat. Itachi seems more focused on using strategy to defeat opponents, whereas Nagato prefers to overwhelm the enemy with sheer force. Nagato is by no means an idiot, but he lacks Itachi's analytical mind, from what I've seen. 

Just throwing this out there. Also, we haven't seen a fully healthy Itachi and mobile Nagato. But in the end, they'd probably kill each other. I believe Kishi wants to portray them as equals.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol people should just accept Nagato = Itachi . 

If you guys are gona bring Itachi's weak stamina and illness into then you should also accept Nagato never had complete control over his abilities to revert back to his healthy form .

Kabuto had to show how to use rinnegan to a rinnegan user


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I mean, it helps Nagato's _potential_, I suppose, for him not to be able to move.  But otherwise, it just means the character is weaker than we thought in reality, right?
> 
> Talking about characters potentials is sort of a dangerous road, but it can be nice to muse about it.   I call out "healthy, 30-year-old EMS Itachi".



not really.its just means he was handicapped by kishi.
it really makes him stronger for him to actually pawn Naruto and Bee with the inabbility to move.
either way it dosent matter Nagatos pottential will be shown by Madara or RS themselves.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't see why its such a shock to people's cores that Nagato was really powerful.
He was the leader of the Akatsuki and Madara called him the third Rikudou.

For people like Madara, Zetsu, Jiraiya and even Kabuto to acknowledge you, you must be pretty powerful. Splendid hype for Nagato as 3/4 of the people I mentioned were aware of his immobility when complimenting him; Jiraiya's adds flavor to know a 'healthy' or rather 'prime' Nagato's power.
We can theorise and speculate, but the truth is when such a strong character is gimped we can never find an just excuse, Nagato's case is a unique one. The breadth of his powers would make _any_ situation leading to his state seem absurd. 

The fourth databook should clear up some things though.

Nagato is proof that we can expect great things from Kabuto, Madara and even Sasuke; may be hard to fathom but Naruto too- Samehada Bee if you want to toss that in.

Man, if some crack theories of mine are coming through, albeit fragmented, then I'm going to go ahead and predict EMS Kakashi.


----------



## Gonder (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Stop trying to understand me wrong.
> 
> The Nagato who fought against Hanzou didn't really have "_I'm a powerful god_"-aura. To me he seemed weaker back then. I base this solely on the vibe I got though, so I could be completely wrong.



um that was younger nagato who feared his powers


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 24, 2011)

there are still missing 6 pages


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

Why would they be angry?

It's not their fault that Nagato can't move, it makes the "Nagato could've dodged without the cloud" even less plausible


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> It's mostly because Nagato was 'killed' twice, and each time Itachi was the one that did it.
> 
> Kind of hard to just accept Nagato > Itachi as an absolute truth when you consider the that. I mean, perhaps Kishimoto was trying to tell us something by having Itachi take down Nagato twice. Maybe not.
> 
> But, as far as I'm concerned, Nagato > Itachi isn't as cut and dry as it used to be. I can't just accept that all things considered.



Come on, Nagato never even targeted Itachi on his on free will and when he Kabuto made him use CT, Itachi had to get help


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Nagato has not shown he could use all of Pain's ability when he could walk. If that was the case then he would have revived Yahiko when he could walk.



[insert b.s. time limit excuse]


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Aug 24, 2011)

Naruto has arrived!


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> Why would they be angry?
> 
> It's not their fault that Nagato can't move, it makes the "Nagato could've dodged without the cloud" even less plausible



I don't think you understand.
One of the *main* themes last week was that Itachi was so fast he managed to slice off Nagato's arm without him noticing the attack, and was able to blitz him with Totsuka before Nagato knew what the hell was happening.
All of those arguments have been sent to hell seeing as how Nagato was not able to move.

Yet he was still able to man handle Naruto AND Bee.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> not really.its just means he was handicapped by kishi.
> it really makes him stronger for him to actually pawn Naruto and Bee with the inabbility to move.
> either way it dosent matter Nagatos pottential will be shown by Madara or RS themselves.


It's probably better to just say "he's handicapable".

He "owned" Naruto and B last chapter without moving.  His inability to move doesn't make that feat any more impressive; it just means he was more limited.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Itachi fans are so angry right now.


EHHHH!?!?! 

WHY?????


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Adding abilities?
> 
> Like what? The ability to move around while utilizing the unique Pain techniques?


Basically what I'm saying is that I got the vibe that Nagato was simply not as strong back then as he is now. Do you really think that Nagato before being crippled was stronger than the other versions we've seen? If not, then it's clear Nagato made up for the lack of mobility. 

Nagato invested time in those abilities, so they are probably better then they would've been if he focused on training mobility as well. I mean, I'm not going to make an argument that Itachi could've moved faster if he focused on movement more in stead of MS, then add those two up to make a super-Itachi.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> [insert b.s. time limit excuse]



Why didn't Nagato revive Yahiko?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I don't see why its such a shock to people's cores that Nagato was really powerful.
> He was the leader of the Akatsuki and Madara called him the third Rikudou.



Madara and Kabuto also acknowledged Itachi's god tier skills.

All you have to fall back on is that Nagato was the acting leader of Akatsuki because he's much older than Itachi and Madara knew Itachi's actual intentions and only a fool would put someone as the leader when you know he's working against you .


----------



## Crona (Aug 24, 2011)

I refuse to believe that Muu is going to get caught by a rasengan


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> thing is that it did exist.Nagato originally could move very well before the hanzou and gedou mazou fight.


true. but i doubt his skills and experience back then, with the rinnegan  or in general, were as good as they were now. so it seems:

younger nagato= completely healthy body ()could moved and shit) but presumably lacked skill and experience compared to his recent incarnation.

emaciated nagato= resorted to pain rikudou

recent nagato= skillful and experienced but lacks mobility (probably due  to lack of leg muscle activity for a number of years/ atrophy).

damn this guy just doesn't get a break.


----------



## auem (Aug 24, 2011)

@Klue,
my point was we always saw him *using* gedo's power by syncing with it(even moving his six pains),unlike madara who does voice command....
but off-course we don't know whether doing a jutsu like rinne tensei is possible without such sync ,even by madara...we don't know so many things about gedo...


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Why didn't Nagato revive Yahiko?



I don't know.

But to say he couldn't use that particular power, when he was able to use Deva Realm and the Outer Path powers is retarded.

It's a clear plot hole.

The author shows us that he lost his best friends, and then told us he continued to lose friends thereafter, then a single chapter later, he revives countless people, all without providing an excuse for why he hadn't revived Yahiko.

Worst crap I have ever read.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

Also, this is another big reason as to why *Pain is stronger than Edo Nagato*. He can't move for gods sake.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I don't think you understand.
> One of the *main* themes last week was that Itachi was so fast he managed to slice off Nagato's arm without him noticing the attack, and was able to blitz him with Totsuka before Nagato knew what the hell was happening.
> All of those arguments have been sent to hell seeing as how Nagato was not able to move.
> 
> Yet he was still able to man handle Naruto AND Bee.



i think it makes Bee and Naruto is an even worse light than they already were.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> i think it makes Bee and Naruto is an even worse light than they already were.



Yeah, they got trolled also.
Someone tell me how awesome Nagato is. I'm having a fangasm.


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 24, 2011)

How 'bout that Mizukage? Trollin' as always


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Come one, Nagato never even targeted Itachi on his on free will and when he Kabuto made him use CT, Itachi had to get help



HAD to get help? 

Did he attempt to destroy CT on his own, and fail? 

Naruto and B HAD to get help from Itachi, because they tried to kill Nagato, but only found themselves in danger of losing their lives. Without a DOUBT Killer Bee, barring a miracle, was going to die if Itachi had no intervened. 

If Itachi had no long-ranged attack, or we had some idea of how powerful his long-ranged attack was relative to CT, then we could draw such a conclusion.

HAD to get help suggests that he had a way of knowing his technique alone wouldn't have been enough. He merely did the most intelligent thing, and that is used all of the power available to him at the moment to destroy CT.

But, it is a stretch to say he HAD to use it. There is simply nothing that indicated that.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 24, 2011)

Tchhh Might Mizukage just showed a new feat and noone seems to care.They are too busy with the Itachi vs Nagato business.

So sad!!!


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> How is it an excuse if Kabuto couldn't move him?



its not that kabuto couldnt move him, it just that nagato mobility sucked.

its like a edo choji and a edo rock lee.

do you believe they would be the same speed being controlled by kabuto?

maybe what kabuto was saying is that nagato isnt really a fast character and used shared vision for compensation.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> I don't know.
> 
> But to say he couldn't use that particular power, when he was able to use Deva Realm and the Outer Path powers is retarded.
> 
> It's a clear plot hole.



I didn't say he couldn't use particular power, I said he couldn't use all of his powers and that he did not master it. Otherwise he would have revived Yahiko. Simply explanation is that he did not master his Rinnegan. As in all of his powers. 

Not plot hole. That just an excuse your using.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

muu will dodge naruto since muu is a sensor. so he will know naruto is coming


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Basically what I'm saying is that I got the vibe that Nagato was simply not as strong back then as he is now. Do you really think that Nagato before being crippled was stronger than the other versions we've seen? If not, then it's clear Nagato made up for the lack of mobility.
> 
> Nagato invested time in those abilities, so they are probably better then they would've been if he focused on training mobility as well. I mean, I'm not going to make an argument that Itachi could've moved faster if he focused on movement more in stead of MS, then add those two up to make a super-Itachi.



By that same token you should accept that healthy Itachi would be a less experienced Itachi.He wouldn't use MS with the same efficiency/accuracy.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> its not that kabuto couldnt move him, it just that nagato mobility sucked.
> 
> its like a edo choji and a edo rock lee.
> 
> ...



no he actually couldnt move.there is a panel concentrating on his legs when he said it as well indicating that he was still immobile.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 24, 2011)

That Naruto clone is about to get turned to dust since Muu is a sensor.



 Edit: Beaten already by Gabe


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> its not that kabuto couldnt move him, it just that nagato mobility sucked.
> 
> its like a edo choji and a edo rock lee.
> 
> ...



Yes because the panel Showing Nagato's legs doesn't mean anything


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

so nagato still lacked mobility. damn hanzou tags were powerful. because for other edo seemed to cured and restore them. itachi seems to have no vision problems any more and deidera who blew himself to smithereens was able to come back. but nagatos legs weren't healed?


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, next chapter Madara uses all realms jutsu without getting synced with GM...

And lol ?Itachi not needing help, he himself asked Naruto+B to back him up, which means he was confident he wouldn't be able to destroy him on his own...


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I don't think you understand.
> One of the *main* themes last week was that Itachi was so fast he managed to slice off Nagato's arm without him noticing the attack, and was able to blitz him with Totsuka before Nagato knew what the hell was happening.
> All of those arguments have been sent to hell seeing as how Nagato was not able to move.


I don't get the reasoning there.  Like you said, Nagato only reacted to both of those attacks after they had already landed.  Whether he can move or not doesn't make much difference there.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Current ranking.

Madara
Kabuto
Nagato = Itachi 



Nagato > RM Naruto and Bee

Even Muu can beat RM Naruto and Bee, their performance was just terrible.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't get the reasoning there.  Like you said, Nagato only reacted to both of those attacks after they had already landed.  Whether he can move or not doesn't make much difference there.



Yes it really does because he would not have been sitting there while CT was going on.


----------



## Talis (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow lol. In the 1st spoiler pic Susanoo has Orochimarus earring.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't get the reasoning there.  Like you said, Nagato only reacted to both of those attacks after they had already landed.  Whether he can move or not doesn't make much difference there.



it was kabuto.kabuto made it pretty clear that the reason Nagato couldnt react to these attacks was becuase of him not being mobile and his summons sharing sight was taken out by itachi which was supposed to compensate for Nagtos lack of movement.
both attacks happened after the sharing sight was taken out.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Yes it really does because he would not have been sitting there while CT was going on.


He wasn't able to react to Totsuka before it pierced him.  He's going to be pierced regardless, unless he's fast enough that Itachi misses or something.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

did anyone translate the panels with nagato in it?


----------



## FearTear (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Yes because the panel Showing Nagato's legs doesn't mean anything



Kishi has a foot fetishism, you konw


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't get the reasoning there.  Like you said, Nagato only reacted to both of those attacks after they had already landed.  Whether he can move or not doesn't make much difference there.



So Kabuto informed us of Nagato's condition because it didn't have a bearing on the fight at all?

Reading the past chapter, I was never under the impression that Nagato/Kabuto even noticed Itachi's Tatsuka's approach, but this chapter has to indicate on some level that his immobility and Itachi's dispatching of his summons, played a role in the sealing.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 24, 2011)

Its not Orochimaru's earring, its a symbolic item in which Orochimaru copied. It leads me to believe that Orochimaru knew about SoSP.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Iruka couldn't even make Naruto stfu, so Itachi had to come in and do it.
> 
> Naruto's weakened now. Is his capture imminent?



he wont be captured since madara has kin and gin but bee may be captured soon


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Healthy Nagato>Pain>ET Nagato....


----------



## Isamu (Aug 24, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> That's Konohamaru using Rasengan on Muu.
> 
> Believe it!



I do, really


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> He wasn't able to react to Totsuka before it pierced him.  He's going to be pierced regardless, unless he's fast enough that Itachi misses or something.



he wasnt moving.kabuto couldnt make him move as he stayed in his place.
thats the only reason he was pierced .


----------



## insanetrolllogic (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> Healthy Nagato>Pain>ET Nagato....



Based on....?


----------



## Chibason (Aug 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> muu will dodge naruto since muu is a sensor. so he will know naruto is coming



Yeah he was kinda concentrating on his battle so probably just realized Naruto was there..


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> Healthy Nagato>Pain>ET Nagato>Itachi ....



Fixed


----------



## calimike (Aug 24, 2011)

Lock this thread because of heat discuss over Nagato. Not Shinobi World War V


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Btw why didn't Nagato just summon another animal? Kabuto is whining about Itachi blinding his summons when Nagato has a whole bunch of other summons.Infinite PIS ftw.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

This is what we can assume: Kishimoto will not make any character 'perfect'. 

For example:

Nagato, with all of his raw power, was never going to be a speed-demon. 

Itachi, with his intelligence and efficient way of fighting, was never going to have a large chakra capacity. 

Shikamaru, with his intelligence, would never have an arsenal of high level jutsus. 

The author finds a way to cap limit every shinobi. If you have a EXTREME ability, you can rest assured that you are going to lack somewhere else.

Think about Madara phasing ability. Obviously he was given that ability because his body sucks.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

insanetrolllogic said:


> Based on....?



Naruto said that the strength and speed of his Pain techniques were greater than when Pain used them.


----------



## Trent (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorin said:


> By that same token you should accept that healthy Itachi would be a less experienced Itachi.He wouldn't use MS with the same efficiency/accuracy.



That's a given, yes.



Ukoku said:


> How 'bout that Mizukage? Trollin' as always



Still a pimp!


----------



## jso (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> I don't know.
> 
> But to say he couldn't use that particular power, when he was able to use Deva Realm and the Outer Path powers is retarded.
> 
> ...


Or you could just admit that there must be some sort of time/space limit on reviving other people? Otherwise there's no in-story excuse for him to not revive Jiraiya after being Book no Jutsu'ed. Or Yahiko after learning how to revive people. Or his parents and his bullshit dog. Or even the Akatsuki whilst he was still a villain.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is what we can assume: Kishimoto will not make any character 'perfect'.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



I think everyone knows this since a long time ago.
If you have the wrong match up, you're screwed.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> he wasnt moving.kabuto couldnt make him move as he stayed in his place.
> thats the only reason he was pierced .



right, thats why he was dashing at kb and naruto last chapter because he couldnt move and was immobile.

until a crispy translation of the chapter comes out kabuto words only meant that nagato mobility just sucked balls not that he couldnt move at all.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is what we can assume: Kishimoto will not make any character 'perfect'.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



RS was as close to perfect as you can get


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> So you really think flashback Nagato was stronger than any of the Nagato we saw fight in real time?



Considering the circumstances, I have no reason to believe he was or wasn't. He blocked Kunai, saved Konan and immediately used Gedo Mazou.

Nothing really happened.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 24, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> did anyone translate the panels with nagato in it?



WHY?!?!?! he is not important! 

/TROLL


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

so did itachi take the crow cause it is on naruto shoulder for most of the pics but at the end when itachis leaves it is not on narutos shoulder.


----------



## aifa (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I don't think you understand.
> One of the *main* themes last week was that Itachi was so fast he managed to slice off Nagato's arm without him noticing the attack, and was able to blitz him with Totsuka before Nagato knew what the hell was happening.
> All of those arguments have been sent to hell seeing as how Nagato was not able to move.
> 
> Yet he was still able to man handle Naruto AND Bee.



_"I was planning to use your Rinnegan summons linked vision without instead."_
It means Kabuto was the one (not Nagato) who didn't saw Itachi's attack..

_But Itachi used his Shuriken Jutsu within a blind spot that *I* (Kabuto) couldn't dodge."_

Like i said before, Kabuto was the one fighting the 3 musketeers, not Nagato.. He was the one who made strategies, abilities to be used, etc..

So are you convinced that Nagato > Itachi
or let say Nagato = Itachi so you wouldn't feel so bad?!


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Btw why didn't Nagato just summon another animal? Kabuto is whining about Itachi blinding his summons when Nagato has a whole bunch of other summons.Infinite PIS ftw.



kabuto didnt know how to use him.he had the abbility to use missile rockets on his legs as well but kabuto just misused Nagato completely.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I think everyone knows this since a long time ago.
> If you have the wrong match up, you're screwed.



People may know, but they forget.

Hardcore fans of characters tend to be less objective, because they have to focus on the trees, rather than the FOREST, when the superiority of their character, relative to another, is being seriously threatened.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato did said "I can still resurrect the people I killed in Konoha in time. That's the least I can do."


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is what we can assume: Kishimoto will not make any character 'perfect'.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...



we're not saying Nagato should be a speed demon, we're saying Nagato should be able to...move( since he was able to do so against Hanzo)...


----------



## Chibason (Aug 24, 2011)

I do hope it's Konohamaru....

But could he really take on Muu? lol Gaara and Onoki being helped by a 12 year old


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> Healthy Nagato>Pain>ET Nagato....



Based on what? Your flawed logic?

Pain struggled against SM Naruto, while ET Nagato > RM Naruto & Killer Bee. Please think before you post, no one can think for you.

Do you have any evidence that Healthy Nagato mastered his Rinnegan?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

oh nvm, i see the translation.  god damn, after all that kishi still had to have him nerfed.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

naruto maybe the only person who maybe able to sense muu when he goes invisible if they fight.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 24, 2011)

Bee is already calling out Naruto's overuse of Chakra.  I sense Kishi is nerfing Naruto again for a fight that will be coming up very soon.  I hate it when he does that cause it leads to too much speculation about power levels and is always unfair to Naruto.

Plus, how many battles are Naruto gonna be arriving to tired or chakra drained?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

Chooba said:


> I do hope it's Konohamaru....
> 
> But could he really take on Muu? lol Gaara and Onoki being helped by a 12 year old



its naruto look at the hand it covered by chakra even the clothes like when naruto is in kyuubi mode.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> naruto maybe the only person who maybe able to sense muu when he goes invisible if they fight.



Gaara is sensing him just fine though


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> right, thats why he was dashing at kb and naruto last chapter because he couldnt move and was immobile.
> 
> until a crispy translation of the chapter comes out kabuto words only meant that nagato mobility just sucked balls not that he couldnt move at all.



his movement was on the same lv as his white haired one.against Bee he was dropped by the summon.and against naruto he was caught by the tail of the summon and nagato simply made a forward movement to immediatly catch naruto.now we actually understand why he used the summon to catch Naruto since he himself wasnt able to freely move.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Considering the circumstances, I have no reason to believe he was or wasn't. He blocked Kunai, saved Konan and immediately used Gedo Mazou.
> 
> Nothing really happened.


Well Nagato blew up Konoha on his own, but was still struggling with his army back in the day in the Rain region. Nagato just didn't have the same godly vibe back then as he had later on. So that's the reason I believe he was weaker back then. There's no clear-cut evidence though, so I could easily be wrong, but that's just how I interpreterred it.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> So Kabuto informed us of Nagato's condition because it didn't have a bearing on the fight at all?


I'm sure it had a bearing.  I just don't understand the reasoning that giving Nagato a weakness makes him stronger in people's eyes.

Nagato can't move = Nagato hype

I don't get that connection whatsoever.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> RS was as close to perfect as you can get



Perhaps, but same rules probably applied.

Can you really see RS being as fast or faster than Minato? 

Maybe he was, but...

...that's why he will remain a legend. As a character in the current story, it wouldn't really work, unless he was a character brought in every blue moon, to just own everyone and disappear into the shadows once again.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

To people saying Nagato did not have speed. Go re read the Hanzo fight, He moved pretty fast until Hanzo's trap


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm lovin all the damage control from the trolls of last week


----------



## ashher (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't want to read the spoilers. Can anyone just tell me what happened with itachi?


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> I don't get the reasoning there. Like you said, Nagato only reacted to both of those attacks after they had already landed. Whether he can move or not doesn't make much difference there.



At the time Itachi cut Nagato's arm off I was baffled as to why he wasn't paying any attention to Itachi himself. As it turns out, Kabuto was planning on counterattacking Itachi with linked vision. Itachi fukced that up. But the circumstances themselves are highly unlikely to occur on anyone with the slightest portion of mobility. Who stands still in the middle of a battlefield when you have 3 S class ninja's standing around you? Either an idiot, or someone who doesn't have a say in the matter. Had Nagato been able to move the idea that he would be in a position to be targeted by any of them is comical enough. He's way to versatile to take risks like that.

The Totsuka thing is almost irrelevent now as well. Maybe I'm clinging to logical arguments too much here, but no one in their right mind would stand around as chibaku tensei get's obliterated, wait for the enemy to land to the ground and regroup and then stand still. The fact that Kabuto commented on Nagato's lack of mobility suggests he was the one controlling the movements the whole time (which was obvious to most of us). Meaning that Kabuto couldn't see through the dust, and even if he could, it's not like he could have done anything about it.

Nagato wasn't in a position to react to Totsuka, even if he had seen it coming, which he didn't. So this whole argument is now gone.

Oh and Pain is stronger than an immobile Nagato. There's no doubt in my mind that the Pain bodies can dodge the Totsuka blade. Absolutely none.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm so was nagato putting up a fight against Kabuto's control or is controlling so many Edo's harder then Kabuto anticipated.... Would be cool if the blood pact kabuto does to summon the Edo started having a negative affect on him.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 24, 2011)

Its still took 3 guys to finish off  a ''disabled'' guy


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Gaara is sensing him just fine though



i see it now he put sand all over the sky to sense him it seems.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'm sure it had a bearing.  I just don't understand the reasoning that giving Nagato a weakness makes him stronger in people's eyes.



Is it really difficult to imagine Nagato the way he is now, as an even better shinobi with the added power of mobility and full range of movement - even if it's only to the extent of an average shinobi?



Hexa said:


> Nagato can't move = Nagato hype
> 
> I don't get that connection whatsoever.



I wouldn't call it hype, but it's something that needs to be taken into consideration.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> To people saying Nagato did not have speed. Go re read the Hanzo fight, He moved pretty fast until Hanzo's trap



We're not saying he was SLOW, but Kishimoto would not have him be a top-tier speedster. 

If he WAS that fast, that's why Kishimoto fucked up his legs.

Every character has a weakness...

...or areas that they're not as strong in.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

so is kabuto really gonna use the 6th coffin?  Seems itachi may be going towards kabuto.. If it's true, they all gonna get owned by it.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Its still took 3 guys to finish off  a ''disabled'' guy



Killer Bee and Naruto could not land one hit on Nagato. Itachi did all of the work.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> kabuto didnt know how to use him.he had the abbility to use missile rockets on his legs as well but kabuto just misused Nagato completely.



lol the battle ended before all that shit, your trying to use hindsight to justify the quick ending.

in actuality kabuto what kabuto did was perfect.

he was a better nagato than nagato.

beasted two jins then and had shared vision as a back up for sneak attacks but then the ultimate ninja itachi came to the rescue.

then what did he do after that? CT

That probably the second strongest move in his arsenal next to ST
then after that gets counter he dies.

now your complaining he shouldve used megaman rocket shoes, the real plot hole would be that he shouldve had Deva use Chou CT on konoha village instead of ST


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> True, but unlike the case with Nagato, I assume that Itachi had already mastered his MS before the disease affected his abilities in a significant way. Itachi was 13 when he unlocked MS and it probably didn't take him long to master it. I doubt the disease significantly affected him back then. I could be wrong though, it's just an assumption I think is most likely.
> 
> 
> So you really think flashback Nagato was stronger than any of the Nagato we saw fight in real time?



Could be no doubt.But still the last time we've seen him is the most experienced and knowledgeable Itachi.


Trent said:


> That's a given, yes.







vered said:


> kabuto didnt know how to use him.he had the abbility to use missile rockets on his legs as well but kabuto just misused Nagato completely.




But his plan was to use the summons eye to see from different angles.He did it but for some unknown reason he stopped doing it.

Meh i agree.We can't really conclude how Nagato would fight based on this showing.More fuel for fanwars i guess.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Killer Bee and Naruto could not land one hit on Nagato. Itachi did all of the work.



it took all 3 to destroy CT


----------



## FearTear (Aug 24, 2011)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Plus, how many battles are Naruto gonna arriving tired or chakra drained?



I can imagine the scenarios

Fodder: Over there! It's Naruto! We're saved!

*Naruto fades*

Fodder: Oh shit


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Its still took 3 guys to finish off  a ''disabled'' guy



Three guys finished off a technique.

It only took one guy to finish off the disabled guy. He did it twice. 


Nagato wasn't defeated because CT was destroyed. If Itachi did not seal him, he would have simply moved on to the next technique. 

Keywords: *If Itachi did not seal him.*


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

ashher said:


> I don't want to read the spoilers. Can anyone just tell me what happened with itachi?


He went off on his own to pwn ET or Kabuto.


Gabe said:


> i see it now he put sand all over the sky to sense him it seems.



Yep


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> it took all 3 to destroy CT



That doesn't equal Nagato does it. 

It took 3 guys to defeat a jutsu not Nagato.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Oh and Pain is stronger than an immobile Nagato. There's no doubt in my mind that the Pain bodies can dodge the Totsuka blade. Absolutely none.


I still believe Naruto's remark on Nagato's techs being better than Pain's basically puts them on equal grounds or makes Nagato better.

I think the Pain bodies can easily fall to Totsuka. Their techniques are slower, so if Nagato couldn't react, the Pain bodies certainly won't. One was even struggling with Konohamaru... I mean come on.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Had Nagato been able to move the idea that he would be in a position to be targeted by any of them is comical enough. He's way to versatile to take risks like that.


I'm sure Nagato would have done better if he could move.  He would have done even better than that if he could move as fast as the V2 Raikage.  There's no doubt about it.  Nagato can't move, though.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Guys, let's stop all of this. All of this bickering back and forth doesn't change the fact that Nagato is locked away in Itachi's liquor bottle.

If you need to unwind, I refer you to my sig. Focus on the picture, and absorb the music. It works wonders for me.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not so much Nagato hype. More like the complete destruction of the arguments we heard last week.
But the man stood still, was jutsu immune via absorption, had the strength and reaction ability to stop KillerBee with one arm while holding an *RM Narut*o in place with the other and forced Itachi to save them.
He then sent them into the sky where they all resorted to their most destructive jutsu's in hopes of blowing up Chibaku tensei.

I'd say the level of Nagato's ability should be *fairly obvious to anyone by now*. Being half blind isn't nearly as much of a handicap as being immobile. Nagato was nerfed beyond belief, mainly because there's no justifiable way to make him lose without injuring someone when he has so much versatility.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

People arguing about Itachi vs. Nagato/Pain already?

Wait 'til the chapter comes out and we get a better translation. I have a feeling "Nagato lacked mobility" is a load of bunk, since we already saw him move to Naruto on-foot when he started soul-ripping him. It probably translates better as "Nagato couldn't move (in time; due to Itachi exploiting a blindspot)" or something.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'm sure Nagato would have done better if he could move.  He would have done even better than that if he could move as fast as the V2 Raikage.  There's no doubt about it.  Nagato can't move, though.



thats not about moveing as fast as raikage.but moving as it is.
he lacked the abbility to move its as simple as that.and thats a handicap.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Fuck Nagato and Itachi.

Mizukage is where's at you heathens.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

by the way full script is out.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Is it really difficult to imagine Nagato the way he is now, as an even better shinobi with the added power of mobility and full range of movement - even if it's only to the extent of an average shinobi?


I can easily imagine a lot of shinobi as better than they are now by giving them extra abilities that they don't have.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Sasuke, Madara and Shisui is mentioned in the full script.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> It probably translates better as "Nagato couldn't move (in time; due to Itachi exploiting a blindspot)" or something.



This would make the entire elaboration on using linked vision completely irrelevent.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Could be no doubt.But still the last time we've seen him is the most experienced and knowledgeable Itachi.


Very true. But that was also the time Kishimoto sent a clear message that wasn't the best Itachi could do. "Prime Itachi" existed, but is largely an unknown. I still think this Edo is to show that.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It's not so much Nagato hype. More like the complete destruction of the arguments we heard last week.
> But the man stood still, was jutsu immune via absorption, had the strength and reaction ability to stop KillerBee with one arm while holding an *RM Narut*o in place with the other and forced Itachi to save them.
> He then sent them into the sky where they all resorted to their most destructive jutsu's in hopes of blowing up Chibaku tensei.
> 
> I'd say the level of Nagato's ability should be *fairly obvious to anyone by now*. Being half blind isn't nearly as much of a handicap as being immobile. Nagato was nerfed beyond belief, mainly because there's no justifiable way to make him lose without injuring someone when he has so much versatility.



Being blind is a much bigger handicap than being immobile when you've got Jutsu that you can use that don't require movement. At least you can stand there and aim properly.

Also, Naruto, B, and Itachi mowed Nagato down in the span of a single chapter. So I wouldn't go around touting what this proves about his "level" if I were you.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> I can easily imagine a lot of shinobi as better than they are now by giving them extra abilities that they don't have.



That's the thing though.
*We do have Nagato with mobility*. It's called Pain.
I'm standing by Pain>Immobile Nagato.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> This would make the entire elaboration on using linked vision completely irrelevent.



No it wouldn't; I already mentioned how Kabuto said Itachi took advantage of a blindspot.


----------



## ashher (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Killer Bee and Naruto could not land one hit on Nagato. Itachi did all of the work.



only because those 2 inadvertently kept nagato's focus on them all  the time, meaning that itachi didn't have to face any single attack from nagato. One attack that itachi found himself facing was beyond his own capability of defending/dodging/countering...had to take b and naruto's help to survive that only attacked he ever faced from nagato.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I can easily imagine a lot of shinobi as better than they are now by giving them extra abilities that they don't have.



Cool.

So tell me what was the point of Kabuto revealing to us that he was immobile? What is the reader suppose to think? That he wouldn't have performed better?

Seriously?

Itachi is unable to dodge Sasuke's shuriken technique in his mobility is used as an excuse. Nagato finds himself in a similar situation and nobody wants to hear it - it didn't matter.

lol

If Nikushimi is right and the translation is off then I'll drop it, but as it stands now, this is hilarious to me.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 24, 2011)

The single most impressive thing Itachi has done is to kindly tell JesusRuto to "shut the fuck up". 


And lol at Kabuto for Final Villain. He's looking more and more like an Arc Villain. 


Lastly, I wonder if Itachi is going directly for Kabuto or attempting a massive fuuinjutsu. The former could be interesting as it may reveal important elements of the plot, the latter being a significant hype for Itachi.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Killer Bee and Naruto could not land one hit on Nagato. Itachi did all of the work.



they as a decoy to help land 'a hit'( Kabuto was focusing on b+naruto, he never wanted Nagato to attack itachi, he didn't think he was a threat at that moment.).


----------



## Cjones (Aug 24, 2011)

> It's not that thoses who became Hokage gain aknowledgement by everyone. But rather thoses who were aknowledged by everyone can become Hokage.



Makes so much sense.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> Also, Naruto, B, and Itachi mowed Nagato down in the span of a single chapter. So I wouldn't go around touting what this proves about his "level" if I were you.



And Minato, who is _apparently_ weaker than Nagato and Itachi, completely mowed down *Madara* in one chapter.
I dare so no one would even try and argue with me over Madara vs Itachi.

A one chapter fight isn't much of an argument here.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 24, 2011)

> Itachi: I think I can do something to stop Edo Tensei.
> I have an idea.





PoinT_BlanK said:


> Prediction: Itachi will reveal a plan on how to locate Edo Tensei's user or will say he has an idea/knows who the Edo Tensei user is.



^So I was right? ..Finally after nearly 4 years I'm getting good at this prediction thing..


Lol at Bee becoming an Itachi groupie..''Join The Cult Brah''


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> And Minato, who is _apparently_ weaker than Nagato and Itachi, completely mowed down *Madara* in one chapter.
> I dare so no one would even try and argue with me over Madara vs Itachi.
> 
> A one chapter fight isn't much of an argument here.



That was Tobi/Madara who did not have infinite sharingan stock piled. 

Konan was more impressive than Minato.


----------



## Akatsukii (Aug 24, 2011)

> Quote:
> 
> I didn't say he couldn't use particular power, I said he couldn't use all of his powers and that he did not master it. Otherwise he would have revived Yahiko. Simply explanation is that he did not master his Rinnegan. As in all of his powers.
> 
> Not plot hole. That just an excuse your using.


 how lame do you think the manga will be, if nagato just revives yahiko on the spot, then we won't have the pain persona, and the whole story will shift into a completely different direction. Simple, nagato didn't revive yahiko due to plot, not because he was inexperienced with his paths abilities.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 24, 2011)

I think Itachi will now face the 6th coffin...And lose.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> And Minato, who is _apparently_ weaker than Nagato and Itachi, completely mowed down *Madara* in one chapter.
> I dare so no one would even try and argue with me over Madara vs Itachi.
> 
> A one chapter fight isn't much of an argument here.



Madara didn't have a fight to the finish with Minato, though. When the going got tough, he got going.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 24, 2011)

My god did kishi make Nagato strong, jesus. The fact that this Nagato also had no mobility means that living Nagato was capable of all of this same shit as well. Meaning a person had to fight through Pain Rikudo, discover Nagato's secret, track him down, and than face someone able to effortlessly pwn B and Naruto. And on top of that living Nagato had Gedo Mazo as well.

Aside from that Kabuto just wrote his own death certificate since he's about to bring out his triumph card


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Aug 24, 2011)

So Muu is invisible, has jinton and can fly too......this character is so broken ;-D he will dominate the battledome, believe it!


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi's Susanna is turning into a fat piece of shit.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 24, 2011)

Imho Nagato was potentially more powerful than any other character including edo Itachi, but was clearly gimped by a lack of mobility.

However Itachi's skill/speed/execution makes him a more dependable(read 'better') ninja.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Cool.
> 
> So tell me what was the point of Kabuto revealing to us that he was immobile? What is the reader suppose to think? That he wouldn't have performed better?
> 
> Seriously?


Maybe Kishimoto didn't want the "absorption power" to heal injuries, such as Madara's.

More generally, it's not like every statement in the manga is designed to put a particular thought into the reader's mind.  People question too much "what was the intention" when there very well could be little to no intention.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Akatsukii said:


> how lame do you think the manga will be, if nagato just revives yahiko on the spot, then we won't have the pain persona, and the whole story will shift into a completely different direction. Simple, nagato didn't revive yahiko due to plot, not because he was inexperienced with his paths abilities.



Yeah, that's what I was hinting at.


----------



## Uzumaki Naruzo (Aug 24, 2011)

what happend to the crow ?


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> That was Tobi/Madara who did not have infinite sharingan stock piled.
> 
> Konan was more impressive than Minato.



A Madara who was still stronger than the entire verse. And no, Konan had massive prep and knowledge. Minato did it on the spot. And he actually won. 


And Nikushima, Tell me what the point of showing Nagato's legs is if the translation is about how he couldnt react to Totsuka?
It's obviously a mobility problem.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

Bee : You're not just a strong shinobi. Really, you are ...

Itachi


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 24, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Aside from that Kabuto just wrote his own death certificate since he's about to bring out his triumph card



Seriously, villains are so stupid.  Announcing that you are now using your trump card is the quickest way out of the story.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol at people finding excuses for Madara.
Madara fought against minato, with his kyubi, and lost, period...


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Well...we've already seen Nagato move haven't we? So he's not immobile, rather he got caught by Totsuka-at least I think that's what's being referenced.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Maybe Kishimoto didn't want the "absorption power" to heal injuries, such as Madara's.



Let's just agree to disagree.

Honestly, for the sake of my own sanity. I hope Yagami1211's translation is completely off. So NF will never approach this topic again.

I swear, the author simply cannot refrain from doing something like this. Things were find how they were last week.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Oh and Pain is stronger than an immobile Nagato. There's no doubt in my mind that the Pain bodies can dodge the Totsuka blade. Absolutely none.


Nagato himself(which is has better reflex than pain) was unable to counter it with Shinrai tensei......there is no way pain can counter it 

dodging = mission impossible


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 24, 2011)

Ofkinheimer said:


> Seriously, villains are so stupid.  Announcing that you are now using your trump card is the quickest way out of the story.



the problem is Kabuto should have 2 trump cards.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> they as a decoy to help land 'a hit'( Kabuto was focusing on b+naruto, he never wanted Nagato to attack itachi, he didn't think he was a threat at that moment.).



Now your just assuming stuff, your post is not based on manga. It is not Itachi's fault that Nagato did not see Itachi a threat. 

Itachi beat Nagato, whether Nagato was blind or lacked mobility or was distracted, does not change anything. These are not Itachi's fault, blame the author or Kabuto. Manga has shown us that Itachi defeated Nagato. So deal with it, stop assuming stuff.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Well...we've already seen Nagato move haven't we? So he's not immobile, rather he got caught by Totsuka-at least I think that's what's being referenced.



The only thing that moved Nagato was momentum


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 24, 2011)

Gedo Mazo came with a huge price, my friends. That's my guess.

That's given me a thread idea for the week.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> Nagato himself(which is has better reflex than pain) was unable to counter it with Shinrai tensei......there is no way pain can counter it ....dodging = mission impossible



Deva can keep up with SM Naruto, dodge a point blank FRS using a split second decision using his surroundings and he is unable to dodge Totsuka?
How fast do you guys think this thing is?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Bee : You're not just a strong shinobi. Really, you are ...
> 
> Itachi




wasnt that directed at naruto ?


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Well...we've already seen Nagato move haven't we? So he's not immobile, rather he got caught by Totsuka-at least I think that's what's being referenced.



he didnt really move actually.his only move was making an onward move(white haird nagato was able to barely move as well) to immediatly catch narutos stomach.
after that and before that he didnt move.
kabuto clears that it was due to nagato lack of mobility.he was handicapped.
and thats the reason he tried to to use the summons shared eyesight to compensate for that.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Now your just assuming stuff, your post is not based on manga. It is not Itachi's fault that Nagato did not see Itachi a threat.
> 
> Itachi beat Nagato, whether Nagato was blind or lacked mobility or was distracted, does not change anything. These are not Itachi's fault, blame the author or Kabuto. Manga has shown us that Itachi defeated Nagato. So deal with it, stop assuming stuff.



Kakashi is also > Kakuzu because he dealt the finishing blow..rite ?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Deva can keep up with SM Naruto, dodge a point blank FRS using a split second decision using his surroundings and he is unable to dodge Totsuka?
> How fast do you guys think this thing is?



Well if Itachi could keep up with Rikudou Naruto on-foot and the Magatama was faster than his FRS (which should be faster than Sennin Naruto's FRS, if Rikudou Naruto is faster than Sennin Naruto), then the Totsuka should at least be in that ballpark when wielded by Itachi's Susano'o.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Nagato himself(which is has better reflex than pain) was unable to counter it with Shinrai tensei......there is no way pain can counter it
> 
> dodging = mission impossible



When did he even try to use ST to counter Totsuka?


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 24, 2011)

looks like itachi mentioned kushina and minato.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> its naruto look at the hand it covered by chakra even the clothes like when naruto is in kyuubi mode.




Looks like he's pretty far up in the air too.  Did Kyuubi suddenly give him flyng powers?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> The only thing that moved Nagato was momentum



He kinda halted his backward momentum as he used Shinra Tensei to fire Bee away from himself, then proceeded to stop on a dime and propel himself forward to use his Human Realm powers on Nagato.

After seeing that, and reading the "Perfect Nagato" caption, I never imagined Kishi would turn around and do something like this.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> Itachi beat Nagato, whether Nagato was blind or lacked mobility or was distracted, does not change anything. These are not Itachi's fault, blame the author or Kabuto. Manga has shown us that Itachi defeated Nagato. So deal with it, stop assuming stuff.



Sasuke beat Itachi, whether Itachi was blind or holding back or distracted, does not change anything. These are not Sasuke's fault, blame the author or Zetsu. Manga has shown us that Sasuke defeated Itachi. So deal with it, stop assuming stuff.

Minato beat Madara, whether Madara had time contraints or did not use Izanagi or genjutsu, does not change anything. These are not Minato's fault, blame the author or MAdara. Manga has shown us that Minato beat Madara. So deal with it, stop assuming stuff.

See I can do this too








> Well if Itachi could keep up with Rikudou Naruto on-foot and the Magatama was faster than his FRS (which should be faster than Sennin Naruto's FRS, if Rikudou Naruto is faster than Sennin Naruto), then the Totsuka should at least be in that ballpark when wielded by Itachi's Susano'o.



Assuming Totsuka mimics Itachi's physical stats?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 24, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wasnt that directed at naruto ?



I think it was directed at Itachi..


----------



## alooaloo (Aug 24, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wasnt that directed at naruto ?



I think it's directed at Itachi.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Minato didn't even get past Izanagi. He trumped Madara's intangibility and stole the Kyuubi from him, and Madara ran away. It wasn't a fight to the finish, which would've taken at least another chapter (and might very well have ended in Madara's favor with a respawn-stab from behind).




And? what would Izanagi have mattered?  We already saw him dodge a sneak attack from Madara.  This is also the first of two guys to dodge full speed Raikage.  All evidence points to Izanagi not mattering.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Kakashi is also > Kakuzu because he dealt the finishing blow..rite ?



That is a lame argument, please think before you post, I cannot think for you.

Where in my post did I say Itachi > Nagato because he dealt the finishing blow? 

Did RM Naruto or Killer Bee land a single hit on Nagato?

Kakuzu was already beaten down by a whole team. Naruto hit Kakuzu, Kakashi hit Kakuzu, that was a team fight since nearly everyone one of them made Kakuzu weaker by taking out each of his heart.

In this case, Itachi is the one who landed an attack on Nagato. Naruto and Bee did not land a single attack on Nagato. Itachi did all of the work.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wasnt that directed at naruto ?



Nope he cut Itachi off to praise him but Itachi the humble man told him just shutup and look after Naruto


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Minato beat Madara, whether Madara had time contraints or did not use Izanagi or genjutsu, does not change anything. These are not Minato's fault, blame the author or MAdara. Manga has shown us that Minato beat Madara. So deal with it, stop assuming stuff.



I didn't pitch that argument to you in the first place so don't throw it back at me, hombre.

Besides, it's extrinsic to the point you made and I refuted.



> Assuming Totsuka mimics Itachi's physical stats?



Why wouldn't it? All of a sudden, Itachi's Susano'o is slower than he is?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> He kinda halted his backward movement as he used Shinra Tensei to fire Bee away from himself, then proceeded to stop on a dime and propel himself forward to use his Human Realm powers on Nagato.
> 
> After seeing that, and reading the "Perfect Nagato" caption, I never imagined Kishi would turn around and do something like this.



I can't either, Kishi had it set up perfectly show Nagato could fight at his "prime" self.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Yo forget Nagato and Itachi.

Look at this boss...he's like "yawn"


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Aug 24, 2011)

So, does anyone think that Edo Itachi will meet up Sasuke?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Why wouldn't it? All of a sudden, Itachi's Susano'o is slower than he is?



Its attack speed may even be a bit faster, overall.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> And? what would Izanagi have mattered?  We already saw him dodge a sneak attack from Madara.  This is also the first of two guys to dodge full speed Raikage.  All evidence points to Izanagi not mattering.



If he had his guard down like Konan, he could very well have gotten shanked.

It's not guaranteed, but if Kishi wanted to go that route, he could have.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabuto lets his Edo Tensei say way too much. They are giving away all their secrets. It's gonna backfire.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

Ofkinheimer said:


> So, does anyone think that Edo Itachi will meet up Sasuke?



Why would he? He left Sasuke for Naruto to deal with.

Itachi said that he might be able to help with Edo Tensei problem so he's probably going to find Kabuto.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> After seeing that, and reading the "Perfect Nagato" caption, I never  imagined Kishi would turn around and do something like this.


aren't those written by the editors (which i've heard are removed in the  volume release). kishi never mentioned once that nagato was perfect/  complete in the manga.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Deva can keep up with SM Naruto, dodge a point blank FRS using a split second decision using his surroundings and he is unable to dodge Totsuka?
> How fast do you guys think this thing is?


Hinata and Fodder akimichis keep up with Deva....SM Naruto has average speed...
and FRS is slow shit.....proven by manga....

besides....Shinrai tensei counter speed >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>deva pains movement speed


----------



## ashher (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Now your just assuming stuff, your post is not based on manga. It is not Itachi's fault that Nagato did not see Itachi a threat.
> 
> Itachi beat Nagato, whether Nagato was blind or lacked mobility or was distracted, does not change anything. These are not Itachi's fault, blame the author or Kabuto. Manga has shown us that Itachi defeated Nagato. So deal with it, stop assuming stuff.



that naruto and b worked as a decoy isn't an assumption, its manga canon. Which you choose to ignore as you like to read the parts that suits your assumptions.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> The only thing that moved Nagato was momentum





vered said:


> he didnt really move actually.his only move was making an onward move(white haird nagato was able to barely move as well) to immediatly catch narutos stomach.
> after that and before that he didnt move.
> kabuto clears that it was due to nagato lack of mobility.he was handicapped.
> and thats the reason he tried to to use the summons shared eyesight to compensate for that.


overwhelming techniques

It wasn't momentum. Nagato uses Shinra Tensei then leaps to Naruto. Now, perhaps he's immobile while performing the soul-suction jutsu. That would make some sense, and Itachi used that opportunity to save Naruto and B.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> I didn't pitch that argument to you in the first place so don't throw it back at me, hombre.



Wasn't aiming at you 




> Why wouldn't it? All of a sudden, Itachi's Susano'o is slower than he is?



You are comparing a Totsuka, which needs to either stab or thrust, to Itachi's movement speeds and enhanced reactions via sharingan. You don't see the problem here? This and the fact that Totsuka is gigantic on it's own, and has a limit on it's reaching ability means that it is completely avoidable. Shared vision and distraction summons don't hurt either.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Sasuke beat Itachi, whether Itachi was blind or holding back or distracted, does not change anything
> [/COLOR]



Madara stated Itachi was holding back and we found out about his actual intentions .

There's no proof where it says Nagato was holding back and if you're referring to the current chapter saying "Nagato lacked mobility" then i'll wait for proper translation


----------



## calimike (Aug 24, 2011)

did Madara steal 2nd Mizukage's ghost jutsu?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

I so want Itachi to be the one to find Kabuto and deal him the swift back of justice's hand.


----------



## YMICrazy (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabuto's plan backfired as soon as he said he was going to use his final trump card without Madara even challenging him. Watch Itachi fight the last edo or w/e and Madara comes out of nowhere and owns Kabuto while he is busy


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

calimike said:


> did Madara steal 2nd Mizukage's ghost jutsu?



No.

It's a mirage, an illusion.

Madara uses space/time ninjutsu.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

So Nagato fans went from rejoicing at the previews to making excuses for him saying he still wasnt at his prime?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

calimike said:


> did Madara steal 2nd Mizukage's ghost jutsu?



It's genjutsu


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

from MS *It's one of those extremely rare weeks where our RP was too busy to get Jump. There won't be Jump releases on MS till ~20 hrs from now*

but we should get it from manga reader since they already released bleach


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> from MS *It's one of those extremely rare weeks where our RP was too busy to get Jump. There won't be Jump releases on MS till ~20 hrs from now*



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 24, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Turrin (Aug 24, 2011)

You guys should all put the spoiler through google translate, its easily the funniest poor translation I have ever read. Itachi talks about a promise he made to dolphins LOL.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 24, 2011)

i think naruto gave the crow back to itachi and perhaps one of the clone arrives where the kages are.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> Madara stated Itachi was holding back and we found out about actual intentions .
> 
> There's no proof where it says Nagato was holding back and if you're referring to the current chapter saying "Nagato lacked mobility" then i'll wait for proper translation



You realize that was a joke, right?


And yes, at this point I just want Itachi to amaterasu or tsukiyomi torture Kabuto out of this manga. He's useless.
Bring Madara please.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> You are comparing a Totsuka, which needs to either stab or thrust, to Itachi's movement speeds and enhanced reactions via sharingan. You don't see the problem here? This and the fact that Totsuka is gigantic on it's own, and has a limit on it's reaching ability means that it is completely avoidable. Shared vision and distraction summons don't hurt either.



We already have confirmation that Susano'o can throw as fast as Rikudou Naruto, since the Magatama was travelling alongside FRS. Orochimaru also got blitzed with the Totsuka inbetween words. I'd say it's fairly obvious that Susano'o is fast despite its size, most likely faster than Itachi himself.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Itachi did all of the work.



Lol did I counter that already?

Again,how do you not understand the very basis of combat in your argument?In combat(and pretty much in any game) we have attack and defense.They all contribute to the "work" in combat.

Youre the one who should think before posting mate.


----------



## calimike (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> No.
> 
> It's a mirage, an illusion.
> 
> Madara uses space/time ninjutsu.



That's what I wonder 2nd Mizukage's abilities


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

Turrin said:


> You guys should all put the spoiler through google translate, its easily the funniest poor translation I have ever read. Itachi talks about a promise he made to dolphins LOL.



the dolphin is what irukas name translates to if i am not mistaken


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> You realize that was a joke, right?
> 
> 
> And yes, at this point I just want Itachi to amaterasu or tsukiyomi torture Kabuto out of this manga. He's useless.
> Bring Madara please.



With all this fanturd arguments going around , I can't even tell anymore

My bad


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

ashher said:


> that naruto and b worked as a decoy isn't an assumption, its manga canon. Which you choose to ignore as you like to read the parts that suits your assumptions.



What does this has to do with Itachi > Nagato? Are you saying it wasn't a fair fight because Naruto and Bee distracted Nagato?

What are you trying to say? Naruto got caught by Nagato and Bee got defeated. They didn't land a single attack on Nagato. Itachi beat Nagato.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> When did he even try to use ST to counter Totsuka?



simply he hadn't time.....Totsuka is that fast....


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

Turrin said:


> You guys should all put the spoiler through google translate, its easily the funniest poor translation I have ever read. Itachi talks about a promise he made to dolphins LOL.



This had better be canon or I'm going to rage.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> That is a lame argument, please think before you post, I cannot think for you.
> 
> Where in my post did I say Itachi > Nagato because he dealt the finishing blow?
> 
> ...



Itachi would never land an atack on Nagato without Naruto and Bee there to act as distractions and/or help him


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> overwhelming techniques
> 
> It wasn't momentum. Nagato uses Shinra Tensei then leaps to Naruto. Now, perhaps he's immobile while performing the soul-suction jutsu. That would make some sense, and Itachi used that opportunity to save Naruto and B.



no his immobile all around.again thats the reason he didnt move at all against naruto ,bee and against all 3 of them afterwards.
i remember there was a thread of someone who actually brought the possibility of nagato lacking movement due to how he fought last chapter.
and its been confirmed this chapter making us all fools for negating the poster.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi the dolphin slayer


----------



## Turrin (Aug 24, 2011)

Gabe said:


> the dolphin is what irukas name translates to if i am not mistaken



Thats what I assumed when reading it, but Its funny if you just take it at face value.


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> We already have confirmation that Susano'o can throw as fast as Rikudou Naruto, since the Magatama was travelling alongside FRS. Orochimaru also got blitzed with it inbetween words. I'd say it's fairly obvious that Susano'o is fast despite its size, most likely faster than Itachi himself.



I'm not saying it isn't fast. It's _obviously_ fast. I'm just saying that 6 bodies with shared vision, with Deva realm who has consierable speed, should be able to counter a single blade. And Orochimaru was like what? 8 stories high? Ez target.




> With all this fanturd arguments going around , I can't even tell anymore
> 
> My bad



Haha yeah. I was trolling the troll.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> simply he hadn't time.....Totsuka is that fast....



Since the sealing isn't instanteneous, he could've easily used preta abilities to seal Totsuka's fuuinjutsu, yet he didn't...because, you know, he didn't want to( since he was released from ET and wasn't willing to fight)....


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Itachi would never land an atack on Nagato without Naruto and Bee there to act as distractions and/or help him



At the end Nagato was not distraced by Bee and Naruto. His target became Itachi when he used CT.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

LOL Itachi promised something to Iruka?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi made a promise to Iruka? 


*Edit*:


Seraphiel said:


> LOL Itachi promised something to Iruka?



Damn it.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 24, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Thats what I assumed when reading it, but Its funny if you just take it at face value.



yeah the weasel talking about the dolphin.

i think it is naruto talking about the promise he made to iruka to end the war alone.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> At the end Nagato was not distraced by Bee and Naruto. His target became Itachi when he used CT.



He was targeting all three at once


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> Itachi made a promise to Iruka?



Wait a minute....


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> If he had his guard down like Konan, he could very well have gotten shanked.
> 
> It's not guaranteed, but if Kishi wanted to go that route, he could have.



Do you think there would ever be a logical explanation for Minato not being at least a bit on guard in/after a battle?  Minato thought it was Madara, and wondered how he could have survived VotE.  Due to this, he would keep his guard up imo.


----------



## ashher (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyways, it finally makes sense why nagato had to use dead bodies instead of fighting himself. Ofc we knew about the advantage of multiple view points and team combination that came with using extra bodies(this is apparently why tobi still uses paths). But using paths meant that nagato's health had to be reduced to what it was during his lifetime, so one could argue that the disadvantage outweiged advantage. But now its been made clear that nagato even in full heath couldn't move. In this context advantage of using paths becomes tenfolds. Actually he really didn't have any choice but to use paths.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> At the end Nagato was not distraced by Bee and Naruto. His target became Itachi when he used CT.



Yeah and he would have died there had it not have been for Naruto and Bee


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

heres takl clarification which confirms Yagami ones:



> 機動力＝mobile power/mobility
> 欠ける＝lack of
> 
> so kabuto meant Nagato had limited mobility in himself, like nagato said a few chapter ago.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi made a promise to Iruka?
> 
> 
> *Edit*:
> ...


Know pain Klue <3


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

> Yeah and he would have died there had it not have been for Naruto and Bee



People fail to realize that Itachi probably would have died if not for Naruto and Bee. He needed them as much as they needed him. 
Now let the storm commence.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

You guys Susanno isn't instantaneous right? Itachi was gathering it up while Kabuto was dealing with Naruto and Bee


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> heres takl clarification which confirms Yagami ones:



That means that either Nagato's style never was mobility ever since he got crippled or that the Edo Tensei are still crippled. Edo Tensei leg looks kind of healthy, but...


----------



## αce (Aug 24, 2011)

Lack of mobile power sounds more legit.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> At the end Nagato was not distraced by Bee and Naruto. His target became Itachi when he used CT.



his targets were B+Naruto+itachi...


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

some translations:

Kabuto: Looks like I have to use my trump card against Itachi that I prepared for Madara...kukukukuku

KillerBee: I thought Edo Tensei was supposed to be Perfect Jutsu, then why Nagato couldn't move? 
Itachi: Every technique has flaw, no exceptions.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> That means that either Nagato's style never was mobility ever since he got crippled or that the Edo Tensei are still crippled. Edo Tensei leg looks kind of healthy, but...



i guess he was never truly healed or after years of not moving couldnt regain his mobility in a few minutes.
or edo tensei couldnt really help this probleme.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi wants to steal Kakashi's bitch or something.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> heres takl clarification which confirms Yagami ones:


Ahh, I stand corrected then. So his movement is significantly hindered, to the point that he's considered "immobile". Man, so much potential though..

Even so, he was still a beast. The capability of all the Rin'negan powers in one body was far more impressive than I had imagined. He had a good showing, I'm guessing Madara will show the rest.


blacksword said:


> some translations:
> 
> Kabuto: Looks like I have to use my trump card against Itachi that I prepared for Madara...kukukukuku
> 
> ...





Ghost of Madara said:


> *Kabuto: It's about time I need to bring out my reserve...
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



It's somewhat ambiguous here, either Itachi confronts Kabuto directly or performs a jutsu to dispatch the Edo Tenseis. I brought up Ghost of Madara's translation because it's more accurate and ambiguous-while the one you cite focuses on a confrontation.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

> Is weasel, crow Naruto that when you pass by my juices Naruto (Itachisasuke will let you)


 **


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

I suppose Kabuto's trump card is most likely the "other jutsu" he claims - along with Edo Tensei - makes him invincible.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> KillerBee: I thought Edo Tensei was supposed to be Perfect Jutsu, then why Nagato couldn't move?
> Itachi: Every technique has flaw, no exceptions.



Really? Kishi? Really?

I just wanted to see a healthy Nagato again using elemental jutsus


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> some translations:
> 
> Kabuto: Looks like I have to use my trump card against Itachi that I prepared for Madara...kukukukuku



AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh

Can someone confirm this?

So Kabuto's trump that was meant for the FV is gonna be used against Itachi-motherfuckin-sama?

How much of a boss is Itachi? Good god..


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

So, it's official Nagato didn't dodge because he couldn't move.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> People fail to realize that Itachi probably would have died if not for Naruto and Bee. He needed them as much as they needed him.
> Now let the storm commence.



People fail to realize Itachi had ripped off both of Nagato's arms before he used Chibaku Tensei, and that just because all three of their attacks were sufficient for obliterating Chibaku Tensei, doesn't mean one attack wouldn't be sufficient for escaping Chibaku Tensei. Moreover, Itachi's trump also trumps Nagato. So the argument of Nagato being stronger is merely a matter of timing.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Do you think there would ever be a logical explanation for Minato not being at least a bit on guard in/after a battle?  Minato thought it was Madara, and wondered how he could have survived VotE.  Due to this, he would keep his guard up imo.



Most people would have their guard down after "killing" someone. This even happened with Jiraiya and the 900-y/o toad sages that were with him. Minato letting his guard down is plausible, and the only thing that would've dictated whether or not it would've happened is Kishi's whim.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword is just making up translations.

People get banned for that, you know.


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 24, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAh
> 
> Can someone confirm this?
> 
> ...



Go back to troll academy


----------



## ashher (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What does this has to do with Itachi > Nagato? Are you saying it wasn't a fair fight because Naruto and Bee distracted Nagato?
> 
> What are you trying to say? Naruto got caught by Nagato and Bee got defeated. They didn't land a single attack on Nagato. Itachi beat Nagato.



i'm saying that distraction from b and naruto played a huge role in allowing itachi the chance to operate from out of focus. And that is the main reason in manga canon as to why itachi didn't have to singly face any attack from nagato...thereby leading to a state where itachi's defense against nagato's offense was never tested. On the other hand nagato's defense was nerfed as he didn't have his paths to compensate for his immobility, when he faced itachi's offense. All these have bearings in the case of comparing itachi and nagato, since itachi benefited heavily from these circumstantial factors which we cannot include in itachi's strength. So the statement itachi>nagato, which means itachi being stronger than nagato, is wrong in the context of the recent fight. What is the right statement is that itachi defeated nagato with the help of naruto and B(since they played indispensable roles in defense)...which doesn't necessarily mean that itachi>nagato. Just like its not correct to say SM naruto>pain...even thoug he defeated pain.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> blacksword is just making up translations.
> 
> People get banned for that, you know.



Do it hexa, he got me hyped up for nothing


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Ahh, I stand corrected then. So his movement is significantly hindered, to the point that he's considered "immobile". Man, so much potential though..
> 
> Even so, he was still a beast. The capability of all the Rin'negan powers in one body was far more impressive than I had imagined. He had a good showing, I'm guessing Madara will show the rest.



yes i can only guess Madara will be the one to show it all.its clear that kishi
thought Madara and RS on a higher plain of importance than Nagato ever was.even itachi from a plot point seems more important to kishi.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 24, 2011)

Mizukage's clam is farting illusions.

Suck it Itachi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> I'm not saying it isn't fast. It's _obviously_ fast. I'm just saying that 6 bodies with shared vision, with Deva realm who has consierable speed, should be able to counter a single blade. And Orochimaru was like what? 8 stories high? Ez target.



How does being "8 stories" high make him an easier target than if he were on the ground at the same distance? He got blitzed before he could get from one word to the next, so there was pretty clearly no time for him to do much of anything about it.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> So, it's official Nagato didn't dodge because he couldn't move.



Is this of any use though? 

With this statement and showings.. 'Mobile Nagato' will be/is the figment of the imagination of fans..Much like SSJ4 Itachi is to me..

Mobile Nagato doesn't exist..therefore if it ever came to a Itachi vs Nagato the outcome is most likely nagato endind up in Itachi's liquor bottle.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 24, 2011)

DeLarge said:


> Go back to troll academy



wow really? 'that the best you can do?..

Read:



blacksword said:


> some translations:
> 
> Kabuto: Looks like I have to use my trump card against Itachi that I prepared for Madara...kukukukuku.



I'm just awaiting confirmation..Don't blame me..Blame Kishi dawg..


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Is Itachi's Shuriken Jutsu actually a new jutsu or are all shuriken attacks called Shuriken Jutsu? I ask because the shuriken turned the corner and that doesn't seem natural. It appears a Jutsu is attached.

If so, that Jutsu is quite haxed. It was fast enough and directed such that even the Rinnegan with shared vision couldn't respond. Even if it isn't a jutsu, it's still a haxxed ability.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

*Hexa*, you have no right to ban me. I didn't post those "translation" in the spoiler thread anyway.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> wow really? 'that the best you can do?..
> 
> Read:
> 
> ...



Blacksword is a troll translator. 

He's screwed me a few times in the past - no homo.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> **



Addy that's just sick bro.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Blacksword is a troll translator.
> 
> He's screwed me a few times in the past - no homo.



way to kill the hype for me Klue.

My balls, you've broken them. No homo.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 24, 2011)

i wonder what kabutos trump card is.


----------



## Taijukage (Aug 24, 2011)

> It's not that thoses who became Hokage gain aknowledgement by everyone. But rather thoses who were aknowledged by everyone can become Hokage.


Couldn't be more true. Would Tsunade have even been considered if she wasn't a super famous Sannin? Would Hashirama have been chosen over Madara if he was less popular?



> i wonder what kabutos trump card is.


Another Edo he left for last (Shisui, Kushina), "that jutsu" (probably Hydra) or sixth coffin though I don't know why he'd use the weapon he was gonna use to beat Madara with on Failtachi.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> *Hexa*, you have no right to ban me. I didn't post those "translation" in the spoiler thread anyway.



and you're a little whiner on the top of that...


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 24, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> i wonder what kabutos trump card is.



"That jutsu" I guess.

I mean Kabutos "That jutsu",not Narutos.

Or if it has other purpose than for combat,then my guess would be the sixth coffin.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Is Itachi's Shuriken Jutsu actually a new jutsu or are all shuriken attacks called Shuriken Jutsu? I ask because the shuriken turned the corner and that doesn't seem natural. It appears a Jutsu is attached.
> 
> If so, that Jutsu is quite haxed. It was fast enough and directed such that even the Rinnegan with shared vision couldn't respond. Even if it isn't a jutsu, it's still a haxxed ability.



He threw it from their blind spot, catching two summons at the same time. Itachi is fucking amazing. When I initially started reading/watching Naruto, I really wasn't that into it until I witnessed Itachi's powers for the first time.

Even for a guy, there is absolutely nothing wrong with fapping to Itachi.


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2011)

Well shit, looks likes Kabuto won't be FV.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

so nagato dashing in the previous chapter and now he is immobile?

would that mean itachi is still diseased?


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Is this of any use though?
> 
> With this statement and showings.. 'Mobile Nagato' will be/is the figment of the imagination of fans..Much like SSJ4 Itachi is to me..
> 
> Mobile Nagato doesn't exist..therefore if it ever came to a Itachi vs Nagato the outcome is most likely nagato endind up in Itachi's liquor bottle.



but mobile Nagato did exist
before gedou mazou and hanzou he did exist.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Only on MS, bleach is already out on MR  Though you will get shittier quality chaps today.



Oh okay.thanks.

Cant wait...Looks like Itachi is going to confront the 6th coffin


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Addy that's just sick bro.



not me bro. it's the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so nagato dashing in the previous chapter and now he is immobile?
> 
> would that mean itachi is still diseased?



We'd have a plot hole on our hands otherwise.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Itαchi said:


> Oh okay.thanks.
> 
> Cant wait...Looks like Itachi is going to confront the 6th coffin


Glad I could help.


Addy said:


> not me bro. it's the chapter.



You are sick for posting it.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Is Itachi's Shuriken Jutsu actually a new jutsu or are all shuriken attacks called Shuriken Jutsu? I ask because the shuriken turned the corner and that doesn't seem natural. It appears a Jutsu is attached.
> 
> If so, that Jutsu is quite haxed. It was fast enough and directed such that even the Rinnegan with shared vision couldn't respond. Even if it isn't a jutsu, it's still a haxxed ability.


I think it's just talking broadly about Itachi's skill in the area.  As "kenjutsu" would describe skills involving swords (including just swinging them well), "shuriken jutsu" would describe skill with shuriken (including just throwing them well).

But he probably has raikou kenka or something.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Most people would have their guard down after "killing" someone. This even happened with Jiraiya and the 900-y/o toad sages that were with him. Minato letting his guard down is plausible, and the only thing that would've dictated whether or not it would've happened is Kishi's whim.




He was on a battlefield.  There really is no logical explanation for him to FULLY let his guard down.  Remember, he still had to deal with Kyuubi.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> but mobile Nagato did exist
> before gedou mazou and hanzou he did exist.



Konohamaru would probably slug it out with THAT nagato.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 24, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> would that mean itachi is still diseased?



This is of my interest 

Since Nagato's immobility wasn't cured..I'd guess the same stands for Itachi's illlness..


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

seeing how Itachi isn't getting blind and seems perfectly fine after using Susanoo, i think we can assume he's not ill anymore...


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

It's kinda sad that Itachifans only had one week of glory before Kishi shut them down with canon materail.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so nagato dashing in the previous chapter and now he is immobile?
> 
> would that mean itachi is still diseased?



Probably almost blind too


----------



## Leon (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabuto's trump card better be fucking good and actually achieve something or I'm going to be severly dissapointed.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Aug 24, 2011)

So the big plot reveal this week is that Nagato is slower than Elvis' last dump, and even Killer Bee is digging on Itachi's style? I see the damage control has started already! Face it Nag-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), your idol has feet of clay


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> He threw it from their blind spot, catching two summons at the same time. Itachi is fucking amazing. When I initially started reading/watching Naruto, I really wasn't that into it until I witnessed Itachi's powers for the first time.
> 
> Even for a guy, there is absolutely nothing wrong with fapping to Itachi.


It's actually the same for me. But I guess it's not a jutsu. Throwing kunai's like that is still kind of weird though.


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2011)

Leon said:


> Kabuto's trump card better be fucking good and actually achieve something or I'm going to be severly dissapointed.



It would be best for you to not hope for much.


----------



## Masato (Aug 24, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> *]The single most impressive thing Itachi has done is to kindly tell JesusRuto to "shut the fuck up". *



Agreed. That's the first thing I thought when I read the spoilers! 

Dat Itachi


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think it's just talking broadly about Itachi's skill in the area.  As "kenjutsu" would describe skills involving swords (including just swinging them well), "shuriken jutsu" would describe skill with shuriken (including just throwing them well).
> 
> But he probably has raikou kenka or something.



What is raikou kenka, dude?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

But its still so funny that nagato fans had to backtrack from their stand that he'd escape being sealed because of some preview.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It's kinda sad that Itachifans only had one week of glory before Kishi shut them down with canon materail.



You do realize that if ever someone posts '_if Nagato could move, Itachi would've been fucked_'

a reply like 'if Itachi could go SSJ4, Nagato would've been fucked' will be a valid reply right?

Immobility is 'part' of Nagato..even a 'complete' one apparently..


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 24, 2011)

So I guess even healthy Nagato isn't very quick. 

And Naruto wasn't at full strength.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It's kinda sad that Itachifans only had one week of glory before Kishi shut them down with canon materail.



How did we get shut down?



It merely proves that Itachi can seal Nagato, and there is little to nothing he could do about it. Nagato not being able to move was not going to change, so Nagato was likely always going to fall victim to the sword of Totsuka.

If I were a tard, I could easily use that to conclude Itachi > Nagato, but...

...I'm not a tard. 

Itachi > Nagato


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

It seems like Itachi kills the crow in this chapter.  You might have been thinking that Itachi has come off extremely well in the past few chapters, but this one act I think ruins all of that.


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> So I guess even healthy Nagato isn't very quick.
> 
> And Naruto wasn't at full strength.



thats not about quickness.he cannot move .he lacks mobility.read the translation.


----------



## aifa (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What does this has to do with Itachi > Nagato? Are you saying it wasn't a fair fight because Naruto and Bee distracted Nagato?
> 
> What are you trying to say? Naruto got caught by Nagato and Bee got defeated. They didn't land a single attack on Nagato. Itachi beat Kabuto.



He defeated Kabuto, not Nagato.. He even said "sorry" to Itachi for unknown means, and probably didn't even knew what happened in that fight after Kabuto fully controlled him, or let say he knew what happened, i think he was more happy that he got defeated rather than being a puppet for Kabuto's evil intent...


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It's kinda sad that Itachifans only had one week of glory before Kishi shut them down with canon materail.



:lmap what? we all knew nagato > itachi but we still fap because he owned him nonetheless with the help of others. oh wait, perfect walking nagato? he doesn't exist


----------



## Leon (Aug 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> It would be best for you to not hope for much.



I'm asking for much. I just want Kabuto to make a lasting impression. Like people like Pain/Nagato/Orochimaru did.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> So I guess even healthy Nagato isn't very quick.
> 
> And Naruto wasn't at full strength.



You have ammunition as well. 

We know EXACTLY why he would not have won if J-Man knew of his secret.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> It's kinda sad that Itachifans only had one week of glory before Kishi shut them down with canon materail.
> You do realize that if ever someone posts 'if Nagato could mov, Itachi would've been fucked'
> 
> a reply like 'if Itachi could go SSJ4, Nagato would've been fucked' will be a valid reply right?
> ...


yes, but Nagatofans now has legitimate excuse, when before this chapter all their arguments consisted of "Dust blinded Nagato" lol excuses.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> What is raikou kenka, dude?


That weapon summoning jutsu that Sasuke has.  No way Itachi keeps all those kunai just in his cloak.


----------



## Greedy master (Aug 24, 2011)

konohamaru will beat tsuchikage with a rasengan


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 24, 2011)

HOOOLY FUCKING SHIT. Itachi is gonna solo the war !


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 24, 2011)

UPDATED translation with the script. Have fun.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> How did we get shut down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no,just no
If Nagato had the mobility he displayed back in his fught against Hanzo, there is no way he couldn't dodged the sword.
Plus, what stops him from sealing away Totsuka's fuuijutus with Preta abilities, apart him being controlled by Kabuto and not willing to fight back...


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> So I guess even healthy Nagato isn't very quick.
> 
> *And Naruto wasn't at full strength*.



what could he have done against nagato?. more chakra is not the answer against him. naruto was severely stupid as fuck last chapter


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Mods, allow me to say this:

Nagato fans, this is pretty bad.

All his lack of mobility means is that Totsuka was unavoidable for him. He was said to be in his perfect or complete form, and he still couldn't move around much.

Perhaps Itachi couldn't defeat Pain, but Nagato's ass would have been grass. 

How Nagato not ever being able to move is a downgrade for Itachis COMPLETELY beyond me.

But, I guess this should be expected. Nagato being sealed by Itachi is not something any of you would have ever expected, because many of you have long argued that he could simply absorbed the sword.

Quite a few theories about how Itachi would fair against Pain have been destroyed.


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 24, 2011)

itachi's conversation to naruto is just wow.


----------



## ANBUONE (Aug 24, 2011)

ug this dumb ass arugement about, nagato being weaker than itachi or itachi being weaker than nagato.. we cant you fantards except that kishi will never reveal who is stronger and  rather who wins depends not on jutsu but battle conditions..so when you have to powerful guys it comes down to skill, timing ,and a little luck..


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

Y'know, the thing about the idea of Nagato not being able to move/dodge is, it kinda implicitly confirms that he couldn't absorb or repel the Totsuka. Just sayin'.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

Kishi couldnt have something as hax as the crow laying around. Sadly if what Hexa says is true then he had to have Itachi  get rid of it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> HOOOLY FUCKING SHIT. Itachi is gonna solo the war !



itachi TNJd naruto 




> *This is nothing but pride and arrogance.*
> If you continue on this way ... one day ... you will end up like Madara.



itachi "shut up naruto "


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 24, 2011)

I wonder if comple nagato not being able to move adds validity to Jiraiya beating him with knowlege?


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Mods, allow me to say this:
> 
> Nagato fans, this is pretty bad.
> 
> ...



All his lack of mobility means that if he were completely healed( like Itachi seems to be), he would've dodged totsuka sword.
If Nagato was actually fighting Itachi, he would've sealed away totsuka's fuinijutsu, period.

Nagato has counters to everything Itachi can throw, and he can't throw much, because, you know...he has 1010's level chakra.

Itachufans are really that desperate.

edit: pain would stomp itachi, there is no perhaps


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 24, 2011)

Mizukage. Good god


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi TNJ'd Naruto


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> All his lack of mobility means that if he were completely healed( like Itachi seems to be), he would've dodged totsuka sword.
> If Nagato was actually fighting Itachi, he would've sealed away totsuka's fuinijutsu, period.
> 
> Nagato has counters to everything Itachi can throw, and he can't throw much, because, you know...he has 1010's level chakra.
> ...



According to the manga, Nagato has no counter to Totsuka Sword.


----------



## CCV (Aug 24, 2011)

Question of the day:

Why did Kishi let Itachi know about Nagato's shared vision but failed to inform KB about it? :-o


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It seems like Itachi kills the crow in this chapter.  You might have been thinking that Itachi has come off extremely well in the past few chapters, but this one act I think ruins all of that.



I think it's very smart of him if he does destroy it since Kabuto really wants that crow


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

So Itachi is definitely going for Kabuto and not going to see Sasuke.


----------



## Cjones (Aug 24, 2011)

Somebody else told Messiah Naruto to stfu. Very interesting read.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 24, 2011)

Lmao. 
Is bee wanking to Itachi ? 

Itachi is really something else man. IF this chapter didn't establish that he is the Minato of his Era and Minato's counterpart on Sasuke's story, then nothing else will.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

ITACHI PRAISED MINATO  !!


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> itachi "shut up naruto "




That was the best part of the chapter.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

CCV said:


> Question of the day:
> 
> Why did Kishi let Itachi know about Nagato's shared vision but failed to inform KB about it? :-o



Why would he need to do that? Only thing that will d is waste time, which is something Itachi does not have when he wants to save the Jin.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> So Itachi is definitely going for Madara and not going to see Sasuke.



Didn't he say he would leave Madara to Naruto and Bee as he deals with Edo Tensei?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi takes it alone.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> So Itachi is definitely going for Madara and not going to see Sasuke.


He's going for Kabuto, he wants to end Edo tensei and for that he has to go after Kabuto.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

Klue said:


> Didn't he say he would leave Madara to Naruto and Bee as he deals with Edo Tensei?



Sorry, I meant Kabuto : d


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo: You can stop quoting me now. I don't enjoy debating you. 

You like to draw conclusions that were never implied or stated. We'll go on and on forever, and I simply do not have any desire to argue what I consider to be wishful thinking.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

so Itachi is going to beat Kabuto alone? Really kishi?


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> According to the manga, Nagato has no counter to Totsuka Sword.



from the manga, we have no clue( since nagato didn't want to counter susanoo).

Acoording to the DB( made by Kishi), preta ability *absorbs every technique*.


----------



## aifa (Aug 24, 2011)

Strategoob said:


> People fail to realize Itachi had ripped off both of Nagato's arms before he used Chibaku Tensei, and that just because all three of their attacks were sufficient for obliterating Chibaku Tensei, doesn't mean one attack wouldn't be sufficient for escaping Chibaku Tensei. Moreover, Itachi's trump also trumps Nagato. So the argument of Nagato being stronger is merely a matter of timing.



People failed to realize that if Itachi is not an ET Zombie, he would be already in his bending knees because he couldn't stand the strain of using Susanoo....


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi gonna take on Kabuto. 
What a pimp


----------



## vered (Aug 24, 2011)

itachi is going to fight against kabuto?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

People really think Nagato could run away from Totsuka? lol really?


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> According to the manga, Nagato has no counter to Totsuka Sword.



Definitely not Naruto manga


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so Itachi is going to beat Kabuto alone? Really kishi?


Obviously he's not going to he's just going to be used to show off either the sixth coffin, or his other trump card.

Sasuke is going to beat Kabuto .


----------



## ANBUONE (Aug 24, 2011)

im really not understanding  2 mizukage jutsu..is it like inzangi ? which renders the caster a mere illuion? what kishi use to explain these jutsus now he jutsu throws them out there


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so Itachi is going to beat Kabuto alone? Really kishi?



ugh what ? 

I'd rather have him fight Madara. 
Kabuto will be a cake walk for him.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 24, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> All his lack of mobility means that if he were completely healed( like Itachi seems to be), he would've dodged totsuka sword.
> If Nagato was actually fighting Itachi, he would've sealed away totsuka's fuinijutsu, period.
> 
> Nagato has counters to everything Itachi can throw, and he can't throw much, because, you know...he has 1010's level chakra.
> ...



I wouldnt say Itachifans are desperate.It rather seems you are desperate.
If you are that sure, that Itachi doesnt stand a chance against the likes of Pain then why do you want to post that over and over again ?
You think they will just say:" ah yeah,youre right.sorry" ?
Or do you try to convince yourselves ? I,myself will stop that
debate since its senseless,anyway.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> People really think Nagato could run away from Totsuka? lol really?


no, this chapter just debunked the theory about Totsuka being super fast. That's all


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so Itachi is going to beat Kabuto alone? Really kishi?



Whats wrong with that? You want Sakura to beat Kabuto?  



Angoobo said:


> from the manga, we have no clue( since nagato didn't want to counter susanoo).
> 
> Acoording to the DB( made by Kishi), preta ability *absorbs every technique*.



According to the DB, Amaterasu is hot as the sun.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 24, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> ITACHI PRAISED MINATO  !!



Itachi, Minato fangirl?


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so Itachi is going to beat Kabuto alone? Really kishi?



No, Itachi is that powerful.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi going out with a glorious bang. Kabuto is gonna get it


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> According to the DB, Amaterasu is hot as the sun.



Amaterasu's flames are  hot like the sun.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

FUCK man, Itachi just one-panelled Naruto's messiah complex too.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

I read Yagami's translation and I LOVED it. pek


Mizukage is friggin' hilarious.  Itachi was friggin' awesome. 


Guess I was right. Naruto wasn't keeping the crow and Shisui won't be revived.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> no, this chapter just debunked the theory about Totsuka being super fast. That's all



Debunked what?

We already knew it was super fast, when Oro couldn't even finish his words b4 he got stabbed...


----------



## Federer (Aug 24, 2011)

vered said:


> itachi is going to fight against kabuto?



So father, so son.

So master, so student?  

Itachi might troll him the way he trolled Orochimaru, although I can also see Kabuto using his trumph card against Itachi. In which case, either Sasuke or Madara will take him down after they witnessed his trumph card.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

2nd mizukage is funny 

kill the real one. the one behind me.......... 

ninja: ok.

i said behind me 

ninja: but we did that 

................


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> no, this chapter just debunked the theory about Totsuka being super fast. That's all



Trans please??

I don't want your shitty translation btw


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

> Itachi : I can't use Shisui's eye for another 10 years now. It's unlikely it would be of any use for Sasuke.



Hatred and SAUCE>Kotoamatsukami 

DAT SAUCE


Also hustler




enjoy


----------



## ANBUONE (Aug 24, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> FUCK man, Itachi just one-panelled Naruto's messiah complex too.



yes thank god , this whole i have to do everything for everyone was starting to sound like a god complex...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> FUCK man, Itachi just one-panelled Naruto's messiah complex too.



This may have been the single greatest feat in the entire manga.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> no, this chapter just debunked the theory about Totsuka being super fast. That's all



oh really? then why didn't kabuto talk about that?


----------



## Missc (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, the only thing this chapter has done is opened my eyes to Madara.

That guy may just became my new favorite character, why?

Itachi claims that if Naruto continues on the path he is now, i.e. he believes he is the only one who can bring peace, he will end up like Madara. This means that Madara once upon a time ago was a lot like Naruto.

That would be amazing to see.


----------



## CCV (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Why would he need to do that? Only thing that will d is waste time, which is something Itachi does not have when he wants to save the Jin.



Thank you for completely missing the point... 
1. Itachi was miraculous informed of Nagato's shared vision ability. Pain/Nagato was kept in the shadow for a long time, no one out side of those who fought him should know about his ability (unless he was telling itachi during their bff walk across the country).
2. If Itachi already knew about the shared vision, he should of informed bee so bee wouldn't of been caught so easily.


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

CCV said:


> Thank you for completely missing the point...
> 1. Itachi was miraculous informed of Nagato's shared vision ability. Pain/Nagato was kept in the shadow for a long time, no one out side of those who fought him should know about his ability (unless he was telling itachi during their bff walk across the country).
> 2. If Itachi already knew about the shared vision, he should of informed bee so bee wouldn't of been caught so easily.



As if he couldn't have possibly observed Bee getting caught by Nagato due to both of his summons noticing his presence.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 24, 2011)

if itachi wanted to TNJ then he can try it on sasuke himself. why leave that shit up to naruto? cause he f'ed up thats why.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> According to the DB, Amaterasu is hot as the sun.



according to science then that would mean that it would be hot enough to ignite the air in the earth and burn us all  

at least that"s what some dude told me.


----------



## primary colours123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey,

Oh My... the Mangaka must really, really LOVE Itachi, to make him not only immune to, but to do reverse Talk no Jutsu to Naruto.

He was always one of my favorite male characters in Naruto, but this chapter... He said exactly what I wished to say to Naruto. 

And it seems Itachi's life was totally built around Shisui's ideals . Shisui must have been the best TnJ'er ever to have influenced even Itachi so thoroughly.
But did Itachi destroy the eye? 'cause if he did... no ET Shisui. 

Really looking forward to the release of the chapter.
Take care.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

mayumi said:


> if itachi wanted to TNJ then he can try it on sasuke himself. why leave that shit up to naruto? cause he f'ed up thats why.



or plot


----------



## Federer (Aug 24, 2011)

Uchiha 'one shot' Itachi. pek

He one shots you all.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Hatred and SAUCE>Kotoamatsukami
> 
> DAT SAUCE
> 
> ...


And...where exactly does it say Totsuka is not fast ?


----------



## jso (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Mods, allow me to say this:
> 
> Nagato fans, this is pretty bad.
> 
> ...



As a fan of both characters, I'd say these two chapters combined have given both characters a good showing. Totsuka was the perfect way for Nagato to go, but I was expecting Itachi to seal himself with it somehow too (and for the fight to last another chapter, but fuck it).

The Nagato fans making excuses about the dust were retarded. Anything they might've said based off the preview was just speculation and hope on their part and shouldnt be taken seriously lol. And the idea that he could absorb Totsuka sounds funny imo (but arguably I'd say the same thing with plenty of jutsu against Yata's mirror).

Itachi fans however should understand that Nagato having limited mobility just makes the _thought_ of a fully-mobile Nagato a truly fearsome thing. Would he have possibly fought differently? Yes, its possible. Would he have escaped Totsuka from that same scenario? Fuck no lol. Just the sheer idea that Nagato, whom we saw dish out jutsu after jutsu within the space of a few seconds against Naruto and Bee (and Itachi, I suppose), was performing like that with some kind of physical handicap just makes people shudder at the thought of a hypothetical mobile Nagato.

That's all there is to it. It's the same as 'what if Kakashi wasnt low on chakra?', 'what if Sakura had speed and wasnt a shit character?' etc etc. Just plausible almost-possible scenarios that'll never happen. Itachi did well against Nagato. But if Nagato was mobile and he managed the same thing, it would've been a much more impressive showing. But we'll never know lol.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> This may have been the single greatest feat in the entire manga.



Itachi TnJ'd the TnJer. Mind = blown.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

You don't troll Itachi , Itachi trolls you


----------



## Prototype (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi shut Naruto the fuck up. 
Now we're talking.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 24, 2011)

Missc said:


> Wow, the only thing this chapter has done is opened my eyes to Madara.
> 
> That guy may just became my new favorite character, why?
> 
> ...



that would make madara sympathic but it would be an asspull.

There would be no real villian left in this fuckin manga.

Everyone was good,everyone wanted peace,everyone who
was evil,actually was only cuz his past ws fucked up or his parents died.(sasori,nagato,orochimaru etc. etc.)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 24, 2011)

where is my rep ?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi doesn't even know Tobi's true identity.  He still thinks he is Madara lol 

Itachi be prepared for massive trolling


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Itachi TnJ'd the TnJer. Mind = blown.



No wonder everything he says is quote-worthy.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi doesn't even know Tobi's true identity.  *He still thinks he is Madara* lol
> 
> Itachi prepare for massive trolling


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 24, 2011)

jso said:


> As a fan of both characters, I'd say these two chapters combined have given both characters a good showing. Totsuka was the perfect way for Nagato to go, but I was expecting Itachi to seal himself with it somehow too (and for the fight to last another chapter, but fuck it).
> 
> The Nagato fans making excuses about the dust were retarded. Anything they might've said based off the preview was just speculation and hope on their part and shouldnt be taken seriously lol. And the idea that he could absorb Totsuka sounds funny imo (but arguably I'd say the same thing with plenty of jutsu against Yata's mirror).
> 
> ...



I agree on every point. Good neutral analyzation.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi doesn't even know Tobi's true identity.  *He still thinks he is Madara* lol
> 
> Itachi be prepared for massive trolling





:sanji


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> where is my rep ?




Coming...

And...Done


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi said to Naruto what most of us wanted.
lol about Naruto wanting to end the war alone


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> Kabuto also called him Madara...


Doesn't matter. We all know that Tobi is not "really" Madara.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi doesn't even know Tobi's true identity.  He still thinks he is Madara lol
> 
> Itachi be prepared for massive trolling



Yup cool story bro


----------



## mayumi (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> or plot



doesn't change the fact that he is pushing his own resposibility on to naruto and saying "its cause i now have nakama shit", while telling naruto that he should rely on his own friends
 sorry but natuto can just say, hey itachi we are comrades right? take care of sasuke! thanks bye


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Doesn't matter. We all know that Tobi is not "really" Madara.



Boy, you know shit about this manga...

your theories have always been false, everything you say has no sense...


So just stop plz


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 24, 2011)

Like what Itachi said to Naruto. He's young and thinks that he has to protect everyone. He now has great power but if u don't be careful it can corrupt u. Naruto needed to hear that.


----------



## dream (Aug 24, 2011)

> Everyone was good,everyone wanted peace,everyone who
> was evil,actually was only cuz his past ws fucked up or his parents died.



Better than having a villain that's evil for no reason.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

At first I thought this chapter would be a boring transitional chapter, but I was wrong..

This chapter delivers. Itachi and Mizukage ftw! 

..and it's not even out yet.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 24, 2011)

I just wish Itachi would've said "Bitch, please," and slapped Naruto across the face.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

Brand new Minato panel alert.  Kushina wants his wang so hard in that pic.. Like she gonna maul him.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Better than having a villain that's evil for no reason.



Not really, Deidara wanted to just blow stuff up, and that's what made him awesome, all the other villains in Naruto would not have been villains had they visited a psychologist.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 24, 2011)

I always knew that Itachi knew the Fouth was Naruto's dad.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

mayumi said:


> doesn't change the fact that he is pushing his own resposibility on to naruto and saying "its cause i now have nakama shit", while telling naruto that he should rely on his own friends
> sorry but natuto can just say, hey itachi we are comrades right? take care of sasuke! thanks bye



so what? to be hinest, i am glad. because that would ruin itachi's final words to sasuke. + itachi will fight kabuto and the 6th coffin. the excuse is shit, i agree, but i like the end result


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi used amaterasu on the crow lame I was hoping it would stick around for a while


----------



## Datakim (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> according to science then that would mean that it would be hot enough to ignite the air in the earth and burn us all
> 
> at least that"s what some dude told me.



Depends on the part of the sun I would think?

According to Wikipedia, the surface of the sun is only 5500C or so. Thats not THAT hot. The core of the sun is 13.6 million so thats hot, but obviously amaterasu is nowhere near that. Infact I doubt its even 5000C.


----------



## Penance (Aug 24, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> ug this dumb ass arugement about, nagato being weaker than itachi or itachi being weaker than nagato.. we cant you fantards except that kishi will never reveal who is stronger and  rather who wins depends not on jutsu but battle conditions..so when you have to powerful guys it comes down to skill, timing ,and a little luck..



TRUTHsticks...also glows in the dark...



Missc said:


> Wow, the only thing this chapter has done is opened my eyes to Madara.
> 
> That guy may just became my new favorite character, why?
> 
> ...





blacksword said:


> Itachi doesn't even know Tobi's true identity.  He still thinks he is Madara lol



There's only one Uchiha that was like Naruto...


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Itachi used amaterasu on the crow lame I was hoping it would stick around for a while



he just destroyed kabuto's possible lot relevance in the future.


----------



## sadino (Aug 24, 2011)

Dat Mizukage  and Dat Tenmari.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 24, 2011)

The crow is pretty dangerous though and if it falls into the wrong hands.......


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 24, 2011)

:rofl  @ Itachi amaterasuing that crow @ point blank. shit just got real.. It trusted him


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi knew Minato and Kushina while Jiraiya could hardly remember the Fourth's wife even though he's Naruto's godfather. 

..or do I recall that incorrectly?


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Datakim said:


> Depends on the part of the sun I would think?
> 
> According to Wikipedia, the surface of the sun is only 5500C or so. Thats not THAT hot. The core of the sun is 13.6 million so thats hot, but obviously amaterasu is nowhere near that. Infact I doubt its even 5000C.



+reps


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> :rofl  @ Itachi amaterasuing that crow @ point blank.  Thats some real shit right there.. It trusted him



For some reason, I found this hilarious.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol Mizukage is trolling the alliance hard : D


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Itachi knew Minato and Kushina while Jiraiya could hardly remember the Fourth's wife even though he's Naruto's godfather.
> 
> ..or do I recall that incorrectly?



no you didn't. it just shows that itachi is naruto's real godfather. he teaches him important life lessons while jiraya teaches him how to fap for two years


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

And the crow was Itachi's after all...


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol at Itachi being superman and flying away.


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 24, 2011)

SOMEONE CALL THE RSPB, BIRD ABUSE


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Itachi is going to trolled when he finds out the truth about Tobi's real identity.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

I cried when the crow died.


*Spoiler*: __ 



No, but I was kind of like . It looked sweet.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol the Mizukage sucks at instructing others.

But why kill the crow anyway?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I'm pretty sure Itachi is going to trolled whe he finds out the truth about Tobi's real identity.



You wrote that like infinity times in the last 2 pages.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Naruto should implant the Sharingan from the crow.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Lol at Itachi being superman and flying away.



I know, right? 

That part made me think of the Sasquatch scene from the Tenacious D movie. "Time to fly! "


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2011)

So when Itachi deals with Kabuto I guess he will disappear as the Jutsu will be undone? Nice way for him to go out.


----------



## Penance (Aug 24, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Itachi used amaterasu on the crow lame I was hoping it would stick around for a while



That crow could only be a detriment to the good guys, now.  Itachi did a truly pimp Ninja thing by getting rid of it...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 24, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Itachi said to Naruto what most of us wanted.
> lol about Naruto wanting to end the war alone



its about time that shit happened. all that talk of bearing hatred and soloing the war was getting really annoying. 

now all kishi has to do is draw naruto behaving competently against a high level oponent.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 24, 2011)

Manga should be all about Itachi 

God amongst ninjas.


----------



## Dim Mak (Aug 24, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Itachi knew Minato and Kushina while Jiraiya could hardly remember the Fourth's wife even though he's Naruto's godfather.
> 
> ..or do I recall that incorrectly?


Oh man, don't take _everything_ too seriously.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi knew that 4th and Kushina were Naruto's parents?


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Lol at Itachi being superman and flying away.



lol. i would rep you if i could


----------



## Trent (Aug 24, 2011)

Leon said:


> Kabuto's trump card better be fucking good and actually achieve something or I'm going to be severly dissapointed.



Enter: Haruno Gary, father of Sakura and Autumn skies enthusiast.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 24, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I know, right?
> 
> That part made me think of the Sasquatch scene from the Tenacious D movie. "Time to fly! "



Rofl now you made me think about it, +rep


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi knew that 4th and Kushina were Naruto's parents?



Pretty much everyone important knew that.


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

Gunners said:


> So when Itachi deals with Kabuto I guess he will disappear as the Jutsu will be undone? Nice way for him to go out.



the only one to troll itachi is itachi himself


----------



## 24 Hours (Aug 24, 2011)

So Itachi TnJ'ed Naruto?  Interesting


----------



## Penance (Aug 24, 2011)

Addy said:


> no you didn't. it just shows that *itachi is naruto's real godfather.* he teaches him important life lessons while jiraya teaches him how to fap for two years



Nah, he was more like Remus Lupin...


----------



## ANBUONE (Aug 24, 2011)

wow third rakikage owned by termari .. why even bring him back if you going to diss him in a one panel fight..smh


----------



## mayumi (Aug 24, 2011)

well mikoto was friends with kushina so itachi may have seen kushina and minato.


----------



## lathia (Aug 24, 2011)

That Minato and his look  The true saviour!


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 24, 2011)

Dim Mak said:


> Oh man, don't take _everything_ too seriously.


Was I taking anything seriously there? I was just lolling at a realisation. Love your sig btw.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2011)

So much for things going better than Kabuto thought, he lost Nagato and failed to retrieve Shishui's eye.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

> That Minato and his look The true saviour!


Minato is ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 24, 2011)

Just goes to show it's impossible to win a arguement against Itachi. He knows how to talk and what to say and will counter talk anything you gotta say.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 24, 2011)

Temari owned the third Raikage?


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 24, 2011)

That should be the telegrams picture


----------



## lathia (Aug 24, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Minato is ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!



:ho.... 

Minatroll here to set the bar for the rest of the ninja world!


----------



## Divinstrosity (Aug 24, 2011)

You would think that the talk Naruto just got would have been given by Minato.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 24, 2011)

Where is the chapter?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 24, 2011)

So if Naruto let all the power go to his head and thinking he do things himself he will one day become like Madara. I wouldn't be surprised if Naruto becomes like Anakin thinking that he will have power to protect everyone.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> You would think that the talk Naruto just got would have been given by Minato.



wasnt it minato that filled naruto's head with all that nonsense in the first place?


Matrix XZ said:


> So if Naruto let all the power go to his head and thinking he do things himself he will one day become like Madara. I wouldn't be surprised if Naruto becomes like Anakin thinking that he will have power to protect everyone.



i think we'd have to have a part 3 if that happened.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 24, 2011)

Just read the spoilers:
Itachi just keeps on schooling Naruto on the basics 


also Naruto is about to join Gaara and Tkage, I actually like this development.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 24, 2011)

Davy Jones said:


> That should be the telegrams picture



Since even Itachi believes in Naruto, this is better:


----------



## 24 Hours (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought Naru is going for Madara, what is he doing in the kage battle field?


----------



## Addy (Aug 24, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> wasnt it minato that filled naruto's head with all that nonsense in the first place?



yes and no. minato is a part of the problem not the only problem


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2011)

I want Nagato back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 24, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> So if Naruto let all the power go to his head and thinking he do things himself he will one day become like Madara. I wouldn't be surprised if Naruto becomes like Anakin thinking that he will have power to protect everyone.


He thinks he is the saviour after all.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 24, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> You would think that the talk Naruto just got would have been given by Minato.



So sad!!!

Itachi is filling Minatos place and doing whats supposed to be his duty.


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 24, 2011)

overwhelming techniques IT'S OUT


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 24, 2011)

overwhelming techniques


----------



## mayumi (Aug 24, 2011)

personally wouldn't mind seeing naruto be like madara at all. heck madara is actually naruto from future in parallel universe with black hair 

minato is died. how can he teach naruto? some people just love fapping.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 24, 2011)

Does anyone else get a Liam Neeson vibe whenever Itachi appears or is it just me?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 24, 2011)

Gunners said:


> So when Itachi deals with Kabuto I guess he will disappear as the Jutsu will be undone? Nice way for him to go out.


Nah. The technique doesn't end even if you kill the one who cast it. So Itachi basically has an immortal body and free reign to do whatever he wants for the time being.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, wait I don't understand what Bee said here:
To Be a Hokage...
"In the end you weren't just strong"

Who was he saying it to? And what did it exactly mean??


----------



## Masato (Aug 24, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> :rofl  @ Itachi amaterasuing that crow @ point blank. shit just got real.. It trusted him



I know, damn Itachi. But to be fair it was the right choice. Who is the only one with Hashirama cells? Madara. Who is the bad guy? Madara. who is the one man who has always tried to get it? Madara.

Basically, Itachi might have saved the world with that one Amaterasu.

Anyway, Epic Itachi is epic. I love how he shut Naruto up and proceeded to lecture him. 

We need more of that shit. 

Also lol at 2nd Mizukage, that guy is hilarious. Hopefully he won't get defeated anytime soon.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 24, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> FUCK man, Itachi just one-panelled Naruto's messiah complex too.



HAHAHAAHAH

Shit...

Not only Itachi trumped one of the most hyped Jutsu in the entire manga(CT), he also trumped the biggest TNJ'er as well, in his own fucking game.

All hail the King.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 24, 2011)

Just when I finished reading the spoilers, the chapter is released. Awesome. 

Kudos to Itachi for saying what was needed to be said to Naruto, he had to hear the truth sooner or later.

I am pretty sure the Naruto that is attacking Muu is a Kage Bunshin.

Looking forward to Kabuto's trump card. Might be the sixth coffin or maybe a way to improve the Edo Tensei (as in bringing out their fighting spirit but while making them remaing their personality, so that they aren't just fighting machines. It's been a theory of mine lately...)

Now to read the chapter. 




Davy Jones said:


> That should be the telegrams picture



Seconded.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi setting Naruto straight was great. Hopefully everything Itachi has taught him he'll use when he fights next.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 24, 2011)

OH ITACHI, YOU WERE AMAZING AS USUAL.


----------



## Detective Prince (Aug 24, 2011)

Ah...Itachi. He says what we're all thinking.

Or rather he says what we all should be thinking. XD


----------



## Satori katsu (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow so I guess it's really coming to an end soon. It doesn't feel like it but this manga doesn't have much more left. I would guess that it has less than a year. I don't want it to end too soon. There's not much at all left. But this was a good chapter, Naruto needed that wake up call badly. He's become very selfish and self centered albeit for a good reason. It was funny when he compared Naruto to Madara.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Aug 24, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Itachi goes and solos Kabuto, Sasuke, and Madara, and becomes hokage at this point.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Aug 24, 2011)

BucketheadFan23 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Itachi goes and solos Kabuto, Sasuke, and Madara, and becomes hokage at this point.



 this.

seriously I think it's good Itachi is going off on his own now. We probably won't see him for a few chapters until he goes to do his thing and wtfpwn kabuto just like he did to oro


----------



## takL (Aug 24, 2011)

nice chap with itachi having learned from his mistakes  
but ...
what's up with the preview?


----------



## Klue (Aug 24, 2011)

The preview was utter bull shit, that's what.


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 24, 2011)

We need more Cow Bell CLAM.


----------



## MrGiggle (Aug 24, 2011)

Itachi, Itachi... you never ceases to amaze me.

Like what mentioned by another member...

Kishimoto made Itachi one panel Naruto's Messiah Complex...

Naruto who always give Lectures to People... instead gets lectured by Itachi...

*YOU DONT LECTURE ITACHI.... ITACHI LECTURES YOU*


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 24, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> It seems that actually we are getting the kages fight again with some dialogue between itachi and naruto.
> You guys know, I will trow my predicting here and there or may a comment about what could happend but This is from a reliable source. *Im not predicting Im telling. *



Im just saying next time I put on bold Im not predicting im saying listen to me.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 25, 2011)

Nagato's strength and superiority over Itachi was confirmed in the end. Its a matter of if people want to digest it or not.
Itachi seemed close to a Nagato whom couldn't move, so we're clearly led to believe that a mobile Nagato is truly leaps beyond Itachi.

But Itachi also killed any key relevance I've been reading people say he'll have {no Sasuke; no Madara}.

His speech to stop Edo Tensei is is own undoing, he is doing it alone after his speech about the bad points of doing things alone.
Kabuto obviously plans to use this trump card to get the Jinchuriki, but clearly we'll see it used on Itachi whom is going to try to stop Edo Tensei - Kabuto wouldn't want this - if its a zombie then Itachi will obviously die as we've seen Kabuto is able to make zombies summon more zombies. 

Now, Kishimoto really is trying to keep the honour/power Rinnegan users have. But the question is: why?


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I read Yagami's translation and I LOVED it. pek
> 
> 
> Mizukage is friggin' hilarious.  Itachi was friggin' awesome.
> ...



plus, shisui has no plot relevence anymore.


----------



## vered (Aug 25, 2011)

hissouburiken transaltion was off at least with the kabuto page.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2011)

vered said:


> hissouburiken transaltion was off at least with the kabuto page.



depends if it changes the meaning. + you need an actual translator/speaker of both languages to tell which is better.

large

large

too diferent. one *sounds *better but we can't know since we don't know the language at all


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 25, 2011)

About the Kabuto part.

*Spoiler*: __ 




-------------

カブト　！！　… 
カブト　（長門め…　やはり機動力に欠けていたか…　口寄せ輪廻眼による共通視界で機動力を補うつもりが… 　隠れた死角からクナイを的に当てるイタチの手裏剣術！！さすがにかわせなかったか…）…　
そろそろ…　 とっておきを出すしかないね… 

Romaji ----

Kabuto : !!
Nagato me, yahari kidouryoku ni kaketeita ka.
Damn you, Nagato. As I suspected, you did lack mobolity.


when you add "me" behind a word or a name it's an insult. You're being very rude.
Hisshou is right on this.

yahari = When you just confirmed something you suspected but you weren't really sure or hadn't proofs on.

kidouryoku = movement abiliies

kaketeita = to lack ( past tense ).

the way you write it is up to you so ...

saying that Nagato lacked mobility or that his movements were dull is ok.
Hisshou's translation is just more adapted to english.


---------------

口寄せ輪廻眼による共通視界で機動力を補うつもりが

Kuchiyose Rinnegan ni yoru kyoutsuu shikai de kidouryoku wo oginau tsumori ga

using the Rinnegan Summons, I planned to use their shared vision to make up for that.

-----------------------


隠れた死角からクナイを的に当てるイタチの手裏剣術

But from a hidden blindspot, with this kunais, Itachi managed to hit all of them with his Shuriken Jutsu.

-------------------

さすがにかわせなかったか

Sasuga ni kawasenakatta.

Even I, could not dodge this.

------------

そろそろ…　 とっておきを出すしかないね

sorosoro ... totteoki wo dasushikanai ne.

It's about time ... I use my trump card.

( Dasushikanai means that Kabuto doesn't have really much of a choice. He have to use his trump card )

-----------------------




Let's say my translation is more litteral or close to the original.
Hisshou's is more adapted to english.

It's up to you to choose which is the better one.
It's a matter of taste.


----------



## vered (Aug 25, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> About the Kabuto part.
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...



thanks but you confirmed he was inaccurate on several fronts here.
he added a whole new line about itachi being that good that wasnt at all in the script.
also i can get over the dull part since its still says basicly the same thing i can guess.
but he also missed the part where it was stated that the summons were meant to be a compenstion for that lack of movement.and instead wrote that the summons werent enough.
also i dont think that kabuto called him worthless.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 25, 2011)

@Yagami1211

Thanks again for the clarifications, dude. I guess both versions are good to have. I do value a translation that is as close to the original as possible the most though.




vered said:


> thanks but you confirmed he was inaccurate on several fronts here.
> he added a whole new line about itachi being that good that wasnt at all in the script.
> also i can get over the dull part since its still says basicly the same thing i can guess.
> but he also missed the part where it was stated that the summons were meant to be a compenstion for that lack of movement.and instead wrote that the summons werent enough.
> also i dont think that kabuto called him worthless.


That's why I value faithful translations more. Though Hisshou did capture the context correctly IMO. Like Yagami said, Hisshou just adapts it to English more in favour of accuracy.


----------



## Fay (Aug 25, 2011)

First chapter I read since I think 1.5 years or so...It was decent, not a bad chapter at all.


----------



## fr3dle (Aug 25, 2011)

*Meh.*

The recent chapters have been pretty poor (ever since the introduction of Bee, and Team Taka <- what the hell was that about).

I really can't see the final battle being anything special.

Oh well, I hope part 3 is better


----------



## takL (Aug 25, 2011)

the latest chap tends to be my fav chap.

another small thing i noticed is that itachi says because in the past by taking everything on himself alone he failed, this time he's certainly going to count on his fellow ninjas(the word was nakama in jp which means people with the same interest/in the same group)  hinting that now he counts naruto and bee among his friends.


----------



## Addy (Aug 25, 2011)

takL said:


> the latest chap tends to be my fav chap.



me too  we may see old naruto again because god complex naruto is annoying.




> another small thing i noticed is that itachi says because in the past by taking everything on himself alone he failed, this time he's certainly going to count on his fellow ninjas(the word was nakama in jp which means people with the same interest/in the same group)  *hinting that now he counts naruto and bee among his friends.*


i also like that. itachi is officially a good guy but a badass good guy


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 25, 2011)

The hand really look like its Naruto in Kyuubi mode but when he ran out of chakra the clone technique went off and I doubt he was close enough from Gaara to get there that fast.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 25, 2011)

I wonder why there are like 3 threads about who the person with the rasengan is in the last panel of the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Aug 25, 2011)

It's clearly Tailed State Naruto. Most likely a clone.


----------



## takL (Aug 26, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> The hand really look like its Naruto in Kyuubi mode but when he ran out of chakra the clone technique went off and I doubt he was close enough from Gaara to get there that fast.



Naruto made a lot of his clones and had them head for all the battle fields at the end of chap545. 
They are still on, I believe.
Thats why he couldnt make any more clones in this chapter.

And in the same chap Naruto encountered zetsu. so, we might be seeing zatsu copying the chilli-chilli mode Naruto in some of the fields. aint sure if it's the one gaara sees.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2011)

zetsu seem to need to touch people to get their chakra like he did to neji so i doubt it can turn into naruto right since he did not touch him.


----------



## takL (Aug 26, 2011)

Gabe said:


> zetsu seem to need to touch people to get their chakra like he did to neji so i doubt it can turn into naruto right since he did not touch him.



i thought naruto touched Zetsu?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 26, 2011)

vered said:


> thanks but you confirmed he was *inaccurate* on several fronts here.
> he added a whole new line about itachi being that good that wasnt at all in the script.
> also i can get over the dull part since its still says basicly the same thing i can guess.
> but he also missed the part where it was stated that the summons were meant to be a compenstion for that lack of movement.and instead wrote that the summons werent enough.
> also i dont think that kabuto called him worthless.


To the bolded:

  It's not inaccurate. That implys that is completely off its mark, when in fact it's on mark all the Manga Stream trans does is add context that fit the characters which, I believe, is what Kishi is aiming for, so in reality the Manga Stream trans is the most accurate.


----------



## Algol (Aug 27, 2011)

i just want to ask a wuick thing here:

so im not sure about the translation and kishi's intended meaning of a certain phrase, but did kabuto basically confirm nagato was dulling his movements on purpose (aka: kind of resisting kabuto's control while fighting naruto and co.)? or also, was it something like nagato's extreme gedo-mazo diseaseness made his movements dull or something?

basically, did kabuto say nagato was weaker than what he should have been that fight, did kishi pull the "[blank] character was actually weaker than he/she should have been" device?


----------



## vered (Aug 27, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> To the bolded:
> 
> It's not inaccurate. That implys that is completely off its mark, when in fact it's on mark all the Manga Stream trans does is add context that fit the characters which, I believe, is what Kishi is aiming for, so in reality the Manga Stream trans is the most accurate.



it is inaccurate.when someon adds a whole line that wasnt in the japanese text at all that its call inventing.
hissou was simply off in this page.i already explained about it.and we have other accurate translations that shows what was the accurate translation to this page.yagami just provided in this thread a translation as well so i suggest you to read it before claiming things that are not true.
hissou did more than just add context to this page by using one  word instead of the other like he ususally does.what he did is adding a whole new sentence that simply wasnt there to begin with in the text.not to mention twiking other sentences in this page that give inaccurate meaning to it all.


----------

